# Little Lace Box



## Teach22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Not related to pop sugar but I didn't see a forum this one, I just received my first little lace box and I love it!  Little lace box has a monthly theme and tries to include new to the scene designers to showcase.  This month the theme was Accesorize for a night out and I thought they nailed it (don't want to spoil it for anyone waiting on their box) .  The customer service has been awesome there was even a small handwritten note included in the box.  Hooray for fun mail.  October box is sold out but the theme for November has me very excited (so cute and clever imo)

 “More rapid than eagles, his coursers they came.” (anyone know what this is from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) It will include some really great thematic finds for you AND your home. It will also come in an ugly oversized box, because there are those times when we just can’t agree on what to eliminate from a box. We can always fight about it, but we did that the whole time we were growing up together. Sometimes it’s just easier to send a bigger box. Thank you for your continued support.I have no association to this box and pay for my subscription just curious if anyone else receives this box and what they thought of this month.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 25, 2014)

ooooh, sounds Christmasy with the quote...

This sounds like a fun box, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Queennie (Oct 25, 2014)

Saw a little review for the September's box! It looks stunning! I am going to wait a month of two to see what they are really all about, what this is diffenetly going on my list for subscriptions to try!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 25, 2014)

I really enjoyed my first little lace box I d be happy to list what was in the october box if anyone is interested (just didn't want to spoil it for people waiting on their boxes) .  I loved the way they handled the septemeber theme... hosting a cocktail party... thats what led me to get the oct. box.  On a website that was reviewing the box the 3 sister who are behind little lace box left this comment :

We love all of these comments and suggestions. Marketing is all about knowing your customer and working backwards towards your product, so you produce what you know your customer wants to buy. With that in mind, these comments are very helpful, and I just wanted to address a couple of things, so as to ensure that no one is harboring any misconceptions about Little Lace Box. We are not just a Fashion and Beauty box. If that is what you are looking for, then there are boxes that are a better fit for you than ours. We are a lifestyle box. As our website says, “Little Lace Box™ is a subscription service that delivers hand-curated, nearly impossible-to-find designer products directly to your doorstep every month. Your monthly Little Lace Box will also be brimming with high-end, brand name beauty, lifestyle, and home product samples to treat yourself to and dazzle your friends during your next night out.”
In addition, we follow a theme calendar that we feel will resonate with women. Themes are an important point of difference for LLB. In the 1950’s a very famous father took his two daughters to a local carnival to ride the rides. As he sat there watching them on one of the rides, he kept thinking, “there has to be a better way to entertain families than this;” he left and created a theme park and Disneyland was born. Themes can help give meaning and message to the items in each month’s box. Our themes are meant to do more than just sell boxes. Our September theme was about throwing a cocktail party. I have actually seen people get promoted because they threw a good cocktail party (whatever happened to being the best at your job?).
The reality is that our life is complicated, and our hope is that we will curate a fun box each month that delivers real value, not just in the items we picked out, but also in the theme that provided the roadmap for the content curation. Our themes will never be outrageous (although we all enjoy the TV show, The Walking Dead), we are basically old souls in twenty something bodies. We are three sisters, and we grew up doing all the things sisters do: playing, laughing, crying, fighting. And our personalities are poured into each box. I’ll leave you with a quote from one of our favorite companies, Shabby Apple – “Because they are beautiful. Because they are powerful. Because they have unique distinctions. Because they can use that power and beauty to shape and change the world in individual ways. Because they have always contributed. Because I believe in women.” I wish that was our original quote, and although it is not, it truly captures why we are passionate about what we do. Thank you and thanks for all the feedback. Taylor, Brianna &amp; Aubrey

Made me excited that I ordered the box and it certainly did let me down.  I used 3 of the products in the box today! I could easily see it becoming a new fave for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Oct 25, 2014)

@@Teach22 I would love to know what you got!!!


----------



## aniadania (Oct 25, 2014)

I would love to see what was in October box! Sad it's already sold out... please share what is inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 25, 2014)

I'd love to share the October theme was accessorizing for a night out-  (sorry I m not sure how to include a picture in a post these pics are from the little lace store, I m hoping one of those super cute holiday pillows they sell in the store are in the next box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).  Its funny I would never pick out the earrings or the clutch for myself, but I love them both something a little bit different but really lovely.

*Spoiler Alert*

Clutch- retail value 47.99 (2 variations the Elizabeth and the Nancy Cross body clutch... I got the Nancy)

the nancy http://littlelacebox.com/product/nancy-cross-body-clutch/

the elizabeth: http://littlelacebox.com/product/elizabeth-clutch/

Sterling Silver Modern Earrings designed by AliReznikoff- retail value 13.99- these are really lightweight and really cool looking on

http://littlelacebox.com/product/modern-earrings-in-sterling-silver/

Painted Earth Lip Gloss retail value 6.49 - its a beautiful sheer shade and has a tingly minty touch (love)

http://littlelacebox.com/product/baby-hint-of-mint-lip-gloss/

Go Comb- Retail 9.99- a small purse sized comb designed by brooklyn based designer Heather Burkman

http://littlelacebox.com/product/pine-cave-etch-go-comb/

Splendid Dirt Pumpkin Mask- retail 19.99 - love this  I already used it, it tingles almost immediately after applying it (Luckily they warn you about that on the info card otherwise I may have gotten nervous and washed it off lol) and it smells like pumpkin pie (it was so hard not to eat it lol it really smells delicious)

http://littlelacebox.com/product/pumpkin-splendid-dirt/

*An extra not mentioned on the little card thing - Coconut Verbana Body Buffer retail value 16 

http://littlelacebox.com/product/coconut-verbena-flower-body-buffer/

There is also a coupon code for 15% off your entire purchase from the little lace box store, sadly the code cannot be used to buy a monthly or yearly sub.

Autumn15 is the code if anyone is interested its valid thru 11/30/14

*Pillows I d love to see in the november box ( the hint makes it seem likes its going to be a holiday box)

http://littlelacebox.com/product/holiday-joy-pillow-embroidered/

http://littlelacebox.com/product/white-tree-pillow/

http://littlelacebox.com/product/green-red-dear-santa-pillow-bundle-4/

http://littlelacebox.com/product/holiday-lace-pillow/


----------



## Queennie (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you for posting!!


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Oct 26, 2014)

I also found this box and subscribed last month.  I live in the Napa Valley and we don't get our mail delivered on time let alone packages, but my October box came on Friday in just two days from when it was sent.  I love love love this box.  I sent them a note when I signed up to tell them I can't wear earrings, and they sent me a necklace in my box instead of the earrings.  Best CS I've had in a long time.  I used this code LLB10 to get $10.00 off my first box.  It should still work, but you can't use more than one code (I tried).  Can't wait to get the November box.  I wasn't sure what the hint meant but now I know.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 26, 2014)

Doggone it, I bit.

I love holiday themed anything, so hopefully there will be something Christmasy in it!

Thanks again for sharing this!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 26, 2014)

Martha.Jimenez said:


> I also found this box and subscribed last month.  I live in the Napa Valley and we don't get our mail delivered on time let alone packages, but my October box came on Friday in just two days from when it was sent.  I love love love this box.  I sent them a note when I signed up to tell them I can't wear earrings, and they sent me a necklace in my box instead of the earrings.  Best CS I've had in a long time.  I used this code LLB10 to get $10.00 off my first box.  It should still work, but you can't use more than one code (I tried).  Can't wait to get the November box.  I wasn't sure what the hint meant but now I know.


That is so awesome they were able to send you a necklace instead.  They seem so lovely there.  I love the little personalized touches, instead of just printing off a bunch of info cards they take the time to put your name on it, small touch but much appreciated.  The hint is from  The christmas poem "Twas the night before christmas" by Clement Clarke Moore heres a longer snippet of it:

More rapid than eagles his coursers they came,

And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name:

"Now, Dasher! now, Dancer! now, Prancer and Vixen!

On, Comet! on, Cupid! on, Donder and Blitzen!

To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall!

Now dash away! dash away! dash away all!

I m hoping for a something pepperminty like a scrub, maybe something with a little sparkle, and they have some really cute holiday home items in their store that I d love.  So excited for this box.  I love the idea of a theme and they seem to nail the themes pretty well. What would you like to see? Happy to hear you loved your box too  hooray!!!!


----------



## aniadania (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow, amazing box and you can tell they really care about curation and their customers.


----------



## raisin (Oct 27, 2014)

From the photos posted on their facebook page, this box looks amazing! I can't wait to see what their November box will look like.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 27, 2014)

raisin said:


> From the photos posted on their facebook page, this box looks amazing! I can't wait to see what their November box will look like.


I can't wait to see either.  So fun! The painted earth gloss from this box is definitely a new fave.    Sometimes with boxes I feel like they just follow a checklist like ok need a food item, a beauty item, a home item etc and it can feel like items just haphazardly chosen.  I love that this box is cohesive.  I m curious to see what the future themes they are.  This is the first time in a long time I ve been really excited for a sub box.  And the personal touches throughout are awesome, this box included a handwritten note, the info card said my name on it, and at the bottom of the info card it calculated what the shipping would cost to my address (the shipping is free).  Just lots of little simple touches that you don't see very often these days.  Hooray!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 27, 2014)

Teach22 Thank you for posting the spoilers!


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you Teach22


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Any fellow subscribers want to take some guesses to whats in the november box (eee did you see its shipping a few days earlier this month eeee!)?

Here s my wish list from their shop 

love these pillows 

http://littlelacebox.com/product/holiday-joy-pillow-embroidered/

This is adorable 

http://littlelacebox.com/product/white-reindeer-dish-towel/

Love these

http://littlelacebox.com/product/line-necklace/

http://littlelacebox.com/product/shortchunky-line-necklace/

Something peppermint or sugar cookie scented

This would be awesome 

http://littlelacebox.com/product/lollia-hand-cream-relax-oprahs-favorite-things-2004-petite-treat-handcreme/

Would love to see other wish lists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raisin (Nov 1, 2014)

thesubscriptionboxlady posted the October little lace box on instagram 4 days ago. the box includes Beyond Cleansing lavender cleansing sponge, Farmhouse Fresh splendid dirt pumpkin mask, a Gocomb comb, Painted Earth mint gloss, modern silver earrings and a clutch.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 1, 2014)

I LOVE Little Lace Box!  I have gotten August, September and October boxes sent to me to review and they have all been great!

October



Spoiler








September



Spoiler







August



Spoiler


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 1, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I LOVE Little Lace Box!  I have gotten August, September and October boxes sent to me to review and they have all been great!
> 
> October
> 
> ...


 Oooh you got the other clutch so pretty!  What is that little bottle you got( I don't think that was in my box) but  i got this as my extra  instead i guess http://littlelacebox.com/product/french-lavender-flower-body-buffer/

I love this box too I am so excited for next month!  Cant wait to see what holiday stuff they find for us.  They really nail their themes and come up with unique but useable items.  Have you tried the pumpkin mask yet I ve used it a twice already love it! Makes me want pumpkin pie though lol


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 2, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Oooh you got the other clutch so pretty!  What is that little bottle you got( I don't think that was in my box) but  i got this as my extra  instead i guess http://littlelacebox.com/product/french-lavender-flower-body-buffer/
> 
> I love this box too I am so excited for next month!  Cant wait to see what holiday stuff they find for us.  They really nail their themes and come up with unique but useable items.  Have you tried the pumpkin mask yet I ve used it a twice already love it! Makes me want pumpkin pie though lol


I got Farmhouse Fresh Whoopie Body Wash / Bubble Bath.  It smells SO good!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 2, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I got Farmhouse Fresh Whoopie Body Wash / Bubble Bath.  It smells SO good!


Oh that sounds divine.  I love the farmhouse fresh brand I had never heard of it before.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 8, 2014)

Eeee November 17th (this month's shipping date) isn't far away!!  Anyone want to play the guess what s in this month's box game?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 8, 2014)

Oooh, the 17th is my birthday, so that will be something fun to have going on!

No clue whatsoever what will be in it! I'd love for them to include Caron in my birthday month, though!  Nuit de Noel would be perfect!  

I'd love a berry lippie, some Mariage Freres tea, a mini candle and maybe a hair tie with a little charm of some sort?


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well Happy Early Birthday to you!!!  

Such wonderful suggestions!

I d love to see a lovely holiday-ish scent (either for the home or for me!)

Maybe a nice peppermint scrub 

tea with cute holiday mugs would be fun

a thick purse size hand cream would be fun

maybe something related to cookie making (i m a big baker, the holidays is so fun for that too!)

Something with some sparkle

I love the pillows they have in their store right now http://littlelacebox.com/product/holiday-joy-pillow-embroidered/ or these cute little towels http://littlelacebox.com/product/white-reindeer-dish-towel/

I am excited I know whatever they find is going to be fun and a bit different.  Hope you love your box and its a fun birthday month for you!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 9, 2014)

And of course I posted in the wrong thread!

In this box, I'd love to see everything you mentioned...and those pillows, oh my gosh, I absolutely have to have them!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

[SIZE=10.5pt]It is so cool to read all these great comments and suggestions.  I won't give anything away, but I will tell you that this is our most expensive box to date.  This box will retail for over $170.00 and contain seven full-size items.  We were originally looking at eight items, but one of our new designers is having a difficult time meeting our deadline and quantity requirements.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Although we love working with new designers, because we love bringing you something new each month, new designers are not always ready to produce the quantities we need in the time frame when we need them, and that is frustrating.  Our November box is almost sold out, and we are thinking we will have to limit the number of new subscribers[/SIZE] going forward, if we are going to continue working with these small, new designers. 

[SIZE=10.5pt]Originally we wanted as many subscribers as we could get, but that probably isn’t the best strategy for LLB.  Hope you love the November box.[/SIZE]


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> [SIZE=10.5pt]It is so cool to read all these great comments and suggestions.  I won't give anything away, but I will tell you that this is our most expensive box to date.  This box will retail for over $170.00 and contain seven full-size items.  We were originally looking at eight items, but one of our new designers is having a difficult time meeting our deadline and quantity requirements.  [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10.5pt]Although we love working with new designers, because we love bringing you something new each month, new designers are not always ready to produce the quantities we need in the time frame when we need them, and that is frustrating.  Our November box is almost sold out, and we are thinking we will have to limit the number of new subscribers[/SIZE] going forward, if we are going to continue working with these small, new designers.
> 
> [SIZE=10.5pt]Originally we wanted as many subscribers as we could get, but that probably isn’t the best strategy for LLB.  Hope you love the November box.[/SIZE]


One of the reasons I love LLB is because the curators reach out to the customers and you include such nice little personal touches in your boxes.  I hope no matter how big you choose to be (and how lucky are you to have that choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  I hope you stay true to what makes LLB so special.  Congrats on your successes and wishing you many many more.  Thank you for taking the time to chat with us and putting together such awesome treats. SO come on tell us how are we doing on our guess lol So so excited for November!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you for the nice comments.


----------



## Weebs (Nov 9, 2014)

w00t!  I just signed up!  Can't wait to see this box.  All the past boxes look amazing so I'm super excited for this one!


----------



## aniadania (Nov 9, 2014)

I also signed up. Great value, I couldn't miss it. Especially when I already was too late for October box. I really feel I can trust LLB, you can tell curators put a lot of thought, love and effort in this box!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hooray congrats for joining ladies!  I hope u love it as much as I have.  So fun, so any guesses or wishes for ur first  box (I m dying to know now what the item was that didn't make... darn curiosity lol)


----------



## aniadania (Nov 10, 2014)

Christmas stocking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aniadania (Nov 10, 2014)

It would be great to get a decorative Christmas wrench (oversized box ) but I don't think we will... l signed up last night and today November box is sold out! I was so lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 10, 2014)

Oooooh how fun would it be if all the goodies came packed in a stocking.  Phew you just got in under the wire eh.  Hope it s an awesome one!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 12, 2014)

So excited our nov. boxes will be here before we know it!  Here is the sneak peek on the site for december 

“A Fresh New Start.”

*In the mid-1930’s the silent film comedian, Charlie Chaplin, wrote a melody for the soundtrack of one of his last silent films.  Twenty years later Nat King Cole made it a hit, and since then his song has been covered by famous artists both young and old.  We’ve always loved hearing Chaplin’s song, “Smile,” (one of us has even belted out this tune a time or two) and it inspired us as we started curating our December box.  *

*We will soon close the door on 2014 and although “The Future Is Promised to No One”, and as Dr. Dyer’s quote further suggests, the journey may be shorter than we know, we all have an opportunity for a “Fresh New Start”. So we decided to call our December box “A Fresh New Start.”  We have curated products just for you (not your home).  Items that we hope will inspire you to “go for it now.”  Make the most of 2015 by starting off the new year with the motivation to make it your best year yet.  What are we waiting for?  Our time is now; let’s make the most of it.   *

*This box is not a fitness box.  People of all shapes and sizes can be happy and successful (not to downplay the fact that fitness is important for good health and a positive attitude).  This box is not a motivational – self-help box, so you won’t be getting a box full of quotes.  **The December Little Lace Box is based on the belief that there are certain items that a person can receive that make them feel better about themselves; giving them a more positive outlook on life and inspiring them to be their best. That’s what lies behind this theme.  Every item is handpicked for you to make you look and feel amazing.  The next step will be up to you.  Here’s to a fabulous 2015!!!*

Love love love it!  Lovely reminder we can always start over no matter how bad the day, week, or year there's *hopefully* always tomorrow to try again.  Excited to see what lovely and different refreshing items are packed into this box!  How does everyone else feel about next month's theme?


----------



## aniadania (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow, great theme! Love it! I will not skip December box for sure. Excited to see what items can be inside...!?


----------



## aniadania (Nov 13, 2014)

The more I read description of December box, the more I love it. I really want this box, need this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 15, 2014)

I just got my tracking info!!  Also did you ladies see the gift boxes posted on the site? Some of them are pretty lovely.   little pricey but when u go to the store and actually add up the items the value is there, looks like all full size items.   I wouldn't mind if someone bought me one for christmas lol On a side note I m totally obsessed with that Farmhouse Fresh Brand now, I love love the pumpkin mask that was sent in the  last box I had to go and buy a few other products and they are all amazing.  I really want the Sundae mask but its sold out (umm chocolate on my face yes please lol)  Hooray our boxes are on the way!!!!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Eeee my estimated delivery date is wed the 19th!  Are your boxes on the way ladies?  Sooo soon it ll be in our little hands eeeeeee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aniadania (Nov 17, 2014)

I got my shipping notification today. I will not check in here before I get my box. I want to open it not knowing what is inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 19, 2014)

OMG, y'all.

OH MY _Goodness_.

 I am blown away!

If this box was all I got for Christmas, I'd be more than satisfied. 

That is all. 

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]Wow.[/SIZE]


----------



## aw1505 (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow. Just wow. This is the box that keeps on giving! I thought I was done, and there was more! A bonus item tucked inside the wrapping! I don't know how they stuffed it all in! 

Popsugar who?


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 19, 2014)

Post a picture!  I am stalking my mailman for mine right now!


----------



## aniadania (Nov 19, 2014)

Haha, this is exactly the only word that come in my mind when I saw, what's inside. Just a big "WOW" So fun to see its also the word you all use  incredible box. Love everything,especially socks, how adorable are they?! The best Christmas box ever &lt;3


----------



## aniadania (Nov 19, 2014)

Jennifer I can't post photos, I can't destroy your suprice, you MUST open it yourself.


----------



## Weebs (Nov 19, 2014)

OMG my box was delivered and it's sitting in my "parcel" box at home!  I wont' be there for a couple of more hours but I can't wait to see what's inside!  Thanks for not spoiling it because I wouldn't be able to NOT look!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dixdais (Nov 19, 2014)

I was at work and I kept refreshing on my phone because I knew it would be delivered today.  Got home and just kept saying Oh My God!  Wow!!  Everything was fabulous and I love it.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 19, 2014)

You all were right!  It was totally fabulous!



Spoiler


----------



## Weebs (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh MY!  This box is the #1 favorite box that I've EVER received!  And I seriously mean EVER and I've received LOTS of boxes over the years.  

The funniest part is one of the items.... you could have received 4 different ones - according to the card and mine isn't one of those 4!  I love it anyways because the saying fits me perfectly!  

LBB you are AWESOME!!!  Thank you for the awesome.... and I mean AWESOME!!! November BOX!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 19, 2014)

Is there a coupon code for new subscribers out there? This looks like a box I might be interested in trying out.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 19, 2014)

I just subbed. Last month looked pretty fabulous but this one is amazing! Can't wait to receive this box, I hope it ships ASAP!!


----------



## Weebs (Nov 19, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I just subbed. Last month looked pretty fabulous but this one is amazing! Can't wait to receive this box, I hope it ships ASAP!!


This November box is sold out but the December box is looking like it's going to be just as great!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 20, 2014)

Weebs said:


> This November box is sold out but the December box is looking like it's going to be just as great!


I just noticed that. Super sad face. I emailed them in the hopes that they might have an extra November box that I can purchase. The October box looked great too but the clutch had me on the fence.


----------



## lloronita (Nov 20, 2014)

They seem to be closed to monthly subscriptions now---only the annual subscriptions are available (as far as I can see).  I hate to commit nearly $400 right now at Christmas.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh man my box got delayed a few days but its here today and man oh man is it awesome!  So fun, I am so happy the new subscribers love it too!  Hooray LLB!  Absolutely my fave box I am so excited for next month!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 21, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Is there a coupon code for new subscribers out there? This looks like a box I might be interested in trying out.


There should be a code for new subscribers as noted on the ad on the bottom of the page.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 21, 2014)

lloronita said:


> They seem to be closed to monthly subscriptions now---only the annual subscriptions are available (as far as I can see). I hate to commit nearly $400 right now at Christmas.


The monthly subscription I'd open again, January available as December is sold out.


----------



## lns02 (Nov 22, 2014)

aniadania said:


> The monthly subscription I'd open again, January available as December is sold out.


Where do you see that it's open?  I keep stalking the site to no avail!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 22, 2014)

lns02 said:


> Where do you see that it's open?  I keep stalking the site to no avail!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think it's open yet but hopefully it will be soon just keep an eye on it.  My guess is they'll open it up once they put that January theme.  But it seems like they go super fast lately so snatch one up quick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good luck, it really is a great box and a lovely company to deal with.


----------



## Weebs (Nov 22, 2014)

My BF thinks I'm crazy with all the subscription boxes I get so when I received this one I had to put it all back in the box so I could open it again in front of him.  He was out of town all last week for work, so last night, I "opened" the box again in front of him.  He was blown away by it.  After I showed him the first few items, I pulled out the pink LBB box in the bottom and he was like "What the heck.... there's more?".  It was so cute!!!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 22, 2014)

Weebs said:


> My BF thinks I'm crazy with all the subscription boxes I get so when I received this one I had to put it all back in the box so I could open it again in front of him.  He was out of town all last week for work, so last night, I "opened" the box again in front of him.  He was blown away by it.  After I showed him the first few items, I pulled out the pink LBB box in the bottom and he was like "What the heck.... there's more?".  It was so cute!!!


Haha thats so cute!  I feel like I can cancel just about any other box service now because this one is so amazing I don't need the others lol.

Are u getting the December box too, any guesses as to what s in it.  This one is a tricky one to guess.  I d guess some kind of skincare/beauty products but I m stumped as to what else.


----------



## lns02 (Nov 22, 2014)

Ugh.  So should I just suck it up and buy the year subscription?  I've been so burned by boxes lately I'm afraid, but I really want this box.  I def have a sub box problem.

Also:  I don't think there are any codes for the full year sub.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 22, 2014)

lns02 said:


> Ugh.  So should I just suck it up and buy the year subscription?  I've been so burned by boxes lately I'm afraid, but I really want this box.  I def have a sub box problem.
> 
> Also:  I don't think there are any codes for the full year sub.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My advice would be to send them an e-mail asking when and if the monthly subscription will be open again.  Express how excited you are to try this box but would like to get a box or two before committing to the yearly sub and see what they say.  My personal experience with their customer service has been extremely pleasant.  Hope they can help you!  Good luck!


----------



## Weebs (Nov 22, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Haha thats so cute!  I feel like I can cancel just about any other box service now because this one is so amazing I don't need the others lol.
> 
> Are u getting the December box too, any guesses as to what s in it.  This one is a tricky one to guess.  I d guess some kind of skincare/beauty products but I m stumped as to what else.


I'm not missing the December box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think it may be inspirational items for the New Year.... maybe one of those inspirational sayings in a frame or any other items that would make you just feel good about yourself.  I honestly don't know but it sounds like it's going to be amazing!


----------



## aniadania (Nov 22, 2014)

It was for sure open yesterday, but that's right- I checked today and sold out. I think it will be open again in few days when they will announce January theme!


----------



## aniadania (Nov 22, 2014)

I think it will be jewelry. The round necklace would fit with theme very well. Description was something about karma "what goes around comes around " inspiration to be kind. And they have this beautiful notebook,we could write our New Year resolution in it ;-)


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 23, 2014)

I was going to buy less boxes this year, but the French boxes are seducing me &amp; now this... Not everything is for me in this box, but the things that aren't would make such lovely gifts. That's half the reason I buy boxes. I keep checking the site to see if they will open back up, but no luck yet. I love the thoughtfulness, themes &amp; the homegoods &amp; the fact that this box is just different.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 23, 2014)

This looks like a fun box.  I hope it opens up for January so, I can give it a try.  I can't wait to see what you all get for December.


----------



## goldenspindle (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh I am just so excited! I picked up a year sub with LLB.  :smiletongue:


----------



## chachithegreat (Nov 23, 2014)

I made it in for the December box - I  had hesitated to order after not liking the October box at all and am sad that I missed November. I hope December is far more like November than October.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 24, 2014)

That is such a lovely box. Were the boot slippers sized? Curious about that because I've got tiny feet and always have to go with the smallest, just wondering if they are collecting size info for future use.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish I had signed up for this subscription sooner. I had no idea the review points were so good! I spent 29.00 on the November box with a 10.00 off code. I got 4.00 in points for joining, and an additional 24.00 in points for reviewing the box!  I got myself another Christmas pillow (The white with the silver Xmas tree on it) for only the cost of shipping, $3.00!

That's just crazy. It feels like I got that entire box for the cost of one pillow.

Also I asked LLB on FB how they could afford to do that and they responded saying that the points for reviewing will not always be so high, that they will change soon to be less but to still compete with other boxes programs.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Nov 24, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> That is such a lovely box. Were the boot slippers sized? Curious about that because I've got tiny feet and always have to go with the smallest, just wondering if they are collecting size info for future use.


They are not sized. They have a piece of leather at the bottom and my size 8 feet are way bigger than it. But they still fit somehow.I could definatly see this being an issue with some girls calves though. The angora does not stretch so for tiny calves I think it will sag badly. And for some larger calves they may not even be able to get these over them.


----------



## lns02 (Nov 25, 2014)

I just totally totally splurged and bought the annual sub. I hope I don't regret it and have buyers remorse.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 26, 2014)

lns02 said:


> I just totally totally splurged and bought the annual sub. I hope I don't regret it and have buyers remorse.


I did too. I hope I didn't jinx it for everyone. I recently subscribed to French box after seeing their first two boxes, then I received the November one and it was awful. There's always a bit of a risk with subs, not every box is going to blow you away, but this one looks so amazing.

Plus, with an annual subscription, it's only $31 a box. I'm going to drop Glossybox, so this is really only $10 a month. (I can rationalize any purchase)


----------



## lns02 (Nov 26, 2014)

MissKris17 said:


> I did too. I hope I didn't jinx it for everyone. I recently subscribed to French box after seeing their first two boxes, then I received the November one and it was awful. There's always a bit of a risk with subs, not every box is going to blow you away, but this one looks so amazing.
> 
> Plus, with an annual subscription, it's only $31 a box. I'm going to drop Glossybox, so this is really only $10 a month. (I can rationalize any purchase)


I rationalized it because I returned the Nina Garcia disaster and then canceled that sub.  Still, it's pretty $$$.  I'm excited for my first box, which I assume will be December.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

I had ordered an annual sub after December sold out, so I assumed that I would get January's box first. However, I just got a shipping notice, so maybe I'll be getting December's after all!


----------



## aniadania (Dec 12, 2014)

December box is on the way!  I bought annual subscription with my husband credit card so I am going to put it under Christmas tree as a present from him ;-)


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I had ordered an annual sub after December sold out, so I assumed that I would get January's box first. However, I just got a shipping notice, so maybe I'll be getting December's after all!


I was so excited to get a processing email yesterday, yours already shipped!!  Color me jealous!  So excited for this box they usually come pretty fast too.  Hope you love your first box.  Any guesses as to whats inside?


----------



## Weebs (Dec 13, 2014)

December box already?  I'm still loving and playing with November!  Seriously, that Nov box was the best box I've ever received from a subscription service before.  Hands down.  Now you've got me all excited about the Dec box!  w00t!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Weebs said:


> December box already?  I'm still loving and playing with November!  Seriously, that Nov box was the best box I've ever received from a subscription service before.  Hands down.  Now you've got me all excited about the Dec box!  w00t!


I know!  I live in those Muk Luks! And that candle ahhh it s like Holiday Happiness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't even tell you how many compliments I have gotten on that little pillow it just sits on the couch and makes everyone so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its been a stressful month for my family I ended up giving the Lavendar salts and lotion to my aunt after her husband had a massive heart attack.  She said they were so relaxing, I must admit it was hard to part with those lovelies but happy they made her smile through the chaos. Hope December can be just as lovely they have set the bar pretty high.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 14, 2014)

WOOHOO!! I just received shipping for my first Little Lace box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited!!!!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 15, 2014)

Eeeee I have an estimated delivery date of Thursday... hooray we ll have these little boxes in our hands this week!  Little Lace also posted on their instagram that sales for January boxes will open this Wednesday.  Hope everyone who missed out on December can snatch up a January one, good luck ladies!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mine is supposed to arrive Thursday too!!

November's box looked so amazing. I'm trying to tell myself they can't all be that good (but I'm hoping they all are!)


----------



## raisin (Dec 15, 2014)

Please post pics ladies!!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes, please post the goods when you get them.  Thanks @Teach22 for the heads up on Wednesday.  I really would like to give this box a try.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 16, 2014)

I will!

Has anyone else received shipping notices?


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 16, 2014)

Can someone give me instructions on how to post a picture. I haven't been able to figure it out since they changed the site.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 16, 2014)

@@MissKris17 ~ Under "More Reply Options", you can attach photo files.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 16, 2014)

@Kookymama  Thank you!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 17, 2014)

I got a shipping update - my box should be delivered today!!!  UGH... I won't be home until 7 tonight.


----------



## lloronita (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like they've bumped the January sign-up to Thursday.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 17, 2014)

I saw the date this morning. For some reason this box was on my mind at 7:00am so, I checked it out.   In anticipation of having to make a fast decision on getting a monthly sub, do we know of any codes out there?  I just have a feeling there will be no time to think about this one.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Dec 17, 2014)

Try rambling10  That is what I used.  My box is not coming until Thursday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dixdais (Dec 17, 2014)

My box is saying it's delivered... But I'm still at work. I hope to be home by 4:30.


----------



## Dixdais (Dec 17, 2014)

I got to open my box spoiler free!

[spoiler]

Fresh Water Pearl Necklace from A Fresh Start (designed for LLB)

Fresh Water Pearl Bracelet by Stia Couture

Whitney English Mini Day Designer

Three Sisters Apothecary Soap (I got Mission Fig &amp; Honey)

Very pretty, delicate pieces, but they are gold.  I like that the day planner is not for a specific year.  My soap smells wonderful.  I think there will be variations there and possibly on the day designer.

January's theme is:  The Dining Car - vintage beauty and you


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 17, 2014)

Dixdais said:


> I got to open my box spoiler free!
> 
> [spoiler]
> 
> ...


Eeek!  I love it!!!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 17, 2014)

Mine was just delivered! Won't be home for 5 hours though.

The bracelet and necklace look pretty and I've been meaning to pick up a planner for the new year.


----------



## chachithegreat (Dec 17, 2014)

Excited to get mine tomorrow! I think I'm going to love everything in the box. The jewelry looks beautiful.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 17, 2014)

Love my box!I didn't have any variations. The day planner is my favorite item! I usually use my Outlook calender but like to keep a day planner too. I save mine and find it fun every now and then to look at what i was up to several years ago. This is the best day planner I've ever seen. It's pretty much what I would have made if I'd designed it myself. Ok... It's better.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Dec 17, 2014)

I am thrilled with the day planner!!! Love it! I especially like that it's not pre-dated, and you can add your own dates as needed.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 18, 2014)

This is my first box, and while the items look nice, I was expecting more than four things. At least compared to their previous boxes.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 18, 2014)

I feel the same, especially since I paid a full month in advance but didn't get the fabulous Nov box. It felt like a letdown after reviewing the boxes since August. I was more surprised they included 2 jewelry pieces of the same type in the same box (almost like a matched set but from different companies). For some reason whenever I sub to a box that has looked amazing, as soon as I get my first box it tends to go downhill. Feeling a bit like a sub box jinx! Don't get me wrong, I think the necklace and bracelet are pretty (even though my bracelet won't open and is far too tiny to fit over even my small wrist), I love handmade soap, and enjoy an old school paper planner. I just expected, well, more.



jesemiaud said:


> This is my first box, and while the items look nice, I was expecting more than four things. At least compared to their previous boxes.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 18, 2014)

There's just something so satisfying about physically crossing things off a to do list, that you can't really do via Outlook or any app for that matter. For some reason it makes completing a task feel like a bigger accomplishment.



MissKris17 said:


> Love my box!I didn't have any variations. The day planner is my favorite item! I usually use my Outlook calender but like to keep a day planner too. I save mine and find it fun every now and then to look at what i was up to several years ago. This is the best day planner I've ever seen. It's pretty much what I would have made if I'd designed it myself. Ok... It's better.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 18, 2014)

The January Box theme is Dining Car.  

Edited:  The monthly option is there.  I saw this too:

Disclaimer:

Little Lace Box™ is curated for women ages 20 to 35, and as much as we would love to appeal to every woman, that just isn’t possible. Our taste is not going to be a match for everyone, but the probability is much higher if you fall into the age range for which we curate.

While I think its good to know this.  I never looked at the boxes as not being for me.  Over 35.  But, perhaps its what I needed to see so save myself some money.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm 42 (very soon to be 43) but I don't feel this box is too young for me at all. Ipsy on the other hand....


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, it doesn't look like its age specific to me.  Maybe we are just young at heart.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 18, 2014)

My 51 year old arse has enjoyed their box just fine, thankyouverymuch. 

But of course I still wear Dr Pepper Lip Smackers and have a bottle of Loves Baby Soft sitting right in the middle of my Amouages, By Kilians, Mona D'Orios, Carons and Bruno Acamporas, so maybe it's just me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2014)

[SIZE=10.5pt]I'm sorry.  We didn't mean to make anybody upset with us.  The reality is that we curate based on our taste, and we are all under the age of 26, so it makes sense that we will curate boxes that are not going to be a perfect fit for everyone.  Our biggest complaints come from people outside our target demo of 20 to 35.  We put that info on our site, because we felt it might be necessary to remind people who we are, since we NEVER do spoilers and aside from announcing the theme, we never tell anyone, outside of a handful of people who work with us, what is going to be in the next box.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]LLB was meant to be a surprise you would buy for yourself (which removes spoilers from the equation), and a lot of our subscribers feel like a sister in another state sent them this box.  That's exactly what we wanted it to be like.  In October we picked a tribal print clutch for the holiday season.  We knew we were taking a chance with tribal print, but holiday parties require a statement piece and that is what we picked out.  Our mom, who is 50, hated that clutch, but we all knew it was the right clutch, so we ignored our mom (not the first time that has happened) and kept it in the box.  It was a hit, and our subscriber base doubled in one month (which led to a whole host of other problems like selling out too quickly).  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]We also believe in value vs. "Stuff"  The December box was worth $130 (without the shipping), so we only had four items in this box (four full-size items).  If people are just looking for "stuff" we are not going to be a good fit for them either.  We don't take anyone's comments to be personal attacks on us.  This is business and we understand.  I hope that no one took our "disclaimer" as anything personal.  If so, we are truly sorry.  Losing a customer is something that happens, but hurting people’s feelings is unacceptable, and we are sorry if we did that to anyone.[/SIZE]


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh I'm not offended at all. I'm very happy with this subscription and I appreciate the value of the items.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you for your support.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 18, 2014)

@@[email protected]  [SIZE=14.3999996185303px]Y'all are doing a FANTASTIC job! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]Stick with your vision.  I know you know you can't please everyone and never will.[/SIZE]

This old lady will take two pieces of jewelry over a bunch of trinkety stuff any day. (Even if I am giving it to one of my nieces because I have reached the gloriously gaudy stage of life)

I very much appreciate the fact that you're available to listen to feedback here, thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you, that is very kind.  We understand we won't make everyone happy.  We just want to make sure we never offend anyone.  We weren't raised like that.  Also, my sister and I worked for The Walt Disney Co. &amp; The Ritz Carlton Co. (now owned by Marriott) and they don't believe in treating people like that either.  Between the way we were raised and the way were were taught by employers, we should know better.  It's inexcusable.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 18, 2014)

@[email protected]   sweetheart, I hope you don't think I was offended!  I'm Southern too, and I was just poking fun at my old self for still wearing Loves Baby Soft and Dr Pepper Lip Smackers! 

Plus don't you just know you're gonna get all those Southern women Of A Certain Age clamoring to get that 20-35 year old box?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 18, 2014)

@@JolieFleurs I love that the older I get the wilder I get with clothes and accessories and can get away with it. Or maybe it's just that the older you get the less you care what other people think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That being said, I'm wearing both pieces of jewelery from the box today and I'm loving them. They're not peices I would normally pick out for myself, but that's the fun of a box like this.

@[email protected]  Well, this GenXer thinks you are doing an awesome job!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2014)

@@[email protected] account has had their posting abilities restricted. As a reminder, commercial accounts created by company reps or owners are currently not allowed. If you have any questions please use the support link at the bottom of the site to contact @Director.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 18, 2014)

> @JolieFleurs I love that the older I get the wilder I get with clothes and accessories and can get away with it. Or maybe it's just that the older you get the less you care what other people think.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@MissKris17 right?? With me I think it's both. I grew up very rural in deep Appalachia, so I've always  been conscious of not going too full-on gaudy, which is what we hillbillies tend to do when we get a little bit ahead in life. (Yes, Dolly Rebecca, I am looking right at you) 

Now I could care less what any body thinks, because with age comes wisdom, plus I turned into a magpie when I hit 44. You do NOT want to get between me and my twice-a-year-visit to Charming Charlies is all I'm sayin'.


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 18, 2014)

MissKris17 said:


> @@JolieFleurs I love that the older I get the wilder I get with clothes and accessories and can get away with it. Or maybe it's just that the older you get the less you care what other people think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> That being said, I'm wearing both pieces of jewelery from the box today and I'm loving them. They're not peices I would normally pick out for myself, but that's the fun of a box like this.
> 
> @@[email protected] Well, this GenXer thinks you are doing an awesome job!


How on earth did you get the bracelet on? Mine won't open and there is No way it will fit over my hand. Am I missing sometjing? Or should I just Christmas wish for tiny hands? Lol
*whoops. Responded to wrong comment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 18, 2014)

I had no trouble getting the bracelet on. Just push, you ain't gonna break it, it's a wire! [SIZE=14.3999996185303px]I do have smallish hands, but my ring size is 6, so not REALLY small, though. (Wedding band is a 5)[/SIZE]

And it WILL unclasp, but you will most likely have to have help getting it back on. (I didn't but I am a big ol' bracelet ho, so I have had plenty of practice )

Edited to add I was going to give the bracelet to my niece, because I thought it would not be my taste, but I adore it!

_Now_ I have to decide whether to give her the necklace ( which is definitely more suitable for a smooth, wrinkle-and-skin tag free 20-30 year old neck than the 51 year old model I'm sporting these days) or convert it to another bracelet. Because it would stack beeyoootifuly with the bracelet we got. (As well as the shotgun shell end cap bangle I have)

Outstanding box. LOVE!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 18, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> How on earth did you get the bracelet on? Mine won't open and there is No way it will fit over my hand. Am I missing sometjing? Or should I just Christmas wish for tiny hands? Lol
> 
> *whoops. Responded to wrong comment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I slipped it on on. I have tiny hands.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like the monthly sub is out of stock.  I waited too long again.  I love Downton Abbey.  Can't wait to see those contents.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 18, 2014)

Maybe I'm just being moody (VERY possible) but the commenters on MSA seem ruthless (mean) about the age thing. It's no different than the tech snobs proclaiming that no one uses lowly devices such as GASP! paper planners anymore. Come on people. A cute planner is a cute planner and a comment about a demographic is just a comment about a demographic.


----------



## raisin (Dec 18, 2014)

I feel partly responsible since I brought up the disclaimer. I didn't think it would turn into that though


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 18, 2014)

Maybe I missed a post, but I didn't notice a mean comment.

@@raisin I saw the same thing on their site but didn't think too much of it. Certainly didn't dissuade  me from purchasing the annual subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I'm curious what others think of their box. And I'm so excited about the January theme!!! Any thoughts as to what will be in the next box??


----------



## phanne (Dec 18, 2014)

Does anyone know and/or maybe they will reply to my email since they haven't and they clearly read here... If January is sold out, if I order a year now, will that start with January or February because the annual isn't sold out?


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 18, 2014)

Any pictures of the jewelry on?  I would love to see how it looks especially the bracelet.
 
I think some tea will be in the Downton Abbey/Dining Car box.
 
The monthly subscription is definitely sold out.  I am not sure it means the January box is.  They probably only commit to so many January/monthly's with the remaining going for annuals.  Just a hunch.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 18, 2014)

Got the LLB box, no variations. Emailed to cancel it because this is a huge drop in style and curation from November. I would have loved to purchase November's box but alas I’m stuck with December’s.

I’m also sooo sick of gold jewelry. I swear 90% of the jewelry we get in boxes is gold and that's not representative of what's being sold in the US right now. Surprisingly my FFF box has the silver version of the necklace, as I had assumed I’d be getting the gold version from them too.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 18, 2014)

The majority of my jewelry is platinum or silver, because silver tones look better against my skin, but I think daintier pieces are better in gold tones, especially something with a lot of chain. I don't think I'd like this bracelet near as well in silver. It would remind me of headgear. (I'll be happy to explain what headgear was to all y'all right after you get off my lawn!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I"d imagine sold out means sold out completely and you'd start in February, but that's a darn good question.

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]@@raisin I don't think you need to feel responsible for other people's witchy [/SIZE]behavior[SIZE=14.3999996185303px], not that I noticed any here.[/SIZE]


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 18, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Got the LLB box, no variations. Emailed to cancel it because this is a huge drop in style and curation from November. I would have loved to purchase November's box but alas I’m stuck with December’s.
> 
> I’m also sooo sick of gold jewelry. I swear 90% of the jewelry we get in boxes is gold and that's not representative of what's being sold in the US right now. Surprisingly my FFF box has the silver version of the necklace, as I had assumed I’d be getting the gold version from them too.


I am not a gold person, but surprisingly

don't mind this gold bracelet. What I do mind is that I must have "man hands" Bc I cannot get it over my apparently giant hands...sad face. Oh well, off to swaps it shall go....


----------



## aniadania (Dec 18, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Any pictures of the jewelry on? I would love to see how it looks especially the bracelet.
> 
> I think some tea will be in the Downton Abbey/Dining Car box.
> 
> The monthly subscription is definitely sold out. I am not sure it means the January box is. They probably only commit to so many January/monthly's with the remaining going for annuals. Just a hunch.


Both pieces are stunning! Simple, classic, elegant but also modern at the same time. I love gold so perfect fit for me!You can see its quality pieces not some crap  I simply love this box!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 18, 2014)

I received my box today and I really like all of the items in it. I thought that the personal touches in the letter were really nice. I'm glad that the letter noted that December would be the "most disconnected curation" that we would see. I liked their explanation and it gives me hope for great boxes going forward.



phanne said:


> Does anyone know and/or maybe they will reply to my email since they haven't and they clearly read here... If January is sold out, if I order a year now, will that start with January or February because the annual isn't sold out?


I ordered my annual sub when December was "sold out", and I received it, to my surprise. I wouldn't be surprised if you would get a January box.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 18, 2014)

I m so bummed for the 2nd month in a row my box did not arrive on the expected delivery date.  The last tracking info I have says it left florida on the 16th and no updates sine (still says expected delivery date is the 18th) . Grrrr I m very annoyed and want my box!  I m trying so hard to avoid spoilers.  I m very jealous of all you ladies with your boxes lol.  Enjoy!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm usually not one for lifestyle boxes, since I'm really picky about what I like, but I do like the regency theme of January's box. Too bad by the time I made up my mind about wanting it, it's sold out.

Figures.


----------



## Weebs (Dec 18, 2014)

I got my box today and I'm torn.  I loved the letter - first off.  Super personal and cute.  The day planner is great... I really like that.  However, I don't wear gold and the soap I got is apple cider smelling... YUCK.  I don't want to smell like someone dumped apple cider all over me.  This box doesn't make me want to unsubscribe though... there's just something in the letter that really touches me.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 18, 2014)

I feel the same way. The jewelry is really pretty, it's just a bit... twee... for my tastes (and I am hardly some cutting edge stylish person). And the soap seemed like a weird inclusion because it wasn't really even full size or particularly luxurious. And also, besides the day planner, I didn't see how anything else in the box had to do with new beginnings or starting over.

And yet, I'm not canceling so fast, because there was just something I liked about it overall, even though I didn't like the individual items that much?



Weebs said:


> I got my box today and I'm torn.  I loved the letter - first off.  Super personal and cute.  The day planner is great... I really like that.  However, I don't wear gold and the soap I got is apple cider smelling... YUCK.  I don't want to smell like someone dumped apple cider all over me.  This box doesn't make me want to unsubscribe though... there's just something in the letter that really touches me.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you Zadi. I was wondering if the rules had changed while I was away for a few months. This is one of the few "safe" places where we can freely discuss subs without self censoring (which many feel forced to do to avoid offending sub box employees/owners).



zadidoll said:


> @@[email protected] account has had their posting abilities restricted. As a reminder, commercial accounts created by company reps or owners are currently not allowed. If you have any questions please use the support link at the bottom of the site to contact @Director.





zadidoll said:


> @@[email protected] account has had their posting abilities restricted. As a reminder, commercial accounts created by company reps or owners are currently not allowed. If you have any questions please use the support link at the bottom of the site to contact @Director.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 19, 2014)

Actually mine WON'T open. As in at all. Regardless of force used. I think I got a dud.



JolieFleurs said:


> I had no trouble getting the bracelet on. Just push, you ain't gonna break it, it's a wire! I do have smallish hands, but my ring size is 6, so not REALLY small, though. (Wedding band is a 5)
> 
> And it WILL unclasp, but you will most likely have to have help getting it back on. (I didn't but I am a big ol' bracelet ho, so I have had plenty of practice )
> 
> ...


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm not personally offended but can understand why women of a certain age could be. From a purely business perspective, it just doesn't seem necessary. It's not like they're sending metallic tattoos and hair feathers that might appeal more to a teenager (thankfully my teen likes neither, lol). More than helping shape expectations about the sub, for those who found it odd and/or offensive, the disclaimer could make the difference between a potential customer hitting "subscribe" or not. Because frankly to me it gives an inaccurate impression, never mind the fact that 35 is a rather arbitrary age to set. My nearer to 40 than 35 year old ass liked all the LLB boxes, even though I'm apparently outside the target demo. The disclaimer just incites controversy that could be completely avoided by eliminating reference to specific ages. I tend not to take things personally when it comes to business, which is something that's a necessity in the business world to be successful while not feeling like jumping off a nearby bridge. Or maybe I just don't have a heart. Nah, I'm not the grinch, lol



MissKris17 said:


> Maybe I missed a post, but I didn't notice a mean comment.
> 
> @@raisin I saw the same thing on their site but didn't think too much of it. Certainly didn't dissuade me from purchasing the annual subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyway, I'm curious what others think of their box. And I'm so excited about the January theme!!! Any thoughts as to what will be in the next box??


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 19, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I ordered my annual sub when December was "sold out", and I received it, to my surprise. I wouldn't be surprised if you would get a January box.


Same with me. Also, I've emailed them and they responded within 24 hours.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 19, 2014)

@@Fashion Diva Is there not a little loop at each end of the pearl section? There should be a loop at each end that hooks to the main bracelet?

I know I"m not explaining it right, I"m sorry!

I'm not saying it's meant to be put in that way, just that you can do it that way to see if you can get it on.

Ugh, I am clear as mud here.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone having shipping issues?  Mine was shipped on the 12th, but my box hasn't been updated since 4 am on the 16th in Orlando.  I'm in NJ.


----------



## kitkat3 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have not received any updated shipping info either at this point..


----------



## lns02 (Dec 19, 2014)

kitkat3 said:


> I have not received any updated shipping info either at this point..


At least I'm not alone.  I was trying so hard to avoid spoilers since I feel like I know what's in every other box, but with my super super slow shipping, I had to post my comment (and of course "skim" over the spoiler comments).


----------



## aniadania (Dec 19, 2014)

I had some issues too. First of all, my tracking number didn't show anything at all. Then ladies at LLB told me they could see on their end it was already delivered. But I didn't get it! So all day yesterday I spend waiting for my postman (he usually comes before 12, yesterday of course he came at 3!!!) I was so worried my box got lost! But finally I got it,opened seconds later and again love everything! Honestly this is my favorite subscription. I love their monthly themes, no spoilers and I think all the items are unique and classy. No kitsch or filers. I also prefer few items of high quality over box full of small and cheaper things.

ok,I am also lucky because I love gold jewelry. But everyone can write to LLB with preferences and I think they will try to adjust to that. Love, love, love this sub! I am 37 by the way, so older then their target group ;-D


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 19, 2014)

lns02 said:


> At least I'm not alone.  I was trying so hard to avoid spoilers since I feel like I know what's in every other box, but with my super super slow shipping, I had to post my comment (and of course "skim" over the spoiler comments).


Me too !  I m getting annoyed its the 2nd month in a row this happened.  Still says expected delivery was yesterday and no updates since the 16th.  Super annoying its sooooo hard not to look at the spoilers but I too am totally trying to hold out.  The mail was already delivered today so I doubt it s coming today too.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 19, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Me too !  I m getting annoyed its the 2nd month in a row this happened.  Still says expected delivery was yesterday and no updates since the 16th.  Super annoying its sooooo hard not to look at the spoilers but I too am totally trying to hold out.  The mail was already delivered today so I doubt it s coming today too.


I ordered the candle from last month since December will be my first box and shipping was really slow with that, too.  It's just a shame because I now know what's in the box and I really wanted it to be a surprise.  First world problems, I know.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 19, 2014)

lns02 said:


> I ordered the candle from last month since December will be my first box and shipping was really slow with that, too.  It's just a shame because I now know what's in the box and I really wanted it to be a surprise.  First world problems, I know.


So far I ve been able to avoid spoilers but its frustrating I let it slide last month and I also ordered some Farmhouse Fresh products from their store which were also delayed, they were lovely and kept me up dated about that shipment delay but my patience is definitely being tested now.  Come on Little lace I love you but I m getting fed up with the delays.  Hopefully we both get our boxes soon and love em!


----------



## lraien (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't find it offensive to list who they feel is their demo.  I do have to laugh at how clearly out of the fashion loop I am though because I am 35 and was so sad to miss that November box because I wanted to gift it to my mom for her birthday.    

Oh well.  I knew my finger was no longer on the pulse of fashion when I learned it was fashionable for men to wear jeans with back pockets that look like a ten year old with Tulip puff paint and a bedazzler got hold of them.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 19, 2014)

lraien said:


> I don't find it offensive to list who they feel is their demo.  I do have to laugh at how clearly out of the fashion loop I am though because I am 35 and was so sad to miss that November box because I wanted to gift it to my mom for her birthday.
> 
> Oh well.  I knew my finger was no longer on the pulse of fashion when I learned it was fashionable for men to wear jeans with back pockets that look like a ten year old with Tulip puff paint and a bedazzler got hold of them.


Hahaha thanks for the laugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 19, 2014)

lraien said:


> Oh well.  I knew my finger was no longer on the pulse of fashion when I learned it was fashionable for men to wear jeans with back pockets that look like a ten year old with Tulip puff paint and a bedazzler got hold of them.


 

@@lraien  OMG, I laughed out loud!

I knew my finger had fallen off fashion's pulse when I started seeing all these beautiful young girls embracing platform shoes, bug-eyed sunglasses and every other fashion nightmare from the 60s/70s. I still can't believe any of that came back. I hated it then and was glad I was too young to have to wear it.... and thankfully I am old enough now not to have to wear it, either.

Hard to avoid it in interior design, though. Chevron anything cannot die quick enough for me! (She says, clinging to her dated 90s Ralph Lauren English Country florals and plaids!)


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hooray my box came today!  Finally! Little Lace actually sent me an email last night (I didn't contact them) saying they noticed my box had not yet been delivered and when they try to track it they can't see any updates after it leaving Fl.  They also noted that several of their subscribers in my area were having the same issue and maybe it had something to do with tons of holiday deliveries backing things up.  They said they keep an eye on it and if there was anything they could do on their end they would.  While I appreciated the email the same thing happened to me last month so I hope this doesn't become a pattern.   Onto the box once again I do think they did a lovely job.  I love the note and the jewelry is so beautiful I love dainty jewels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.   The soap seemed like an odd choice but with 3 rather pricey items my guess is they need to find something cheaper to round out the box. Also for everyone who noted about not liking gold jewelry you can email them your preferences i.e. gold vs silver, no earring etc and they do try really hard to honor those requests it seems.  

Happy holiday ladies enjoy your boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 20, 2014)

For those of you asking about the annual subs, it sounds like you will get the Jan box with an annual sub, this is directly from the Little Lace website:

The monthly subs for the January box are sold out. We hate selling out in one day, but we work with new designers and many of them make their products by hand, so we can’t go back to them and ask them to increase the order by 25% with only a month left before we ship.  They just can’t do it.  We still have annual subs available for January.  Here is how we do it.  When we open the system for sales we allocate a certain number for monthly subs and a certain number for annual subs.  Right now we are sold out of monthly subs, but still have annual subs for January.  We will continue to sell the annual subs right up until they are either sold out OR up until three days before we ship the January box.  If we still have annual sub spots available at that time, we will stop selling them and use those spots to fulfill orders on the waiting list.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 20, 2014)

I didn't know they had a waitlist.  I don't see where I can add myself to it.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I didn't know they had a waitlist.  I don't see where I can add myself to it.


My guess would be they ll add you if you email them.  Not really sure though.  Good luck!


----------



## lns02 (Dec 20, 2014)

Still waiting on my box with limited tracking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 20, 2014)

lns02 said:


> Still waiting on my box with limited tracking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh man sorry to hear that, your box is on an adventure!  Hope u wake up to it on your doorstep like I did this am.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 22, 2014)

My box finally arrived today!!  FINALLY!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi!

Just a friendly heads up - to keep the threads neat and tidy we don't allow posts about buying/selling/or trading in the subscription box forum.

If y'all have items from little lace box that you need to unload, you're more than welcome to make a Little Lace Box Swap thread in our Subscription Box Swap Talk Subforum.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to contact me or another moderator!  :flowers:


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 22, 2014)

lns02 said:


> My box finally arrived today!!  FINALLY!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hooray!!  So was it worth the wait?  Hope you loved it!!


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Dec 31, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> My guess would be they ll add you if you email them. Not really sure though. Good luck!


Yes!
I emailed them the day they sold out of the January box and a week later I got an email that a spot had opened up for me!

Whoo hoo!

I'm so excited for this box! January sounds like so much fun. I'm addicted to Downton Abbey and am sooo curious what will be in this box!!


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 1, 2015)

I just signed up! I got the January Box. Maybe we will get some flapper stuff, or vintage looking jewelry. So excited! &lt;3 Downton Abbey. I need to find out when the next season starts.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 1, 2015)

Saphirehaze said:


> I just signed up! I got the January Box. Maybe we will get some flapper stuff, or vintage looking jewelry. So excited! &lt;3 Downton Abbey. I need to find out when the next season starts.


Season 5 starts this Sunday January 4th


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 2, 2015)

Yay! I am horrible with delayed gratification. I rationalize my Subs will help me refine this personality flaw.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm really thinking we will get Downtown Abbey jewelry. I'm totally into it, and I stalk the sales/coupons for it, so I really hope something is included.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm dying to know what we will get in this box. My guesses are: some sort of vintage jewelry, maybe earrings since we just got a necklace and bracelet in December, a jewelry-like pin, taper candles (and perhaps candle holders or a snuffer), gloves or a muff, hair adornment like a fascinator. I've been trying to think of dining things they could send, but not coming up with much!


----------



## aniadania (Jan 18, 2015)

That is one of the best thing about this box. Always surprise! And I am always happy with the things that three sisters choose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 18, 2015)

For the dining car theme, maybe some kind of dish or napkins? Or placecard holders? I would love a candle, but that would be a dangerous thing to have on a moving train. 

For vintage beauty, maybe some skincare products in vintage style packaging, or something from a brand that has been around since then. Or just something old-fashioned, like rosewater.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 18, 2015)

I can't wait! My guesses are cloth napkins, a plate, maybe a hat, shawl,gloves or muff of some sort; a jewerly piece, and an old-time pampering product in a beautiful container.  I've been thinking about this and am stuck on ideas!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ooh I love all of those ideas, sounds right on theme! And I just thought this morning, maybe something to do with tea or tea service, as that could be old fashioned and very British!

I love this box and I love that there are no spoilers. I finally signed up last month and loved December so much I went for the full year (despite being outside their age range, ha ha).

I just got their email about the points system changing at the end of January. In that email they said the box would ship on the 26th, so looks like next Monday for shipping.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hmm... I never received an email about late shipping.

Excited to see what we get. I'd love to see some vintage style jewelry but not sure how likely that would be given what we received last month. Some things I picture us getting: a nice tea cup and a selection of teas, a table runner, a bud vase, a mirrored compact, a perfume atomizer.  

Actually, to be honest, not one of those ideas excite me... lol. I trust they'll come up with something better!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 19, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Hmm... I never received an email about late shipping.
> 
> Excited to see what we get. I'd love to see some vintage style jewelry but not sure how likely that would be given what we received last month. Some things I picture us getting: a nice tea cup and a selection of teas, a table runner, a bud vase, a mirrored compact, a perfume atomizer.
> 
> Actually, to be honest, not of those ideas excite me... lol. I trust they'll come up with something better!


I did not got that email either.  Would someone mind posting it, pretty please.  Curious about the changes. 

As for what to send I ve never seen Downtown Abbey so my guesses maybe way off lol but I d love a perfume atomizer, a vintage cocktail recipe book, a vintage pin or earrings, I d love some vintage plates or drink ware but thats kinda scary to send in the mail lol.  Love hearing everyones guesses can't wait till we get our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Jan 19, 2015)

Their website says shipping will be January 23rd to 26th.  I didn't see anything that said it would be later than that.


----------



## greenmtx (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd be thrilled with tea/tea supplies.  This will be my first LLB and I'm looking forward to seeing what they come up with.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 19, 2015)

I asked to be put on the waitlist and cs immediately responded saying they put my name on it.  

I hope they have a lot of openings for February!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 19, 2015)

It wasn't an email about late shipping it was an email about the point system changing. They just mentioned the shipping date, which is within the original 23-26th parameters, I'll see if I can cut and paste the relevant below:

If you haven't taken advantage of our

"3x LLB Reward Points" Incentive promotion (in which you earn 150 points per product review), be sure to review purchases you've made prior to the end of January. The current review incentive promotion will end on January 31st.

Your January Little Lace Box will ship on January 26th, so you will have an opportunity to review the January box and earn the 150 points per review one more time, before the promotion ends.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 19, 2015)

I completely forgot about reviewing for points. I should do that while I'm thinking of it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 23, 2015)

I received a shipping notice! I should have it on Monday.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 23, 2015)

Me too! So excited!


----------



## aniadania (Jan 23, 2015)

And me!Can't wait! I hope for some vintage hair accessories and tea.


----------



## lloronita (Jan 23, 2015)

I got a shipping notice, but no tracking number.  How do you know when it will arrive?


----------



## lloronita (Jan 23, 2015)

Never mind....I just got a second email with tracking info.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 23, 2015)

Mine should be here tomorrow! Yippy! Just in time for Downton on Sunday night. Maybe there will be a tiara I can wear, while I watch, lol.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 23, 2015)

Be sure to post pictures!!

I'm in California, so I won't get mine until Tuesday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 23, 2015)

Okay, I am a little confused because I have another package coming from somewhere else. So, what I am trying to figure out is where does LLB ship out of? I know they are located in FL, but that doesn't mean it ships from there, and this is my first box. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 23, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Okay, I am a little confused because I have another package coming from somewhere else. So, what I am trying to figure out is where does LLB ship out of? I know they are located in FL, but that doesn't mean it ships from there, and this is my first box. Thanks for the help.


I m pretty sure they usually ship from florida.  Hope you love your 1st box!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 23, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> I m pretty sure they usually ship from florida. Hope you love your 1st box!


thanks @Teach22. I don't know what it is coming then or when my LLB is coming. Whatever it is, is coming 2 day priority, which is how LLB said they shipped, so I assumed that's what it was. The package I have coming is from KY, not FL.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 24, 2015)

Looks like mine shipped yesterday, but the city its coming from is only 30 minutes from my town so hopefully it will be here today!!


----------



## aniadania (Jan 24, 2015)

My tracking number isn't working, second month in a row... I hope to get my box on Monday, but it was late last month, so it can happen again.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 24, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Okay, I am a little confused because I have another package coming from somewhere else. So, what I am trying to figure out is where does LLB ship out of? I know they are located in FL, but that doesn't mean it ships from there, and this is my first box. Thanks for the help.


Frenchbox is also send with priority mail from Florida.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

Definitely not coming today. In fact, it doesn't even look like it was picked up yet.


----------



## lns02 (Jan 24, 2015)

I got my box SOOOOO late last time (it came almost 2 weeks after everyone else received theirs) and already knew all the contents by the time I got my box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   My tracking this time still says "not available" which means the same thing will probably happen again.  BOO!  I'm so excited and have zero patience!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 24, 2015)

I need to clean up my old emails! I checked my old tracking and LLB orginiates from a city that begins with K and ends with E. FrenchBox orginiates further south from a city that begins with M and ends in I. I'm not sure if I am allow to post the cities which is why I wrote it this way.

It's hard to wait! I'm sure it will be a great box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 24, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Definitely not coming today. In fact, it doesn't even look like it was picked up yet. . Sorry for the confusion, hopefully someone else gets theirs soon.


Yeah, my tracking number has no movement either.  &lt;_&lt;

I was hoping for spoilers today...bummer. Well, next week for sure!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 24, 2015)

I've notice that the tracking email is usually sent when the label is made and its like a day or two before the box is actually picked up (usually its sent over the weekend so the box actually gets picked up on monday) I bet people start receiving their boxes on tuesday or wed.  The past few boxes my box has arrived a few days after the promised delivery date I hope this month it comes on time.  Eeeee I m excited!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't wait for spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 25, 2015)

My box has movement!  The tracking says expected delivery tomorrow.  It just left florida though so not sure I believe that but I hope so because if its not here by then its going to get stuck in the "epic" snowstorm headed my way (thats the weatherman's descriptions...lol they can be so dramatic lol)  Hope everyone get their boxes tomorrow!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, Spoilers please.  I would be forever grateful.   I think sign ups begin tomorrow so, I need one more peek at a box before I attempt for the 3rd time to get a monthly sub or go on the waitlist.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 26, 2015)

Man!

I just checked my tracking and it still has no movement


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoilers are exciting!! Can't wait to see what you ladies received!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 26, 2015)

Mine says today, and it is soooooo close, but until tracking says out for delivery, I don't get to excited.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

Kristy_Isabelle said:


> Man!
> 
> I just checked my tracking and it still has no movement


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jan 26, 2015)

Hope someone gets one before the February boxes go on sale. I'd love to see what's in it before attempting to purchase. I loveddddd December, but January wasn't really my style.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

I have my box!!! Wonderful like always! Hands down my favorite sub. Never disappointed! One item made me lough loud and I still giggle while writing this.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 26, 2015)

Ack! Spoilers please!

Pictures too!!


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

The theme for February is : "The Lovers, The Dreamers and Me"


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't know how to do spoilers, and I don't want to destroy it for others...


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mine's at my local post office, but not out for delivery yet. So excited!!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoilers up on MSA!


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

7 items, oversized box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lloronita (Jan 26, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Spoilers up on MSA!


I LOVE it.  I'm so happy.  They did a great job of getting exactly the right feel of Downton Abbey.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm so excited! I want to look so badly but I kinda want to be surprised too lol.

I don't have any movement on my box yet, so if it's going to be another couple days until I get it, I will fold like a bad hand of cards and peek.


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll post a picture I got from them with the spoilers&gt;



Spoiler


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

Kristy_Isabelle said:


> I'm so excited! I want to look so badly but I kinda want to be surprised too lol.
> 
> I don't have any movement on my box yet, so if it's going to be another couple days until I get it, I will fold like a bad hand of cards and peek.


Hold on, don't look! It's so much nicer not to know and open the box to a nice surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 26, 2015)

I know, I know you are right. ITS. JUST. SO. HARD!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jan 26, 2015)

I always look at spoilers - here is why: the first time I see it, it is a surprise. When I get my box, it's another surprise to have the things actually in my hands.

It's like two surprises in one!! You can't go wrong with two surprises for the price of one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

Haha, maybe you are right, Tiffany :-D


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mine's out for delivery along with my Frenchbox!!!


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone able to get on?

Still giving me service unavailable. Thought for sure it would be back up by now unless the site is overloaded.


----------



## aweheck (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow, can't get on their webpage.


----------



## lns02 (Jan 26, 2015)

So I was SUPER surprised when I saw this morning that my box was out for delivery!!  BUT, there's a huge storm brewing in NJ and the mail person wouldn't deliver the box since it required getting out of the truck.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Same issue tomorrow so I won't be able to go pick it up at the post office until Wednesday at the earliest.  Booo!  I am cursing this storm!


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh ins, that's horrible! I'm so sorry


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow, the mail person wouldn't deliver your box because of the weather?  What happened to "rain or shine, the mail always gets delivered."   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lns02 (Jan 26, 2015)

Martha.Jimenez said:


> Wow, the mail person wouldn't deliver your box because of the weather?  What happened to "rain or shine, the mail always gets delivered."   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


no kidding!  I would have been fine if he/she had just left it next to the mailbox in the snow - I'm that desperate!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 26, 2015)

My thoughts under the spoiler



Spoiler



I really love this box...so much better for me than December's box.

Tea for One - I received a beautiful lime green. I love tea so this will be used a lot.

Lucy B's Roll On perfume oil - I received Royal Water Lotus and Vanilla Musk - smells so divine

Beekman 1802 Britannia Fruit Spoon - pretty, but I'm not sure I'll use it

Royal Apothic Bubble Cream - Metal tubes are kind of a pet peeve of mine, but I'm sure I'll use it. I didn't open it to smell it yet.

Downton Abbey Hair Jewellery - very pretty; I'm sure one of my daughters will love it.

How to be a Lady - Looks fun...I'll read it and pass it along.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 26, 2015)

Site has come back up, ladies!

I got bumped off several times and had to refresh to get back on a lot, but it seems more stable.

I hope everyone gets one that one that wants one


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 26, 2015)

Kristy_Isabelle said:


> Site has come back up, ladies!
> 
> I got bumped off several times and had to refresh to get back on a lot, but it seems more stable.
> 
> I hope everyone gets one that one that wants one


nope.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 26, 2015)

Its working for me, I don't understand that

It does keep bumping me but after I refresh a dew times it brings me back. Are you still getting the maintenance screen?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 26, 2015)

Dumb question, but since I can't view the site: current subscribers stay subscribed, right? Or do we all have to sign up for the next box if we want it? I was going to quit after this box, but now I'm not so sure. 

Tracking for my January box hasn't updated, but I love the spoilers. 



Spoiler



I'm especially excited about the spoon and the honey. I've never tried honeycomb before. I've never tried anything like the bubble lotion either. Overall this box is a great fit for me.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that if you have already purchased a monthly box you are subscribed month to month and you don't have to keep signing up.

Can anyone confirm that?

Keep hitting that refresh button, on the LLB Facebook site people are saying its working for them too, it just takes a while of refreshing


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, you stay subscribed until you cancel or skip the month (it's great possibility when you "hate" theme or going for vacation etc. You can just reopen next month) It is so difficult to get spot right now. I am super happy to have annual sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 26, 2015)

I have it in my cart, but I can't checkout!


----------



## Andi B (Jan 26, 2015)

After seeing the January and November boxes, I couldn't resist signing up for February. I just hope it's an equally awesome box, considering how much time I just wasted trying to check out, lol!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 27, 2015)

Just signed up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really excited to see what they'll include in the February box.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 27, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> Just signed up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really excited to see what they'll include in the February box.


Me, too! I don't mind missing January's, though. I used a code for $10 off, too!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 27, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Me, too! I don't mind missing January's, though. I used a code for $10 off, too!


Hehehehe awesome. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't pass it up at only $29.99 for the first month!


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 27, 2015)

@ did you end up getting one?


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 27, 2015)

So glad I signed up. This box is very popular. Can't wait to get my first in day or two.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 27, 2015)

I was able to sub this morning as well.  It worked out well as I was somewhat back and forth about it.  I needed some time to think. I feel this was a great box but, I wanted to REALLY like everything. I went for it and happy I did. February has to have Chocolate right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sj52000 (Jan 27, 2015)

I kept trying to sign up last night, but the screen would let me put in my CC info, then freeze. I finally decided it wasn't meant to be and went to bed. I just checked this morning, and it's now listed on my account as subscription pending. So did I get it or not? It never actually went through, and I never got any kind of confirmation. Did everyone else who subbed yesterday get a confirmation?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 27, 2015)

Kristy_Isabelle said:


> @ did you end up getting one?


couldn't get the site to work


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 27, 2015)

and honestly, I have no interest if this is how my first interaction with a company would be


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 27, 2015)

It works today! I was going to walk away, but I really want them to be my new PSMH and I am impressed that they at least acknowledged what was happening on fb and were responsive to it.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 27, 2015)

Whew! managed to subscribe.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 27, 2015)

I got my box yesterday, which I really love. It is my first one from them. I really want to take advantage of the triple point reviews they have going on until the end of the month, but they haven't put the new product up in the shop to review. I did contact them, and they said the product should be put up today, but so far it's not. That point program is awesome, but I would be sad if it can't take advantage of the bonus points before the deadline of the 31st.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 27, 2015)

I had a great experience with CS today. I did not get my tracking email. The reply was swift and friendly. This box is so popular the site "crashed" or slowed to a halt. Good luck to everyone on getting a box. Apparently there are a lot of February boxes to go around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 27, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I got my box yesterday, which I really love. It is my first one from them. I really want to take advantage of the triple point reviews they have going on until the end of the month, but they haven't put the new product up in the shop to review. I did contact them, and they said the product should be put up today, but so far it's not. That point program is awesome, but I would be sad if it can't take advantage of the bonus points before the deadline of the 31st.


The items from the January box are now up for review. Don't forget to do it by Jan 31st to take advantage of the last month you can get triple points.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 27, 2015)

My box still is showing it in pre shipment...


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 28, 2015)

I got mine today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 28, 2015)

Apparently my box got lost


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 28, 2015)

Got my box today. I am so in love with this sub.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 28, 2015)

I can't wait to get home to see what's inside. I've successfully stayed away from spoilers for 3 days!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm in love with this box and this sub!!! How cute is this tea pot and tea cup?! My only question is whether or not it's dishwasher safe...the packaging doesn't safe anything about dishwasher or microwave so I'm assuming it's neither. Packaging says its beige and purple but it looks like green and purple to me. Too cute!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 28, 2015)

That is one pretty teapot!


----------



## Dixdais (Jan 28, 2015)

I wish I had my box...  Supposedly it was being delivered today.  But I guess it's still floating around Florida as tracking has it leaving Tampa early this morning.  It only has to go one state away, I'm not sure why it's taking so long this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The spoilers look fabulous though.  I had plans to use many of the items tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Andi B (Jan 28, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I'm in love with this box and this sub!!! How cute is this tea pot and tea cup?! My only question is whether or not it's dishwasher safe...the packaging doesn't safe anything about dishwasher or microwave so I'm assuming it's neither. Packaging says its beige and purple but it looks like green and purple to me. Too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't it have silver/metallic trim on it?  That would probably make it unsafe for the microwave.

(I know this from personal experience, lol.  A not-so-smart guest at my house put one of my formal china plates with gold edges in the microwave, and we were treated to a small fireworks display!)


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 28, 2015)

My box arrived today and I'm really disappointed!



Spoiler



My saucer was broken. I'd been so happy to see that I got the purple set, and was taking out each piece carefully, and when I got to the very bottom, the saucer had a big piece broken off. I would have just glued it if it were a clean break, but the pieces don't fit together cleanly.

How is their customer service? I guess I'm about to find out!

Everything else was fine – I love the spoon especially, and am excited to try the honeycomb.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 28, 2015)

As an update to the above...

They've already written me back offering a replacement! I filled out a form on the website and they wrote me back five minutes later. They say they'll send the replacement tomorrow, so fingers crossed that this one arrives safely.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 28, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> As an update to the above...
> 
> They've already written me back offering a replacement! I filled out a form on the website and they wrote me back five minutes later. They say they'll send the replacement tomorrow, so fingers crossed that this one arrives safely.


From my personal experience LLP customer service is incredible.  Top notch cannot say enough good things about them.  Very impressed.  Happy to hear you have a new a item on the way I was actually surprised my tea-pot made it in one piece (they are brave sending that in the mail lol).  How did you enjoy the rest of the box?


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 28, 2015)

My box got held up in the snow storm too but I was able to keep away from the spoilers and was so excited to unpack my goodies.  I love the themes they come up and the items they find to go with them.  Such great taste and while everything might not always be my style, they are such lovely items I look good giving them as gifts lol.  Hooray LLB!  Love love love!  So excited for Feb!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree. Not every item is exactly my taste (personally have no use for the teapot) but all the items are so nice, they can always be used for a gift. These ladies have great style and I'm so glad I signed up for the annual subscription!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 28, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> From my personal experience LLP customer service is incredible.  Top notch cannot say enough good things about them.  Very impressed.  Happy to hear you have a new a item on the way I was actually surprised my tea-pot made it in one piece (they are brave sending that in the mail lol).  How did you enjoy the rest of the box?


I'm enjoying the rest of it. It was my first time trying honeycomb. I don't know much about honey, but I think this is the best honey I've ever tried. They just list it as a bonus item on the card, but it's $7 on the website. 

I did use the teaset even without the saucer, and it's so cute. I love the sudsy bubble cream, as I'd never tried anything like that before. The book is amusing. The perfume isn't for me and I wish I'd gotten silver hairpins instead of gold ones, but overall it's a great box. I really don't see how they manage to send so many nice things with priority shipping for such a low price.

The spoon was my favourite thing, and I found this video about it on the Beekman 1802 site:


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 28, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> I'm enjoying the rest of it. It was my first time trying honeycomb. I don't know much about honey, but I think this is the best honey I've ever tried. They just list it as a bonus item on the card, but it's $7 on the website.
> 
> I did use the teaset even without the saucer, and it's so cute. I love the sudsy bubble cream, as I'd never tried anything like that before. The book is amusing. The perfume isn't for me and I wish I'd gotten silver hairpins instead of gold ones, but overall it's a great box. I really don't see how they manage to send so many nice things with priority shipping for such a low price.
> 
> The spoon was my favourite thing, and I found this video about it on the Beekman 1802 site:


Oh fun!  Thanks for including the video.  Enjoy your tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 28, 2015)

I love the spoon too!!! lol

How did they even think of that? How did they find it? I'm so impressed by this subscription!!


----------



## aweheck (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow, that's very cool! Sorry to have missed that box, can't wait til February's box!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 29, 2015)

I loved this box too! I am so pleased they sent the tea set. I did think briefly that maybe they would send a tea cup and then thought - no way can they do that with the chance of breakage so I squealed when I saw it. It's such a fun gift idea too - I'm thinking of buying a couple more for gifts.

With all the fuss and bOther over the website I was so glad I just bought an annual. Hopefully I can get enough review points this year to take a chunk off of next years sub!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Jan 29, 2015)

Stupid question... What exactly do we review? The box itself or the items in it? This is confusing me.



> How does one leave a product review?
> Excellent question!  A customer must first be logged into their account prior to leaving a review or they won't get LLB Reward Point credit for the review.  Once logged in, just find the product in our store.  Click on it and scroll down to "review" and start typing.  It's that easy.


Also, I was a little perturbed by this...



> Can I get LLB points for reviewing items that I didn't purchase from you?
> If this is an idiot test, then clearly this question wins.  Why would we give points for reviewing items you didn't purchase from us?  We actually see this as cyber shoplifting, and we will cancel your subscription if you do this.  We don't cheat people, and we don't want a relationship with people who are trying to cheat us.


If we don't get points why not just leave it at that. If they have an item in their shop and I bought/saw/experienced it elsewhere and had an opinion and wanted to share them, I would have my subscription canceled? I don't get anything for leaving amazon or ebay reviews but I still leave them.

So, I'm a bit confused because there is no real January box in the shop for me to review and I didn't buy the actual items in the box, just the box itself, and I don't think I want my subscription cancelled. I kind of regret not reading that before I signed up for a year last month.


----------



## phanne (Jan 29, 2015)

PS. I really do like everything in the box and the curation.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 29, 2015)

Phanne you review every item you have in your box (7 items in total) you will earn 150 point ($3) for each review so $21 for January box! All the items are in the shop right now. I just finished my reviews 5min ago!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2015)

phanne said:


> Stupid question... What exactly do we review? The box itself or the items in it? This is confusing me.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Wait... What?? 

Did they actually say this??!!

They have their reviews set up differently than any other sub I've used. Usually subs limit your ability to leave a review for only the items you received. As I was leaving my reviews last night, I noticed that it did look like you could leave a review for anything (I didn't... go ahead and check llb) but I noticed it looks like you could. So I think you asked a valid question.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 29, 2015)

The 'idiot test' answer is inappropriate. I've noticed that some of their public communication is totally professional, but some of it makes me feel a little embarrassed for them. (I'm thinking of their responses on MSA over the age thing.) I'm sure as their business grows, they'll come up with more mature ways of responding to the public. (After all, a Lady does not refer to her customers as idiots, right?)


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2015)

Because we give you a credit for each review, we ask that you only leave reviews for items you have received in a Little Lace Box subscription or purchased directly from our store.

That wasn't hard to come up with....


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> The 'idiot test' answer is inappropriate. I've noticed that some of their public communication is totally professional, but some of it makes me feel a little embarrassed for them. (I'm thinking of their responses on MSA over the age thing.) I'm sure as their business grows, they'll come up with more mature ways of responding to the public. (After all, a Lady does not refer to her customers as idiots, right?)


lol... you're right! Not a very lady like response.

I agree, their other communications have been very professional.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 29, 2015)

Well, they need to read their own darn book. That was extremely rude. 

They get double dinged in my book, because as Southern women, they should certainly have been able to come up with a reply that got the snark across without being rude, bless their hearts. 

Not that snark was called for there _at all_, but we are taught practically from the cradle how to handle that sort of thing. 

Edited my potty mouth!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

I saw that answer in the FAQ and thought - Ouch! A little harsh.  Its fine to not allow reviews for items purchased elsewhere.  No need to justify.

The multiple coupon code answer was a bit sarcastic as well.

I think their responses to these questions and age-gate show frustration with what people have asked or complained about.  They just have to stay the course, be confident with their decisions and answer professionally.   

With age-gate, The funny thing is, a fruit spoon doesn't say 25 year old to me.  They put it out there and so, its now going to come to mind.  But, I digress.  Carry on LLB.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh you are so right about that spoon...... it _could_ lean MeMaw.

Or possibly New Bride setting up housekeeping, but it was my favorite item, and I am well in to MeMaw territory.


----------



## sj52000 (Jan 29, 2015)

Out of curiosity - what is age gate? I just subscribed to this box, and I didn't know there was an age issue related to it? Thanks!


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow, sharpen your knives ladies.  I did see this about a month ago and I sent them a note and asked why it was on there (prior to this, they had a much "nicer" version).  I sent a note as opposed to bad mouthing them on blogs prior to hearing all sides.  They sent me a whole list of examples of people who have been consistently abusing their 3x point promotion.  They said that is why they ended the promotion this month, because giving people $3.00 per review just brought in people who knowingly abused the system.  I don't know if I still have the email from them, but you wouldn't believe what some "ladies" were doing to them.  Not to mention when they told them that they couldn't get the points, these "ladies" threatened to go on all the blogs and let everyone know how unfair LLB is for not giving them the points.  I get the feeling that they are just tired of being taken advantage of by bullies who think they should get their way or they will go out and blog about how bad LLB is.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Jan 29, 2015)

BTW, I have an annual sub, and I skipped this month, because I don't watch Downton Abby, and I regret that I did.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 29, 2015)

I can readily believe that people abuse the system! But a person who _asked_  first would not likely be a person who was abusing it.

Well, I suppose they _might _ask before so they didn't waste their time cheating. 

I don't blame them at all for cancelling it, I just think they should have left their answer at No, or followed the example above.

I darn near wrote a warning review on a candelabra they have which I bought elsewhere; glad now that I didn't!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

@@sj52000 If you go back a bit on this thread you will get the details on age-gate.  LLB felt they needed to explain who this box was intended for (an age range).  Some people got offended but, everyone here on MUT were just curious about the comment and the need for it.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm going to try to find that email and post it (I'm at work, so I don't have access to them right now), these were not honest mistakes, like your candelabra example.  these were people who knew they were abusing the program.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh I'm sure they meant the azzhats who abuse! I just meant that it reads as harsh if you're not the kind of person who who is aware that people do such things.

Like if my mama came across that, she'd have been taken aback by it, not realizing the backstory.

I LOVE the ladies at LLB. I need to shut up!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't think I would post the email.   It probably wasn't professional to detail a message like that to a customer.   I won't speak for everyone, but I want LLB to do well so, its probably best to keep that blip off the internet as well.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Jan 29, 2015)

PSMH is my favorite box, but there are so many people who keep beating them up.  I get it, you hate PSMH.  I personally loved their January box, but I was shocked at how so many people make you feel like you're an idiot because you liked the PSMH box.  

There is a whole element of (as you said azzhats) who ruin it for everyone.  I personally loved the LLB point program, I bought things in their store for free (other than shipping) and now it is ended because of the bad apples.  That isn't LLBs fault, so I hate to see them get criticized unfairly like people do with PSMH.  I know there are always going to be bad apples, I just hate when it turns into a bad orchard.  Now I need to shut up.


----------



## phanne (Jan 29, 2015)

Yikes. I didn't mean any harm, nor am I saying they are awful people, or anything negative about any of the sisters personally, but to the majority of people in the world who are good, honest people, that statement just came across as condescending. If it's in the FAQ section, clearly it is a question they get often enough to warrant the entry.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I don't think I would post the email.   It probably wasn't professional to detail a message like that to a customer.   I won't speak for everyone, but I want LLB to do well so, its probably best to keep that blip off the internet as well.  Just my two cents.



I thought that was an email as well, but it's not.  It's a quote from their website.

I want them to do well too. They're still learning I think. Still a great sub!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> I'm enjoying the rest of it. It was my first time trying honeycomb. I don't know much about honey, but I think this is the best honey I've ever tried. They just list it as a bonus item on the card, but it's $7 on the website.
> 
> I did use the teaset even without the saucer, and it's so cute. I love the sudsy bubble cream, as I'd never tried anything like that before. The book is amusing. The perfume isn't for me and I wish I'd gotten silver hairpins instead of gold ones, but overall it's a great box. I really don't see how they manage to send so many nice things with priority shipping for such a low price.
> 
> The spoon was my favourite thing, and I found this video about it on the Beekman 1802 site:



You can email them and let them know that you prefer silver over gold. They said they would honor such requests.


----------



## sj52000 (Jan 29, 2015)

@@Kookymama - Thanks for the guidance. I read back, and it's not controversial at all. I'm a little outside the age range, but I wouldn't have guessed that was the range. The Jan box reads middle age lady to me (I mean that as a good thing, since I'm a middle age lady.)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> thought that was an email as well, but it's not. It's a quote from their website.


I was referring to an email @@Martha.Jimenez received directly from LLB.  It was summarized up thread.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2015)

@@Kookymama - Got it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

phanne said:


> Yikes. I didn't mean any harm, nor am I saying they are awful people, or anything negative about any of the sisters personally, but to the majority of people in the world who are good, honest people, that statement just came across as condescending. If it's in the FAQ section, clearly it is a question they get often enough to warrant the entry.


I agree with you and no harm done here at all.  I think we are all on the same page on the communications being a bit tough.  I think I confused things because I didn't quote what I was referencing.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 29, 2015)

Martha.Jimenez said:


> PSMH is my favorite box, but there are so many people who keep beating them up.  I get it, you hate PSMH.  I personally loved their January box, but I was shocked at how so many people make you feel like you're an idiot because you liked the PSMH box.
> 
> There is a whole element of (as you said azzhats) who ruin it for everyone.  I personally loved the LLB point program, I bought things in their store for free (other than shipping) and now it is ended because of the bad apples.  That isn't LLBs fault, so I hate to see them get criticized unfairly like people do with PSMH.  I know there are always going to be bad apples, I just hate when it turns into a bad orchard.  Now I need to shut up.


To be fair, PSMH burned a number of people, and has continued to burn a number of people, myself included. Sometimes people are just venting or finding out if they are alone in the issue.  You can love them, many people do, but many still don't trust them.


----------



## chachithegreat (Jan 29, 2015)

I feel like this box was made exclusively for me because it is full of things that I love! I do hate the book, though... if I said exactly why I hated it, I would probably offend people, so I will just say that it is a miss for me. 

Very sad that my saucer also came broken. I emailed them and will wait to see if I need to return the item before I use it, but I'm excited to make some tea in it!! I only have a Kati for my loose tea, I'm going to have to get a tea ball to use with this. I got the green fig and vanilla woods perfume and am so in love with it! I am definitely interested in trying the other scents. Love the bubble cream - after this and the Cuppa Cuppa mask from Birchbox, I want to try all of Royal Apothic's products.


----------



## jennielyndy (Jan 29, 2015)

JolieFleurs said:


> Well, they need to read their own darn book. That was extremely rude.
> 
> They get double dinged in my book, because as Southern women, they should certainly have been able to come up with a reply that got the snark across without being rude, bless their hearts.
> 
> ...


Eh. I'll take straightforward snark over Southern passive aggression ANY day.


----------



## sj52000 (Jan 30, 2015)

chachithegreat said:


> Very sad that my saucer also came broken. I emailed them and will wait to see if I need to return the item before I use it, but I'm excited to make some tea in it!! I only have a Kati for my loose tea, I'm going to have to get a tea ball to use with this.


You could also steep it in the teapot loose and then pour it through an over the cup tea strainer when you pour it into the cup. 

Like this one:

http://ancientpoint.com/inf/44681-antique__vintage_silver_plated_tea_strainer_.html

Or this one:

http://ancientpoint.com/inf/5178-vintageantique_art_deco_silver_plated_tea_strainer.html

Or you could just pour it through your Kati strainer as well.

Btw, those first two are from antique sites because I just did a quick Google search, but you can find them in tea shops or other stores that sell tea. I'm a tea addict, so I'm kinda obsessed with this stuff!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 30, 2015)

@@chachithegreat  I am surprised that more people aren't bothered by the book than like it, actually.

I loved it, but I'm guessing you aren't the only one who rolled their eyes.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 30, 2015)

@@jennielyndy I don't think you have to passive aggressive about it at all. You can be flippant and snarky without  being rude. The British are also very good at it, but maybe it's just that the accent sounds polite.


----------



## roohound (Jan 30, 2015)

Does anyone know if you start your subscription now if it will start with the Feb box? I e-mailed LLB but haven't heard back. I really like the theme for February.


----------



## aweheck (Jan 30, 2015)

roohound said:


> Does anyone know if you start your subscription now if it will start with the Feb box? I e-mailed LLB but haven't heard back. I really like the theme for February.


 Yes it starts with the February box. I bought one a few days ago, then started thinking about what a Fab price there was for a year's SUB and went back and splurged on a year's sub for myself for Valentines Day (the Hubby will be relieved that he doesn't have to rack his brain on finding me something special, already been found and I'll enjoy it for the whole year!


----------



## roohound (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I signed up for the monthly deal right now. I'd like to see them have a few more boxes under their belt before I commit to an entire year. Plus, I we are working on adopting a teen from foster care so we are trying to save as much money for that as we can (gotta spoil my daughter you know!). But I was able to justify just one month for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

After signing up, I see they say to e-mail them with some profile info - like not being able to wear earrings or not liking a certain flavor. I can't think of anything of the top of my head that I shoukd tell them except that I really prefer silver to gold. Has anyone had any luck with them honoring a request like that?


----------



## All the Lippies (Jan 30, 2015)

I told them my ears aren't pierced and they said they would sub earrings out for something else. They're very receptive!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 31, 2015)

@@roohound - I requested no earrings.

I thought they did a great job with the theme. I've been enjoying my items and am looking forward to my next box.

I had no idea that people were abusing their point policy. I don't blame them for changing their system. They don't have to offer us points. I think they are doing a great job especially for a young sub company.


----------



## aniadania (Feb 1, 2015)

Point system was great and one of the things which made me to sign up for a year. Sad it is reduced so much :-( Don't understand those people who try to cheat!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh wow. Yeah the point system was one of the things that made me sign up for a year so I was seriously bummed to see that they had changed it. I had no idea you could get points for reviewing things you hadn't actually gotten from LLB. That's annoying that some bad apples ruined it for everyone. It's too bad they couldn't get a system that would only give people reward points if it was a verified purchase. But oh well. I get them changing it if some were abusing.

Changing gears, I'm at a loss for what we might get in the February box! That theme could be anything! I was a little worried it could skew young (I am outside their age range too), but not worried enough to skip a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Whatever it is I am sure it'll be interesting and demonstrate thoughtful curation which is what I love about this box!


----------



## roohound (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm also out of the age range but theme put a big smile on my face. I decided to give it a go for a month and see what happens.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm so excited for the February box.  I'd never heard of this sub before the January box, but I subbed pretty much immediately when a friend sent the pic on Instagram. I hope the February box is as good as the previous boxes.  The theme is really vague, but I love the song mentioned so hopefully the box will be wonderful.


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 7, 2015)

So ladies any guess or wishes for this box?

I love the home ideas they have chosen for other boxes so I hope we get a few of those, I also love the druzy earrings they have in their shop so I d be ecstatic for some of those not sure what else this is a kinda a tricky theme to crack.  But I have faith they'll hit it out of the park they usually do.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm really having a hard time thinking about what the items will be based on the theme. Excited to see what they come up with though!


----------



## aniadania (Feb 9, 2015)

I have no idea at all... But I know I will love everything they will choose for us. I love this theme &lt;3


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 9, 2015)

I am excited since this will be my first box for them, and my last subscription box for a while. I am buying a house and going back to school...budget will be tight!


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 10, 2015)

My guesses are some type of serving board (cutting board, cheese board, etc.), a dream journal, a throw, a mirror/compact, a candle that turns into massage/hand cream, and Lake Champlain chocolates.


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 11, 2015)

i just tried to sign up for this but it is out of stock.  wish there was an option to sign up for march but it wont let me


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 11, 2015)

@@gingerjenny - Email them that you want to be on the waiting list. They charge before shipping so there could be a chance that someone cancels which would go to people on the waitlist. Also, from my understanding so double-check with them, that should put you first in line for March sub openings.


----------



## chachithegreat (Feb 16, 2015)

I really like this box, but I'm not super impressed with the tone of their customer service. My shipment came with a broken saucer and when I emailed them about it, they were very short, said that they would ship me a replacement, but that they wanted a photo. I sent the photo and they responded "Got it, thanks" without any further communication. That was almost two weeks ago and I don't even have a tracking number. I feel like I'm corresponding with someone on ebay selling their old DVDs. Their emails didn't have any signature or at all or specify who I'm corresponding with. Everything is just very unprofessional, which makes me nervous that they have my credit card info.


----------



## raisin (Feb 16, 2015)

They can probably only see the last 4 digits of your CC number, so I wouldn't be too worried about that. Since they've been in business, I haven't read or heard about anyone getting ripped off by them. Their customer service seems to rate depending on the day. From what I've seen, most people have had pleasant experiences while some others have not.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Feb 17, 2015)

@@chachithegreat - There is a post on MSA that talks about how they sent a whole new tea set, and not just a replacement saucer.  You might want to send them an email.  My experience is that they always respond, and usually pretty quickly.  I don't need them to send me a novel, I just want a response and they are pretty quick at responding.  No issues here.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 17, 2015)

I didn't see the post on MSA, but the same thing happened to me. Today I got my replacement, and it's a whole new set. I'm very happy with their customer service!


----------



## greenmtx (Feb 17, 2015)

I received a whole new set this week too.  Definitely pleased with the customer service.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

Aww, it's too bad so many broke!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm getting excited, boxes should start shipping Friday since it will be February 20th! Yippy!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 18, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I'm getting excited, boxes should start shipping Friday since it will be February 20th! Yippy!


Eeee I m excited too!  I m so curious about this theme, they usually nail the themes but this one has me stumped. Cant wait to see what they do with it!  

Its sad some of the teapots broke but I gotta say its not for lack of packing peanuts!  My box was packed really well; sending breakables in the mail is tricky but at least they tried to pack it really well and are sending out replacements. Fingers crossed everyones boxes  arrive quickly and safely this month.


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 18, 2015)

I hope everyone receives their replacements items without issue. I'm excited that the boxes are shipping soon. I'm going to throw in a couple more guesses. A frame and a zen-like mini waterfall fountain. I'm always surprised by my items so I am trying to think big.


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 18, 2015)

I am excited to see this sub, I figured I can probably keep one, maybe two subs (pop sugar with coupons) and I am thinking maybe this or wantable


----------



## Miccarty2 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm really interested to see how they interpret this theme too! I'm thinking some romantic earrings, like dream catcher style or something. And it is late in the month, but maybe chocolate - some kind or brand that is really different or interesting?

And we did just get body wash, but maybe bath salts or a relaxing sort of body product. I'm trying to think of things that would fit the "lovers" part of the theme! maybe a silky throw to curl up with your loved one (partner, cat or dog!) on the couch? That might just be wishful thinking on my part. Or a ring tree/dish or small jewelry box to store jewelry from your loved one?


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> I'm really interested to see how they interpret this theme too! I'm thinking some romantic earrings, like dream catcher style or something. And it is late in the month, but maybe chocolate - some kind or brand that is really different or interesting?
> 
> And we did just get body wash, but maybe bath salts or a relaxing sort of body product. I'm trying to think of things that would fit the "lovers" part of the theme! maybe a silky throw to curl up with your loved one (partner, cat or dog!) on the couch? That might just be wishful thinking on my part. Or a ring tree/dish or small jewelry box to store jewelry from your loved one?


Love your ideas.  There is a pair of pretty druzy opal earrings for sale in their shop i d be so excited to get those.  They sent bath salts in the Nov. box i think it was so not sure if they ll do a bath item again but I wouldn't mind another.


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 18, 2015)

gah, I loved the tea set, that is something I could/want to use. Bubbe bath and random things not so much. I am hopping this is useful things I like. I won't be able to stick with it if it is just randoms I want that take up space.


----------



## Weebs (Feb 19, 2015)

I just bought a brand new car so I had to cut all the sub boxes out of my life so I can afford the payments.  I've kept this box and PopSugar.... but I may have to cut one of those too.  This February box will be the deciding factor for me.  I've loved all the boxes so far (except December only because I'm not a gold wearing gal) so I'm excited to see what it brings.  I hope it's useful stuff too!


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 19, 2015)

Haha, I am with you, I cut them all out, I will add them back in slowly once I get my mortgage payment figured out.


----------



## lns02 (Feb 19, 2015)

Kind of off topic question:  Can we use our points for the annual sub?  Just wondering if I should "cash" them in at some point or save them to go towards an annual sub later.  Thanks!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 20, 2015)

I thought for sure I would have gotten a shipping notice by now. Last month mine shipped on the 23rd, and it was suppose to be the 26th, and my notice came at 8:30 am. Today is the 20th (first day of shipping), and it's the afternoon, and nothing, Fiddlesticks!


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 20, 2015)

Probably next week we should probably all get shipping notices and probably receive them. I don't think they would do it on a Friday.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 20, 2015)

mcculsta said:


> Probably next week we should probably all get shipping notices and probably receive them. I don't think they would do it on a Friday.


It probably will be next week, but mine came on a Friday last month. I'm just overly anxious, lol.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 20, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> It probably will be next week, but mine came on a Friday last month. I'm just overly anxious, lol.


You're not the only one. Especially after the Frenchbox disaster this month.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 23, 2015)

Anyone get a shipping notification?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 23, 2015)

aweheck said:


> Anyone get a shipping notification?


Nope! This is making me very sad (along with the cold). I was really looking forward to that email making my day, lol.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Feb 23, 2015)

They just posted to Twitter and Facebook and said shipping has been delayed due to weather in the NE. Said shipping would be later this week.

Hopefully they send an email out too! I only went searching when I got a little concerned!


----------



## aweheck (Feb 23, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> They just posted to Twitter and Facebook and said shipping has been delayed due to weather in the NE. Said shipping would be later this week.
> 
> Hopefully they send an email out too! I only went searching when I got a little concerned!


Would be nice if they gave us another hint on the box while we wait!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Bummer but from someone frozen and buried in snow in the North East I totally understand the delay.  I m excited to see what goodies await us.  I also saw that they posted this update on Facebook:

UPDATE: Hi everyone, just a note to explain a few things _smile emoticon_ You will see your February subscription box charge come through today (2/23). We purposefully held the renewal billing for all current LLB subscribers this month. Because of the weather delay, we didn’t want to charge current renewal customers until today so that we're not holding your money any longer than necessary. Additionally, we will not charge for the March box until March 15th. Thank you! XO LLB Tea


----------



## nicolispicoli (Feb 24, 2015)

I just received a shipping notification a few minutes ago! Wooo! This will be my first box. I'm hoping to love it as I need to cut some boxes out and LLB is one of my higher priced boxes.


----------



## roohound (Feb 24, 2015)

I got a "your order is complete" e-mail today but no shipping info was included. This will also be my first go round with LLB. Looking forward to seeing what this month will bring.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 24, 2015)

No shipping notice for me yet. I have an annual sub, so no payment needed.


----------



## Kristen Kirk (Feb 24, 2015)

I got a shipping notice this afternoon. It'll be my first and I can't wait.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 24, 2015)

I got a payment confirmation email (stating that I'd been charged last month). Then about 45 minutes later I recieved a shipment email with a tracking number! I have this in a single box that I ordered first with a savings code. Then I decided to go for it and purchase years subscription separately and I recieved the confirmation of a 12 box subscription, but no shipment email.. My Daughter also has a single box sub, that was sent both emails.


----------



## Kaistone (Feb 25, 2015)

Got my shipping email with tracking also! A billing confirmation was sent in the afternoon. I then noticed that the shipment notification email had been sent in the morning. Yay! This will be my first box of my annual subscription (and first LLB ever). So I'm very excited and I'm going to try my best to avoid any spoilers...


----------



## raisin (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow, I haven't received any of that. I did pay in January and canceled my sub a week or so ago, but I should still receive a box. I wonder if I'll get notification today


----------



## Miccarty2 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have an annual sub but have received no notifications of any kind. That's a bummer. I'm hoping they are sendings them all out at the same time. I was hoping to hold out and not see spoilers from other boxes (or MSA) this month, but staying off the internet for 12-24 hours is one thing... Longer is going to be really tough!


----------



## Weebs (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been charged (I see it in my bank account) but no shipping or charge email.  Hmmm....


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 25, 2015)

raisin said:


> Wow, I haven't received any of that. I did pay in January and canceled my sub a week or so ago, but I should still receive a box. I wonder if I'll get notification today


I am in the same boat as you. I was charge in Jan, but I canceled about a week or two ago. We should still get this months box though....maybe today we will get a notice.


----------



## aniadania (Feb 25, 2015)

No shipping here as well. I have annual one...


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 25, 2015)

aniadania said:


> No shipping here as well. I have annual one...


Ditto, no shipping notice, and I have an annual too. I was really hoping for it to go out today at the latest, to have a chance of it being here by Saturday.


----------



## lns02 (Feb 25, 2015)

I also have an annual and no shipping notice.  At least we're all in the same boat.  I'm disappointed cause I always manage to see spoilers when I really want to be surprised.  I have no self control.


----------



## aniadania (Feb 25, 2015)

lns02 said:


> I also have an annual and no shipping notice. At least we're all in the same boat. I'm disappointed cause I always manage to see spoilers when I really want to be surprised. I have no self control.


I have no self control with everything else (eating, exercising) but I always manage to hold on with LLB and Frenchbox. I love to be completely supriced when I open those two subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hoping those of us with an annual sub get shipping notice today. Assuming we do, we should all have our boxes before the weekend.


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 25, 2015)

Got shipping notice last night but it still doesn't track. But I know it's coming yay!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm pretty bummed I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet, or that it seems nobody with a prepaid annual has. We gave them all the money up front, and signed up for the long haul. And it seems that month to month are getting the shipping notices. I'm just being impatient, I'm sure spoilers will be out soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a month to month sub and haven't gotten any emails either. Hopefully soon!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 25, 2015)

It looks like their replies to people on the LLB Facebook page says February boxes shipped today, and those posts were from yesterday (Tuesday). Hmmmm.....


----------



## aweheck (Feb 25, 2015)

My single box sub as well as my daughters sub were bought on the evening they released it.....through all the up and down of their over taxed website.... I still don't have notification of my years sub box mailing, it was purchased a few days later. The shipping notifications that we did get were 2 Day priority, but only information and a shipping number had been issued, the box was not in USPS's hands yet.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 25, 2015)

Still no shipping notice.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lns02 (Feb 25, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Still no shipping notice.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same


----------



## raisin (Feb 25, 2015)

Me either. I think sometimes it just happens with these boxes, don't know. I emailed them and haven't heard anything back yet but they must be busy getting boxes out.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 25, 2015)

lns02 said:


> Same


no shipping either, and no reply to the email I sent.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 25, 2015)

I got three shipping notices yesterday (all for the same box).  but it's still just "shipment information" and the box hasn't actually been shipped.

(this will be my first box and i was charged when i signed up)


----------



## raisin (Feb 25, 2015)

So Little lace box doesn't charge you at the time of signing up? I just checked my account and don't see the charge. So basically I canceled my subscription too early and won't be getting this box lol...


----------



## roohound (Feb 25, 2015)

Still no shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If I'm reading things correctly it looks like some people could start receiving their box tomorrow. Not sure I have the self control to stay away from spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm hoping our boxes have been shipped, we just haven't received the notice yet. I sometimes get my Glossybox before I get a shipping notice.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 25, 2015)

raisin said:


> So Little lace box doesn't charge you at the time of signing up? I just checked my account and don't see the charge. So basically I canceled my subscription too early and won't be getting this box lol...


Bummer!


----------



## jennielyndy (Feb 25, 2015)

I've gotten my shipping notice, but the tracking shows that it is still in pre-shipment. Just so you other ladies know, my shipping notice email came from [email protected] rather than the [email protected] address. You might want to check your spam to make sure it didn't end up in there for that reason.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 25, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> I'm hoping our boxes have been shipped, we just haven't received the notice yet. I sometimes get my Glossybox before I get a shipping notice.


I was hoping that too, but they ship via USPS, and I have an account, and nothing has been scanned in or anything.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 25, 2015)

jennielyndy said:


> I've gotten my shipping notice, but the tracking shows that it is still in pre-shipment. Just so you other ladies know, my shipping notice email came from [email protected] rather than the [email protected] address. You might want to check your spam to make sure it didn't end up in there for that reason.


I checked, still nothing.


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 25, 2015)

I received a tracking email yesterday and when I checked just now, it has left Orlando and is scheduled to be here Friday via priority mail-2 day.  I'm excited to see whats coming this month!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 25, 2015)

I just feel since they extended the shipping period due to not having the product, they should have had the labels made to slap on the boxes, and they all should have went out the same day. I understand why they needed extra time, and shipped late, but they should have made up for it by shipping them all at once.


----------



## lns02 (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't even have the box listed on my account as an upcoming order even though I have an annual sub.  I'll wait another day before I email them.


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 25, 2015)

I got charged when I signed up, last month, but still haven't received a shipping notice. I canceled, but never got refunded, I should be getting a box. Looks like I will be emailing.


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 25, 2015)

I sent them an email and already got a response. Essentially, usually if you cancel before shipping, they either don't charge you, or refund you. I was never refunded, so they are going to ship it to me this week!!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 25, 2015)

Just checked my usps account, and my box should be here Friday. I still haven't gotten a shipping notice from LLB though, but this works.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 25, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Just checked my usps account, and my box should be here Friday. I still haven't gotten a shipping notice from LLB though, but this works.


Same thing here! No notice for me, they charged me earlier in the week and USPS sent me a text earlier today that my box was on the way and will be here on Friday. Yay!! I can't wait to see what they included!!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Feb 25, 2015)

My shipping notice came out yesterday, and was emailed to me from Morgan. Mine is scheduled to be here Friday as well.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Feb 25, 2015)

I am really excited to see what they surprise us with this month. They are doing so well at finding unique and original items that we never thought would show up in a sub box. All of the boxes I've received have been total hits.


----------



## raisin (Feb 26, 2015)

mcculsta said:


> I sent them an email and already got a response. Essentially, usually if you cancel before shipping, they either don't charge you, or refund you. I was never refunded, so they are going to ship it to me this week!!!


wow, they never replied to my email. I had to figure it out on my own.


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 26, 2015)

raisin said:


> wow, they never replied to my email. I had to figure it out on my own.


Hmm, they got back to me really quick, I am surprised. I was actually really impressed. I did double check to see if I was refunded first though, and told them so. I asked them to eiter send me a box, or refund me. Guess I am not as impressed now.


----------



## roohound (Feb 26, 2015)

I checked MyUSPS and it looks like my box is getting delivered on Friday - yay!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, it seems like tomorrow is a popular LLB arrival day, so we'll have lots to talk about. But, is anyone expecting their box today?


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 26, 2015)

Still no shipping notice. I emailed them to see what's going on. I'm a bit peeved that they never emailed subscribers about the delay. Not everyone uses Facebook and follows topics on MUT.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 26, 2015)

They emailed me the tracking number. It was scanned by UPS in Florida on the 25th and on the 26th. Hopefully it's moving today. UPS is saying it should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> They emailed me the tracking number. It was scanned by UPS in Florida on the 25th and on the 26th. Hopefully it's moving today. UPS is saying it should be delivered tomorrow.


They replied to my email too today, and sent the tracking number. I think it's odd not everyone got their tracking emails this month. Oh well, tomorrow should be a good mail day for most.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Feb 26, 2015)

I think in their FAQ,/Questions area on Little Lace Box it says that if you've been charged for a box and then cancel, they refund your money if it has not already shipped.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 26, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I was hoping that too, but they ship via USPS, and I have an account, and nothing has been scanned in or anything.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

Surprise Ladies, There is a pic of the Feb box on Instagram. Search #littlelacebox.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 26, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Surprise Ladies, There is a pic of the Feb box on Instagram. Search #littlelacebox.


Auugghh... I don't have instagram......


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I am aware of how to make an account for UPS so that I receive notifications of upcoming shipments but was unaware of the possibility for USPS. Would you explain further please? I would love to have that information readily available to me.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Sure, no problem. @@cpl100 Go to usps.com, in the upper right hand corner click on my USPS.com, and then click on register in the upper right hand corner. You should be able to make an account from there. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll look for the pic on instagram and post it here


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Auugghh... I don't have instagram......


I'm [email protected]@MissKris17, I don't know how to do all that secret spoiler reposting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 26, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I'm [email protected]@MissKris17, I don't know how to do all that secret spoiler reposting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No worries!!


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 26, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I am aware of how to make an account for UPS so that I receive notifications of upcoming shipments but was unaware of the possibility for USPS.  Would you explain further please?  I would love to have that information readily available to me.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I found it on the site. I registered for an account but nothing populated in my account and several items are en route.  Is this normal?  I had to enter all my packages in for tracking.  I thought the purpose would be so that I would be notified if anything is headed my way.  Thanks.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 26, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Surprise Ladies, There is a pic of the Feb box on Instagram. Search #littlelacebox.


Oh, and I thought I was only going to have to hold off looking at reviews tomorrow until the mail man comes.  I really want to be surprised this month!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I found it on the site. I registered for an account but nothing populated in my account and several items are en route. Is this normal? I had to enter all my packages in for tracking. I thought the purpose would be so that I would be notified if anything is headed my way. Thanks.


Hmmm, once in a blue moon I have to enter a number, and then it adds it to my account so I can follow it. But, most of the time the boxes show up on their own, LLB included.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 26, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Hmmm, once in a blue moon I have to enter a number, and then it adds it to my account so I can follow it. But, most of the time the boxes show up on their own, LLB included.


Maybe it will work that way ongoing.  Perhaps it is because the packages are already en route and I just made the account.  Hopefully!  Thanks!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

From what I can see in the picture, it looks like 5 items this month.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 26, 2015)

Found it - but I can't figure out how to do a spoiler.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Found it - but I can't figure out how to do a spoiler.


Lol, that's the boat I'm in. I'm glad you found it though. What do you think?


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 26, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Lol, that's the boat I'm in. I'm glad you found it though. What do you think?


I don't know....  I can tell for sure what two of the items are. I'm not real sure on the other three. The item in the middle looks interesting.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> I don't know.... I can tell for sure what two of the items are. I'm not real sure on the other three. The item in the middle looks interesting.


Yea, I agree. I think I know what all of it is. I'm just not sure of sizes, and a couple of the companies that make the items.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is the instagram pic I found. Is this the right one?



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is how you can do a spoiler. https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132487-how-to-post-a-spoiler/

Hope this helps


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

Reija said:


> Here is the instagram pic I found. Is this the right one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's right, and thank you for posting the spoiler instructions.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 26, 2015)

Spoiler



That looks like the same picture frame that came in PSMH a few months ago. I'm curious about what the Fudge item is. Is it actually food or is it another body item? Hmmm… The tub truffles, I'm assuming are just pretty bath bombs (I rarely take baths and have so many bubble bath and bath bomb things to go through.) Earrings are cute, I can't remember if they asked for gold vs. silver preferences. I have a ton of gold earrings and need more silver. 

Any guesses as to what is in the blue bottle?


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 26, 2015)

Spoiler



I thought the item on the left was a box of notecards. But you're right, could be a frame. I agree about the possible bath bombs. They wouldn't include two chocolate items. I rarely take baths mostly because my husband has claimed the bathroom with the bathtub in it.

They said you could email them about any preferences like gold vs. silver.

No idea about the blue bottle.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 26, 2015)

@@Reija Thank you!!


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 26, 2015)

Here are my guesses:



Spoiler



~Whitley Earrings ($58)
~CeeCee and Bee Tub Truffles ($21.99)
~Dancin' Goat Skin Care Hula Bliss Lotion
~Beekman 1802 Orange Zest Goat Milk Hot Fudge ($12)
~P. Press Papers Notecards


ETA: I know the last one!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 26, 2015)

@@JenniferV Wow, well done.


----------



## sj52000 (Feb 26, 2015)

@@JenniferV Pretty sure you nailed it.



Spoiler



The last item looks like a note card with a little arrow on it.



I was supposed to get this box, but through an error on their end, didn't. I'm glad actually now. Hope those who get it love it, though!


----------



## jkru (Feb 26, 2015)

@@JenniferV WOW, thanks!



Spoiler



I am so in love with this box. Can't wait for the earrings, I have wanted a pair like that for awhile now. The lotion looks lovely too. I could live in a paper store so the notecards well, &lt;3.


----------



## jennielyndy (Feb 26, 2015)

This will be my first box and I'm happy! I'm not blown away like I was looking at last month's spoilers, but I'll use everything that's been identified and I was looking for some items similar to these anyway. I just think that they really nailed their theme last month and it was going to be a tough one to top. 



Spoiler



I am kicking myself for not filling out my jewelry preferences! I usually prefer silver, however I would really be happy with gold too because I don't have any gold hoops. I'm very curious what that fifth item is. I really hope it's not a frame. That would be the only disappointment for me.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 26, 2015)

@jennielyndy  There could be variations. There have been in the past. We've only seen one picture so far.


----------



## jennielyndy (Feb 26, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> @jennielyndy  There could be variations. There have been in the past. We've only seen one picture so far.


Yep. I'm not too worried. 



Spoiler



I looked up some of the flavor combinations for that fudge. Either the orange or original sounds good to me. I wouldn't really care for the Mexican (with cayenne pepper that I cannot have due to GI issues) or the coffee, but I know people who will like those as gifts if that's what I do get.


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for posting the spoilers, looks like a great box for me!  Now...if I can figure out why I need to leave work in the middle of the day tomorrow to go home and get my mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 26, 2015)

Spoiler



looks like a notepad!  Jennifer is good http://www.ppresspapers.com/note-pad/sq-notepad-arrow


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

I just was in MSA, and someone posted a description of their box, and there were variations.


----------



## jennielyndy (Feb 26, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I just was in MSA, and someone posted a description of their box, and there were variations.





Spoiler



Yeah, looks like some people got studs or bath salts. That's much less exciting to me. Oh well, we'll see what I get soon!


----------



## raisin (Feb 26, 2015)

jennielyndy said:


> This will be my first box and I'm happy! I'm not blown away like I was looking at last month's spoilers, but I'll use everything that's been identified and I was looking for some items similar to these anyway. I just think that they really nailed their theme last month and it was going to be a tough one to top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



no need to do that, got this from MSA. Someone emailed them about jewelry preferences and this is what LLB said when they responded

Our customer profile preferences is a guide as to what types of products our customers would like to see in future boxes. Unfortunately we cannot curate our boxes to specific customer requests. However, our boxes are curated with new designer and artisan products that near $100 in value. We hope that you enjoy your box and should you have any further concerns or questions please feel free to contact us again.”


----------



## raisin (Feb 26, 2015)

another response to preferences



Spoiler



“Understood, and we’ve since taken that fun little example off our sign up response page. In the beginning it was easy to perhaps “swap things out” or make changes per box but we’ve grown quickly and cannot possibly do this. We actually did attempt to do that with this box but our designers must have a specific amount of time to create the product so we had a cutoff.

We appreciate your comments and will take them under advisement.”


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 26, 2015)

Oof.  Am I the only one that feels some customer service etiquette classes should be in order for whoever is responding to emails?

I understand that everyone has their own personality and way of speaking but some of these responses I've seen over the past few months have been... well, snide.  I don't like the feeling I continue to get that there is no respect for a customer who has an issue or complaint.   Yes, some people ask for the moon and the stars but that's no reason to be rude.  There are nicer ways to say things.

I like this box and I'm curious to see what my variations are.  I'm hoping for the



Spoiler



same earrings from the spoiler photo


----------



## kkat (Feb 26, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Oof.  Am I the only one that feels some customer service etiquette classes should be in order for whoever is responding to emails?


I have noticed that, and cringed a few times as well.  I really think that it is not meant to be snarky...but it is so hard to tell over email. I wonder if the person simply thinks they are being succinct and professional? The worst part is the fact that the most vocal will always be those who cannot be satisfied - they better get used to dealing with negativity!   I love this box though - I hope they grow in a positive way.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

There is going to be some major box envy going around. Ramblings posted two variations, and there is a $33 value difference between the two of them. Although, I guess if you don't wear earrings you would be happy for a bracelet. I just think the value should be closer, that just seems like a big difference.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd be thrilled with that variation! 



Spoiler



Although the cards in that one look very... minimalist. I'm hoping you just can't see the arrow at the bottom, or maybe they're turned around in the box.

Looks like this is the bath item:

http://shop.beekman1802.com/products/bling-bath?variant=386108280


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> I'd be thrilled with that variation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 26, 2015)

The Lovers, The Dreamers and Me

Those that love their box

Those that dream about the other box

And Me - I only care about the Resort Box that is coming.....

* Had to edit bc I forgot about the me part of the theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Feb 27, 2015)

Spoiler



Majorly underwhelmed, hoping for a good roll of the die to get the hoops in either of my boxes.... there's a lot of possibilities to personalize hoop earrings. My Daughter will only wear posts, so hope there's a set of posts in one of our three boxes. Other than the paper item, my daughter and I will likely have allergy issues. I guess I can always post them in an auction..... Just hard to see this jumble of misc. appealing to bidders. But Praying that once I have the box in hand..... (tomorrow?) everything will look loads better than the pictures.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Feb 27, 2015)

When I signed up last year, they had sent me an email requesting any information that needed to be in my account, so I gave them some specific ingredients I'm allergic to and unable to use. I'm wondering if the variations are due to these types of concerns? I will find out when I get my box tomorrow.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 27, 2015)

BrierReviewer said:


> When I signed up last year, they had sent me an email requesting any information that needed to be in my account, so I gave them some specific ingredients I'm allergic to and unable to use. I'm wondering if the variations are due to these types of concerns? I will find out when I get my box tomorrow.


 There was a previous post..... they can't do those types of concern's on a box by box basis..... they have too many now. I sent them an email with No this an No that ..... previous post said it doesn't matter except for when they are out buying products and curating boxes....they will try and keep that in mind...... so I guess this will basically apply in the situation of the majority rules on the choices.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 27, 2015)

Spoiler



So actually I like the second variation, with the bracelet, it makes sense of the reference to the "dreamer's".


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not having much hope that my box will be here today, the shipping hasn't updated, and it's still showing the last movement was leaving Orlando.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 27, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I'm not having much hope that my box will be here today, the shipping hasn't updated, and it's still showing the last movement was leaving Orlando.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's possible it just hasn't been scanned. Mine's at my local post office, so it should be delivered today.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> It's possible it just hasn't been scanned. Mine's at my local post office, so it should be delivered today.


That's great, I can't wait to hear the variations you get. I however, am not holding my breath for delivery today. It might just be waiting for a scan, but it's normally posted by this time.


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 27, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> That's great, I can't wait to hear the variations you get. I however, am not holding my breath for delivery today. It might just be waiting for a scan, but it's normally posted by this time.


Mine isn't coming today either....it was expected to be delivered today and left the hub about an hour from me late last night but wasn't in my mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Something to look forward to tomorrow though!


----------



## aniadania (Feb 27, 2015)

I just got my box and while it is not as great as boxes before it is still a nice box. They wrote in the letter it's not what they originally curated, because of storms, delays and dockworkers strike.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I just got my box and while it is not as great as boxes before it is still a nice box. They wrote in the letter it's not what they originally curated, because of storms, delays and dockworkers strike.


Thanks for sharing that info, that's interesting. Kind of makes me even more anxious for March, lol, getting ahead of myself here. Would you mind sharing what was in your box?


----------



## aweheck (Feb 27, 2015)

Received notification mine should be here anytime. I'll post what I get.


----------



## aniadania (Feb 27, 2015)

Spoiler



I have got silver loops earrings by Whitley Designs. I prefer gold, so I will probably swap them for gold ones. They are very delicate. RV $55.

Beekman 1802 Iridescent Shimmer Bling Bath. Very interesting item! Nice, rustic can, big and heavy, 20oz.

Orange Goat Milk Funge by Beekman 1802. Very tasty, can't taste goat milk at all!

Pink arrow stationery. I will swap. I just don't use stationery much.

2oz Dancin' Goat Skin Care lotion. I am going to use it today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I just want to add I didn't get any shipping notification this month. My box just show up today


----------



## aniadania (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is the letter


----------



## aniadania (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is the letter


----------



## kkat (Feb 27, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I just got my box and while it is not as great as boxes before it is still a nice box. They wrote in the letter it's not what they originally curated, because of storms, delays and dockworkers strike.


Ahh, that makes a lot of sense!  I love the look of this box but it feels mildly disjointed compared to the others. Either way, I am looking forward to getting it.  Can't wait for March!


----------



## jennielyndy (Feb 27, 2015)

The letter does make a lot of sense. I was already a fan of the box, and the fact that they managed to turn out one of such quality even when lots of things went wrong is a very, very good sign (hello, French Box). I hope they're not discouraged by some of the really negative things people have said on the blogs I've seen.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your box would be my "dreamer" box.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 27, 2015)

Excited about next month's theme!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, that's disappointing to hear about no new subscribers allowed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I totally understand and I think it's the right thing for them to do since they need time to get their business in order.  Hopefully this will help them get one step ahead so they aren't scrambling each month.

I do appreciate their honesty, as well.  I can think of several subscriptions that would benefit from this type of clarity in their customer service.


----------



## kkat (Feb 27, 2015)

Just got my box! Here is my variation.



Spoiler















Spoiler



I am thrilled that I did not get the orange chocolate, lol.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow all three of the boxes came (I never received shipping notification for the years sub box) I have just opened one of the boxes ......which was damaged/smashed..... They packed everything well and all the items were in perfect shape.



Spoiler



The infinity earring will be perfect for my daughter. ***Warning**** to any others that have an ALLERGY to Lavender like I do (my nose is starting to drip and I've got a headache now) the boxes reek of Lavender. I have to take it all outside now and open the other two out there on the porch. The cards have a faded looking arrow stamp on them.... The tub truffles aren't as pretty looking as I thought they'd be, so I don't have a problem letting them go since we're allergic to them. Here's a photo. Sorry about the sideway view.... The uploader would not co-operate no matter how I fussed with it.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 27, 2015)

Got my box.

What I think is very interesting is that the paperwork included states that there will be



Spoiler



Earrings by Whitley Designs "OR (for those who don't want to receive earrings)" a Kitsch Dream Bracelet.



Which means that they were planning on adhering to their policy about no earrings until something happened.  Then suddenly, they're saying no it never meant that and they're removing the verbiage from their site, etc etc.  Hm.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay, I need to vent about USPS for a moment. I have not had any updates today, and the last one I did have was from 1:03 am yesterday (so essentially no updates all day yesterday either), and I called USPS customer service (just to see if they have any info), and the stupid automated lady won't put me through, my account still says left Orlando, I live in PA, I could have hopped on a plane, and been there in two hours, what the heck. Thanks for listening to my run on sentence.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 27, 2015)

I received my box today and I received the same box as aweheck. I love the infinity earrings.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 27, 2015)

I've checked my mailbox three times lol. Getting ready to go out to lunch with my husband. Hopefully the box will be here when I get home.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 27, 2015)

Mine came today! Exact same variations as the original Instigram spoiled box.



Spoiler



Fudge: delicious, creamy and thick. Yum!

Earrings: gorgeous! I would pay retail for these. Most delicate and elegant hoop type earrings I've ever seen.

Notecards: cute but I'm up to my eyeballs in greeting type cards. Might ebay or swap these.

Tub truffles: look very cute but smells like patchouli. These would make a VERY cute gift but I personally prefer Lush bath in s because those smell amazing!

Dancing Goat lotion: nice formula. Absorbs very quickly. Smells faintly of lavender.

I'm a happy camper. Not a WOW box compared to their previous boxes but these earrings are pretty fab. Without the earrings I'd be a tad disappointed.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 27, 2015)

Update on my three boxes, small variation on the wearable item.



Spoiler



1st box the infinity earrings, 2nd box small slash like Kkat's and then 3rd some little heart outlines. All in silver.... Would have loved the gold Hoops. Very disappointed. My husband says the reason the Boxes reeked of lavender is that the actual packaging filler smells like it, and my letter from the company has bleed marks in the middle of the page..... They must have sprayed the shredded paper packaging? Not happy.... I requested gold jewelry... All three boxes silver, I wrote them no lavender products, we are allergic. Lordy! LOL, I feel like I recieved three lavender bombs in the mail! My nose is feeling raw I have one heck of a headache now. I honestly never thought to request no Goat milk based products, that is a rarity to even come across and they sent two! All the boxes are packaged up and in Ziplock bags (thank goodness I had a box of the XXL supersized ones!) and stored in the spare room. I'm leaning towards them not staying here long(selling/auction). I Have to consult my daughter on whether she really wants the earrings. I had high hopes on getting this box...we ordered over a month ago. I will try one more month... I really feel like they have got to do better for next month!


----------



## jennielyndy (Feb 27, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Mine came today! Exact same variations as the original Instigram spoiled box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope I get this one!!


----------



## aweheck (Feb 27, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Mine came today! Exact same variations as the original Instigram spoiled box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're lucky!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 27, 2015)

My box arrived too!



Spoiler



*Fudge* – Orange like I was hoping for, and it is bliss! 

*Bath truffles* – The lavender one will go to my BFF but I love the others.

*Lotion* – nice, but I might be a little allergic? (or maybe a reaction from the lavender)

*Gold hoops* – Super pretty, but my ears aren't pierced and I don't wear gold. 

*Notecards* – they're very cute and I'll use them. 

I would give last month's box 5 stars out of five, and this one would get 3.5 stars. I can forgive anything with orange chocolate in the box. I'm going to take a bath with the remaining Popsugar bubble bath and a truffle or two. It's like the bath equivalent of chocolates and champagne! There are few problems in life that chocolate and a bubble bath won't help with, at least a little.

I don't think I have a reaction to any but the lavender bath truffle, but the packaging needs to go outside asap. I didn't mention lavender as an allergy because my BFF likes it and I can just send stuff her way.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 27, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> My box arrived too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! Envy!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 27, 2015)

Awww…I just read their accompanying letter. I'll be keeping the notecards and writing love letters to my hubby with them. 

Also, from the letter, they're perfectly aware that this isn't the caliber of box that they were originally planning on sending out, but the forces of nature (snowmagedon) and politics (strikes) forced them to send this one out instead. I like that they seem to be very transparent and honest.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 27, 2015)

I got truffles, original fudge topping, notecards, dancing goat hula bliss lotion and the infinity earrings, but the infinity earrings are broken!  The backing won't stay on one of the posts and falls off so if I try to wear them, I will lose the earring.  I have emailed them and told them I will send them back so they can see for themselves or else I would try to take a video and show what happens.  Hopefully, I won't have any problems securing a replacement.


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmmm this must be an off month for them.   Seems some people got a shipping notice some did not ( I got an email saying my box shipped and should arrive friday however I did not receive the 2 emails I usually do regarding shipping and the order being complete.)  As for the box itself mine did not come with a letter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The earrings are pretty but they remind me of the ones the sent in the october box (the ones that looked like paper clips only difference is these have a clasp but similar styling ) Also were they supposed to come in on a card (I saw a pic on a blog and they were on a little card that had the brand name on it ) mine were just tossed in the bag.  I don't mind the contents of this box but it seems like it was just tossed into the box as quickly as possible.  I usually love their attention to detail and the note so I do find it disappointing.  Hopefully next box will blow us all away.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 27, 2015)

Spoiler



My variations - silver hoops, orange fudge, bath salts.

I'm happy!!!



Tried to put a picture in the spoiler, but I don't know how.....


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After you attach the picture to the post, just highlight the picture file name and click on the spoiler code. It will then put the picture inside the spoiler. Hope this helps. You can also manually input the spoiler codes on both side of the picture file name.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 27, 2015)

Reija said:


> After you attach the picture to the post, just highlight the picture file name and click on the spoiler code. It will then put the picture inside the spoiler. Hope this helps. You can also manually input the spoiler codes on both side of the picture file name.


I thought i might be able to do it manually but wasn't sure.

Thank you so much!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmmm... can't figure out how to attach a picture either. Oh well... it's fine. lol!!


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not feeling the best so no pictures. I think they pulled a great box together despite everything.

My variations:



Spoiler



1. Orange Zest Fudge Sauce - This tastes good! We had it with icecream.Neither my husband or I could taste a strong orange taste which is what I was expecting since it is orange zest.

2. Beekman 1802 Bling Bath Salts - They smell so good that I want to take a bath now.

3. Gold hoop earrings.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Feb 27, 2015)

I rec'd a shipping notice several days ago with no movement.  Today it finally updated and said it was leaving Honolulu???  I thought LLB was based in Florida.  I can't believe my box went to Hawaii without me...  Seriously though, I dying to know what variation I will receive and my box decides to go to the beach...


----------



## aweheck (Feb 27, 2015)

LetsGeaux said:


> I rec'd a shipping notice several days ago with no movement.  Today it finally updated and said it was leaving Honolulu???  I thought LLB was based in Florida.  I can't believe my box went to Hawaii without me...  Seriously though, I dying to know what variation I will receive and my box decides to go to the beach...


 LOL! yep! these boxes get to have the best fun!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 27, 2015)

My box.



Spoiler







Sadly, I'm allergic to lavender so I cant use the bath salts or the lotion.  The earrings are sterling silver.


----------



## jennielyndy (Feb 27, 2015)

kkat said:


> Just got my box! Here is my variation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same box! I'm slightly disappointed that I got those earrings. If anyone would like to swap for any of the others, let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Otherwise, I'll keep them. They're good quality. I wouldn't pay the RV for them, but they're unlike anything else I have and would go well with a more edgy outfit.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh man, I'm jealous that many of you have your boxes. Mine just arrived in my state last night according to myusps, but I'm thinking it might be Monday for me. I'm really dying to know what earrings I got (and hoping for earrings as I love them and don't love bracelets). Although I'm not really a gold person I wouldn't mind those gold hoops at all as I think they would go with the necklace from December.

Anyway, I'm really glad to hear that they closed subs for March. That shows some self awareness that getting the boxes out smoothly at the best quality possible should be the priority.

I was a little worried about Februay when they kept subs open, seemingly in response to all the complaints from people who couldn't sign up, given that their "thing" is small and new designers, so I think it's a good business decision on their part (and as an annual subber, I want them to keep prospering!)


----------



## Miccarty2 (Feb 28, 2015)

By the way, I feel like a LLB groupie right now. I'm sitting here reading this board, sipping tea out of my tea set from January with my day designer open beside me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LetsGeaux (Feb 28, 2015)

Mine is STILL in Honolulu :sunshine:


----------



## Seola (Feb 28, 2015)

This is my first box with them - what I don't understand is why if this box isn't up to snuff, why did they charge full price or not offer to do anything about it?  They deleted my questions on FB and won't answer my emails but I found the things I got cheaper online as well.

I read the note, but "sorry we can't give you a good box, but we'll charge you anyway" is not a great start.   ETA:  And I'm not really buying the excuses too much unless their pool of people to put things in the box is EXTREMELY small.  I have a home business that uses a lot of imports and had no problems with getting my things within a day or two.  They were striking intermittently, not lengthy.  The first shutdown wasn't until 2 weeks ago, well in advance of when they should have had items curated and in their possession to mail to us.

The title of the article in USA Today is here, not sure if I'm allowed to link it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

West Coast ports halt weekend work; labor dispute heats up


----------



## raisin (Feb 28, 2015)

You don't think the fact that they were able to put this box together is doing something about it? It may not be a wow box but they certainly delivered. And to be fair, these makers of small businesses have a short time to produce hundreds of products, on top of regular orders they already receive, I'm sure that's no small feat.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 28, 2015)

My interpretation of the letter was that it didn't match theme as they intended. I'm very happy with my box.

I can't believe how comfortable those earrings are. Earrings sometimes irritate my ears but these felt like I was wearing nothing at all.


----------



## jkru (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi All! My sister got the infinity posts in silver which she likes but was hoping for the hoops in either silver or gold. If anybody would like to swap let me know.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 28, 2015)

I am ecstatic with my box, it was the exact variation I had my fingers crossed for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 28, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I am ecstatic with my box, it was the exact variation I had my fingers crossed for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glad you didn't have to wait too long for it! What did you get?


----------



## kkat (Feb 28, 2015)

Seola said:


> I found the things I got cheaper online as well


To be fair, I think that is true for most boxes.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 28, 2015)

I really wanted to love my box but I didn't.  I liked it but I didn't love it.  Part of that is my problem because I'm allergic to lavender and they sent two products containing it.

I can see the viewpoint of those wondering why the excuses for the box.  I don't understand the reasoning behind making an excuse because it makes us wonder how good the box was actually supposed to be. They don't need to make excuses, they can just say they love the box.  Surely they're happy with the individual items they put in (or why would they choose them in the first place) whether they fit the theme or not.

Themes are rough to begin with because not everyone associates the same things with say... Tea. While I think of teacups, someone else is thinking of a fancy dining experience or a myriad of tea flavors in whole leaf and herbal blends.

I feel like the girls expect too much of themselves with regards to themes.  I can understand how hard it is to pick a theme and then pick products for it.  It seems that picking products and THEN choosing a theme would be easier on them.  

I'm hoping this March cut off helps gets them ahead.  So they can have the product a month early if that's possible for them. So that in February, they're getting March items together and in March they've got all their box items picked, ordered and piling up in their storage room.  Instead of scrambling to find and get their February products in February.  Know what I mean?  Seems like it would be so much less stress for them that way.

I'm not saying LLB is perfect.  They're not, of course.  They're people and they're young and learning. But as someone else mentioned, I do hope they prosper.  And I think it would be very beneficial for them to concentrate a little on customer service interactions.


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 28, 2015)

In one of the earlier notes they sent they they put a little disclaimer of sorts in there that they can sometimes be sarcastic ( I no longer have the note so I m not sure exactly what it said).  I think sometimes some of that sarcasm seeps into place where maybe it shouldn't  be and people take it the wrong way.  As someone who can also be very sarcastic I know that things aren't always received the way they are intended.  Personally I have only had very positive interactions with them.  I do understand how it might not always be everyone s cup of tea but I have never been offended and I doubt that is ever the intention.  Not trying to make excuses  for anyone but I know when that note was sent (i can't remember what box it was but it was a fall box i believe) not everyone was subscribed.  I like that they are different and wish them all the best with their business (I can only imagine how stressful it can be and how  hard it must be to please a wide variety of people. )   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 28, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Glad you didn't have to wait too long for it! What did you get?


I got the silver hoopish earrings, bath bling, orange fudge, note cards, and the goat lotion. I was really hoping for that style earring in silver, and the bath bling instead of the truffles. I am a HUGE Beekman fan, and have been for years. I have had the pleasure of meeting them multiple times, and they are so kind, and generous. I have also purchased from them multiple times, and gifted their items, you can't go wrong. They just recently had their Mortgage Lifter Tomato Sauce line added to Target stores nationwide. It is soooo yummy, and part of the money goes to help farmers pay off their mortgage.


----------



## Elizabeth Flesher (Feb 28, 2015)

I received the little silver infinity earrings (you can see my whole box here ( link removed ) and since I don't have pierced ears I would love to trade for something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimsuebob (Feb 28, 2015)

I got little silver heart shaped earings similar to the infinity ones. Very cute.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 1, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I really wanted to love my box but I didn't.  I liked it but I didn't love it.  Part of that is my problem because I'm allergic to lavender and they sent two products containing it.
> 
> I can see the viewpoint of those wondering why the excuses for the box.  I don't understand the reasoning behind making an excuse because it makes us wonder how good the box was actually supposed to be. They don't need to make excuses, they can just say they love the box.  Surely they're happy with the individual items they put in (or why would they choose them in the first place) whether they fit the theme or not.
> 
> ...


I agree with you whole hardedly.

I had great hopes for this box, the theme was intriguing. I suspect that they had intended to send everyone the bracelet, but due to situations out of their control, they were unable to. I think several items were not intended to be in this box...... they were trying to make due. My daugther and I had 3 boxes between the two of us and they will soon be up for auction, I need them out of my house........ We requested gold jewlery and no Lavender products (allergic, as well as the goat milk products). Everything in the boxes is saturated with lavender scent, I can't be in the same room for long with them even thought they are now each in a ziplock bag. I hope others were able to enjoy their boxes. I really want to like this Subscription Box, and I think that possibly they are overwhelmed and maybe just a little short on $$$ and waited a bit too long to get their boxes filled the way they wanted and the shipping situation caught them where it hurt. That is why I bought a yearly sub in addition to the monthlys, I figured since they were new, they could use the upfront $$$'s to fund getting awesome items. I am willing to give them another month and hope they get back on their feet with a good box for March. I am a Leo and I will be welcoming the sun.


----------



## Seola (Mar 1, 2015)

raisin said:


> You don't think the fact that they were able to put this box together is doing something about it? It may not be a wow box but they certainly delivered. And to be fair, these makers of small businesses have a short time to produce hundreds of products, on top of regular orders they already receive, I'm sure that's no small feat.


My point was, THEY said the box wasn't up to snuff.  They sent it anyway.  Their reason on the letter said it was because of the dockstrike and weather.  Weather really doesn't effect much to get stuff in and out (it's usually not tied up coming AND going) and the docstrike was long after the goods should ahve been in town.  Don't put a "retail price" if it's not the retail price.  There are TONS of good boxes with more than a 20% value.  Fantasy box has been incredible, birchbox has been great as samples, I get plenty, ipsy has consistently given products well above the cost of the bag, as has Barkbox.  Rarely, do I see a company give an advertised price and theirs is listed higher to trick you into thinking you got more for your money when you didn't.  Wantable didn't use to, but when others saw the quality shot downhill, theirs was fluffed (if it wasn't a discontinued item that you couldn't buy anywhere anyway.)

In other words, their admittedly poor box was still full price but "not what they wanted to see" - while giving excuses that make no sense at all.  Like I said, a dock slowing down 2 weeks ago to prevent imports for ingredients?  If this stuff really is handcrafted and made, I can't see any of it being ordered, made and then shipped back to the company in less than a week (since mine is already here, I've giving it a week shipping time).  So using the dockworkers situation as a cover for something that could be wrong in other manners, somewhat irks me.  Being dishonest about the situation isn't a good start for any company and in a sub-company, EVERY month is a chance at being a "good start".

The earrings, well - they don't make those anymore but the price point has some really, really great pieces online.

It's what they said in the note - another thing that is curiouser and curioser is they are shutting down new subs, which when watching some of you and one of my own go, it doesn't bode well for the chain of products.  I hope it's a blip, the products I did get were nice, but $80 of product and the $13 of that being stationary is a little bit steep IMO.  I assumed, since they said they couldn't get what they wanted they either:

Gave us less things than they intended to, as they have in the past.

-or-

Would tell us where they fell short and give a buck or two off the next box.

But to say a "wrong box" is what you sent, with a big ol' "get over it" on top?  Customer relations has to work - what if the items I got had spilled over itself due to poor packaging?  Would I ever be able to get to them again?


----------



## aweheck (Mar 1, 2015)

Well I spent the better part of yesterday setting up the ads to sell those sinus-pain-headache-inducing boxes online. So hope that next month they hit it out of the ball park and up to the Sun with a full packed 7-8 item box! With maybe two home items since we didn't get the one promised this month.

Please! let's all give them a chance to make good for next month..... I've spent the last day and a half full of disappointment....... no point hitting a dog when it's down.... I'm sure they've had plenty of cancelations and are trying to move on........stepping up, working hard to

impress us for March. Today is March 1st, any guesses on what might be in March's

box??????????


----------



## jennielyndy (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm excited for the March box! 

They said that it will have items for the body, mind and soul. So I'm guessing that one of the items might be yoga-related. They talked about the sun, moon and stars, so I'm thinking some jewelry with those designs. Maybe some sunglasses? A book?


----------



## aweheck (Mar 1, 2015)

An astrological book or something non-fiction that teaches us about something would be great....I love making things.....learning.

I hope they think out of the "box", sunglasses and sunblock are rampant in most Sub boxes during the spring and summer... im hoping for something unusual. the jewelry.... a bracelet this time would be great..... and lots more possibilities for colored finishes, or a necklace that is fashion savy.....but has a secondary use? I wonder if they will offer coupon/codes from companies/venders..... so that we can order and choose what we prefer?

Hmmm, I just realised that the LLB February box sort of reminds me of what the Girls at Hazel Lane would put in their boxes. But that Sub has several different size/price boxes and centers around a theme of merchandise crafted from a target city. They had problems with getting supplies when I subbed, but they took a month off and reorganized their distribution system and came back and

bumped up their prices much too high, I

cancelled.


----------



## Traci Ann (Mar 1, 2015)

Honestly, while I haven't gotten my box yet, I am not upset. This is no different than Bianca Jade's last quarterly box; no one was near as harsh to her! She actually came out and said there would be more items then here spoilers on MSA, then the only additional items were a few coupons, because of product disputes. There have been a lot of issues with subscription boxes lately, A LOT, and this box is at a fair price point. While my expectations were up, and I signed up after last month (I love that tea pot), I am not angry, or pissed or anything about this box. I understand, things happen, these girls still put together a box on par with other boxes out there, actually above. Yes, this box followed a standard Feb. box theme, so did many others! I think most people are in box burnout right now and if something isn't perfect, it sets them off. The way I see it, LLB isn't PSMH, I would rather get a box like this from them, that PSMH. 

I am excited for my box though and see the variations.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been trying to review the items in my box for the LLB points, but the only thing I can find to review is the fudge. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 1, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> I've been trying to review the items in my box for the LLB points, but the only thing I can find to review is the fudge. Anyone else having this problem?


Same problem here. I was going to email them tomorrow later in the day, and give them a chance to hopefully put the other items up in the morning.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 1, 2015)

This may not be the best box that LLB has ever sent but I do believe its still a solid box.  Sadly everyone's allergies and preferences can not always be addressed, LLB tried to do this in the beginning and I think it may have backfired a little bit on them as they grew. But I do understand how disappointing it can be to receive items you cannot use.

 I also applaud the ladies for being transparent and honest (I truly believe they were) . I read the letter online and  I didnt feel like they were admitting to sending a poor box or that it wasnt up to par.  I read it as due to unforeseen circumstances the original vision for the box changed and they had to address the theme a little differently then originally intended but in the end they sent out a box they loved and hope we all did too.  The letter states " Although we love this month's box it wasn't an exact match for what we originally had in mind for the February theme."  Things happen sometimes and I think all things considered the put together a quality box. Bravo to them to be able to jump to plan B. I find it interesting that customers get upset when they feel a company isn't being transparent about issues and then others get upset when a company is attempting to be transparent,  feels like a no win situation.    I have no idea about how the dock strike affected businesses but I do know the weather on the east coast completely stopped mail delivery in my county for several days during several of the seemingly endless storms this winter, the post office was actually closed for 3 days during one of the storms.  

I think the norm for Little Lace box has been 4-5 items and occasionally a bonus item.  They have spoiled us with a few mega boxes that contained more items but this is a rare treat and not the norm for them.   They seem to be experiencing some growing pains as the popularity of their boxes exploded over the past few months.  It seems like they were trying to please everyone and took in too many order for their artisans to handle.  I feel badly for the people who want to subscribe but cannot but I also hope LLB stays true to their original vision and are able to continue sending such thoughtfully curated boxes with different items and introducing us to new artisans.  

This was not my favorite box and I was disappointed that I did not have a letter in my box and at first thought the earrings were a tad similar to another pair they had sent but I wore the silver hoops yesterday and they are gorgeous and I m am actually quite happy to have both pairs (the ones from this box and an earlier box) in my collection.  

Personally I cheer these girls on and hope they can learn from any possible missteps they make.  Thank you LLB for being upfront about the changes to your original vision for this box and best of luck in the future!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 1, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Same problem here. I was going to email them tomorrow later in the day, and give them a chance to hopefully put the other items up in the morning.


I see the fudge and the tub truffles.  Please let us know what they say if you email them.  Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raisin (Mar 1, 2015)

I think sometimes people can get spoiled with these boxes and any little hiccup sends the masses in a frenzy. Things happen in life, I'd expect the same with any business.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 1, 2015)

I got my box yesterday, and I like my variable items. I got the silver hoops, orange fudge, and bath bling. I'm going to try out the bath stuff tonight. I only tasted a smidgen of the fudge but it didn't taste like very much like orange to me. I'm excited to try it with some fruit or maybe ice cream next weekend.

I'm not unhappy with the box... My only issue with it is that I didn't need more of any of these items, if that makes sense. i have tons of lotions, bath products, note cards, too much sweet stuff in the house. I'm happy to try all of the items in the box - as evidenced by the fact that I own something like each of them, I like that stuff.

But what I love about this box (LLB) in particular is it seems to have stuff that is a cool discovery for me - like that planner from December - I had no idea I *needed* that in my life until I started using it. It makes me so happy. And the teapot from January has given me a delightful new way to enjoy my morning cup of tea ritual.

So I'm happy with how they bounced back from challenges to give us a nice Feb box with good products in it. And I'm really excited to see what they come up with in March as they focus on that! The theme sounds like it could let them really be creative and find something new to introduce us all to.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 1, 2015)

I should say that I'm not upset by the letter giving an excuse of the dock strike. I don't mind.
I'm speaking from a business perspective. As a business, it's an iffy strategy because it can backfire. So can sarcasm. I can appreciate snark in it's own right and don't mind it in a business. But snarkiness, sarcasm and snide remarks should never be incorporated into customer service situations. Period.

I want LLB to do well because I think what they are doing fills a much needed niche. But alienating part of your customer base to indulge a sharp wit will never be worth it in the end. Again, they're young and learning so hopefully the issues get sorted quickly as they go along. It's a tough way to learn but the girls seem resourceful and willing to change things up in order to figure out what's best for their business. I think closing subs for a month is a good idea. I have high hopes for LLB.
French Box, on the other hand... Not so much.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 2, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> I see the fudge and the tub truffles. Please let us know what they say if you email them. Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I emailed the about having the product up for review at 10:00 am EST, and still haven't heard back. I have also checked their site a few times, and it's still not up. We'll see.


----------



## Andi B (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a question about product reviews, since this was my first month of LLB (and I LOVED my box)!  I saw some of the comments about the changes to the review system last month, and I was a little confused about what actually changed.  Do I understand correctly that you can still review any items you actually received in your box for points; you just can't review items that you may have received elsewhere (which I would have never thought of)? 

BTW, if anyone was wondering, my product variations were silver infinity (traded right away for the gold hoops), plain fudge (YAY! Can share with picky hubby instead of eating all by myself!), tub truffles, hula bliss lotion, and pink arrow cards.  It may not be their greatest box ever, but I will enjoy everything, and I definitely see the quality in the items/brands.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 2, 2015)

Andi B said:


> I have a question about product reviews, since this was my first month of LLB (and I LOVED my box)! I saw some of the comments about the changes to the review system last month, and I was a little confused about what actually changed. Do I understand correctly that you can still review any items you actually received in your box for points; you just can't review items that you may have received elsewhere (which I would have never thought of)?
> 
> BTW, if anyone was wondering, my product variations were silver infinity (traded right away for the gold hoops), plain fudge (YAY! Can share with picky hubby instead of eating all by myself!), tub truffles, hula bliss lotion, and pink arrow cards. It may not be their greatest box ever, but I will enjoy everything, and I definitely see the quality in the items/brands.


Yes, you can review any, and all items you got in your box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lns02 (Mar 2, 2015)

I just tried to review items, but could only find the fudge.


----------



## Andi B (Mar 3, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Yes, you can review any, and all items you got in your box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!  This is a nice added perk!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 3, 2015)

lns02 said:


> I just tried to review items, but could only find the fudge.


Well, I guess they are working on stuff. Because, yes, the only things up for review from this box still is the fudge, and the bath truffles (which I did not receive). They also still haven't emailed me back from yesterday morning, asking them when they would have everything up for review.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 3, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Well, I guess they are working on stuff. Because, yes, the only things up for review from this box still is the fudge, and the bath truffles (which I did not receive). They also still haven't emailed me back from yesterday morning, asking them when they would have everything up for review.


UPDATE- they started posting the rest of the items in the shop. Go write those reviews ladies, and get those LLB shop dollars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Mar 4, 2015)

I still haven't gotten my box. I am going to email them back again tonight if it doesn't show up.


----------



## jennielyndy (Mar 4, 2015)

So I decided to try wearing the earrings yesterday. I have very sensitive ears and I usually have to remove earrings about halfway through the day.

I wore them all day and completely forgot they were there. No swelling whatsoever. I fell asleep with them in and still have no irritation.

I'm rather astonished. I think I'm going to email them and ask exactly what sort of posts they use because this has never happened to me before.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 5, 2015)

I think I need to find new earring backs for them.  My earring fell out of my ear because the backing came loose.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And the posts are quite bendy.  They're so cute, though, so I don't want to lose them.  I was terrified I had lost it forever and scoured the house for it.  Thank goodness I found it.


----------



## Weebs (Mar 5, 2015)

Weird... I'm seeing a charge on my card from LLB and then a reversal right afterwards - both done today.  Am I the only one seeing that?


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just had to share this....

Last night I had a dream that I opened the cabinet under my bathroom sink and it was stacked full of red llb boxes. I started pulling them out and opening them up and found all sorts of goodies inside.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 5, 2015)

jennielyndy said:


> So I decided to try wearing the earrings yesterday. I have very sensitive ears and I usually have to remove earrings about halfway through the day.
> 
> I wore them all day and completely forgot they were there. No swelling whatsoever. I fell asleep with them in and still have no irritation.
> 
> I'm rather astonished. I think I'm going to email them and ask exactly what sort of posts they use because this has never happened to me before.


I've been wearing mine all week, haven't taken them out at all. I've never slept with earring on before. I usually taking earrings off as soon as I get home... even before I take off my bra. lol


----------



## Traci Ann (Mar 5, 2015)

I was so excited for this box, now I am sitting here, arguing over email about a refund because they don't know how to properly refund someone!!!!! Either send me a box or give me my money!


----------



## jennielyndy (Mar 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I think I need to find new earring backs for them.  My earring fell out of my ear because the backing came loose.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And the posts are quite bendy.  They're so cute, though, so I don't want to lose them.  I was terrified I had lost it forever and scoured the house for it.  Thank goodness I found it.


Oh no! At first I thought my backings were loose, but it turns out the ones I got are just very lightweight. They haven't budged at all. Sorry that yours aren't working out as well!



mcculsta said:


> I was so excited for this box, now I am sitting here, arguing over email about a refund because they don't know how to properly refund someone!!!!! Either send me a box or give me my money!


Bummer. I hope you're able to get it worked out! Not a fun feeling at all.


----------



## Seola (Mar 5, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> ...I find it interesting that customers get upset when they feel a company isn't being transparent about issues and then others get upset when a company is attempting to be transparent,  feels like a no win situation...


This is a bit of a generalized point to respond to your comment, mainly the one above.  I love transparency, I've stuck with boxes that were underimpressive if they've been honest.  My problem with this whole thing was that it wasn't transparent - it was outright lying as an excuse, then they deleted or ignored all questions or concerns.  If they'd said "Man, we just couldn't get it together for this box", I'd have been far more placated then easily researchable excuses.  Or if they said "we'll toss in a bonus next month" - EVEN if it was something worth a buck or two or a coupon or anything.  Granted, I watch it more than most because of my own business and imports, but a simple "dockworkers strike" on Google shows it JUST happened, probably around the time they began shipping to US.  My earrings are very tiny (I got the infinity ones) and very flimsy, there are gorgeous large hoops for that price on the designers site - they have no items that are as small as what I got - so I couldn't comparably price, but since the bigger, more ornate ones are cheaper, I'm making an educated guess.

That is where biz relationships get soured for me.  3 days delay, if that is enough to throw an entire box off, then the model is poor.  I've been part of boxes (or watched on here) where the delays start to grow where they are barely getting the vendor items before ship date - and they always crumble.  IMO, the things for Feb's box should have been in hand 3-4 weeks before shipping date (minus perishables, which would come in at appropriate times, but being the ONLY thing to come in late) which should have been more than enough to account for weather delays.

I have a box that essentially gets me what I pay for in the Fantasy box.  It's not a "deal" as far as what I get versus the price I pay, but I get new, fun things.  They don't try to tell me I'm getting a deal.  A box that does, but fluffs up the "retail price" to trick customers irks me too.  I HATED this with FabFitFun.  Not only was I getting junk grade items for the lower priced stuff, but they were overstating the box value  by as much as $80-$120 if you counted discounts and coupons.  In 3 boxes, the retail prices listed were always way above what was the selling point online.

I REALLY want to like this box, I don't have a "pamper my own dang self" box.  I have makeup samples because I had no makeup before.  I wasn't very girly but as I aged, I wanted to both take care of myself and my skin with better quality things for my husband in the future.  Fantasy box... well, I've been married almost 11 years so... but that's more for him too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love the idea behind it.

But I also want a HONEST box.  I don't mind the snark, or the sarcasm.  The fudge is TO DIE FOR.  I ate it out of the box like Spoonfudge at first.  It's my own personal opinion that stationary should never be considered a full price item - people could make their own for pennies with a printer, I always consider than an extra - most other subs I've been in and out of consider it an extra too - but I understand counting that too.

I won't cancel just yet, but I don't care for excuses or lies.  I'm hoping this is a blip and have read through this thread trying to find out just what has happened in the past.  There isn't much out there that is just like this, just what I want and need as a ragged, haggard mom who is constantly on the go and needs some refreshers.  I'd keep a sub if every other box is a value, I don't need a WOW ME EVERY MONTH box, nothing could do that because it's not a sub I hand pick everything.  I don't want those - I could go to the store and do that myself.  But I do need honesty.


----------



## Seola (Mar 5, 2015)

Weebs said:


> Weird... I'm seeing a charge on my card from LLB and then a reversal right afterwards - both done today.  Am I the only one seeing that?


My only charge is on 02/02/15.  Nothing pending either way on mine.  I have a card just for subs.

It's kind of sad.  lol


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 5, 2015)

Seola said:


> My only charge is on 02/02/15.  Nothing pending either way on mine.  I have a card just for subs.
> 
> It's kind of sad.  lol


That's funny and kind of brilliant.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 6, 2015)

Didn't they post something about not charging until the 14th or after?


----------



## Traci Ann (Mar 6, 2015)

aweheck said:


> Didn't they post something about not charging until the 14th or after?


I think they said they wouldn't charge until the 15th. I know they hate their company that does the charging.


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 6, 2015)

On the Feb. box:

It was my first LLB ever and the first of a yearly subscription, and I have to admit, it was a let down. Not that it was a bad box. It's just that compared to the previous boxes ( the reason why I signed up in the first place) were so much fuller and better curated. I appreciate the explanations provided in the letter. For me, it shows that they understood that they fell short as a company and were not trying to get away with anything. I still believe in the company and have high hopes for the March box. Now if March falls short also, then and only then will I begin to lose faith in LLB.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 7, 2015)

So their site is down for maintenance again.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2015)

aweheck said:


> So their site is down for maintenance again.


I think they are getting a new site and switching servers.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Mar 7, 2015)

Seola said:


> My only charge is on 02/02/15.  Nothing pending either way on mine.  I have a card just for subs
> 
> It's kind of sad.  lol


I do this as well. It helps me keep my sub spending in check. And it gives me cash back rewards that I can use to splurge on a special box every once in a while.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm so confused. I just received a notice from little lace box that my renewal for March did not go through? It says to pay now bit it takes me to the page that says the site is down. Well my card works just fine and there is plenty on there so I don't know what is going on


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I guess i am not the only one who received this email. According to another post on Facebook. Hopefully it's just a glitch


----------



## Traci Ann (Mar 7, 2015)

From emailing with them, it sounds like they have been having some issues with their cc company. On their end, it showed I had refund, but I never got it, we got it worked out, but it was the company that processes their cards. I think they are realizing there is an issue.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 7, 2015)

That's good news I was worried I wouldn't get my March box.


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 7, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> That's good news I was worried I wouldn't get my March box.


I received this email too and as far as I know there shouldn't be an issue with my card...thanks for posting, I was a bit anxious to receive it and then not be able to do anything about it due to the site maintenance. 

I thought it was because my debit card expired this month and I hadn't updated it but I was pretty sure I had!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I am surprised though that they deleted my comment on Facebook that asked about the issue. There was nothing wrong with my comment and was asking what was happening with the cards. That was annoying and didn't make me happy.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 7, 2015)

They just sent me an email me that they are testing the site and no one is being charged.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 7, 2015)

My understand of the strike is that this has been an ongoing problem since Jan. Other boxes were delayed because of the longshoreman delays/strike such as Hamptons Lane Jan box which arrived in the middle of Feb and also my son's  February Kiwi Crate which arrived in March. I received my February Hamptons Lane box before some people received their Jan box. I felt bad, but at the same time was glad the Feb box wasn't impacted by the delays.

I can understand why the items did not make it in a box if an artisan was waiting for components for an item that was delayed by the longshoreman delays and strike and then the snow in the Northeast compounded that delay for the items to reach LLB. I think LLB has done a great job since they started. There were a bunch of boxes that started at the same time and some have floundered since then.

I'm looking forward to seeing the changes on the website.

I'm glad that our March box is shipping earlier. I am tired of no sun, negative temperatures, school and activity cancellations, and more snow. I think the sun theme is perfect. I'm at a loss for guesses for the theme. I got the winter blahs and think my brain is locked up.


----------



## katamarigirl (Mar 8, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> They just sent me an email me that they are testing the site and no one is being charged.


 
I have a pending charge of $39.99 dated 3/6 with no refund or reversal and have not gotten any correspondence from LLB. So hopefully this means the pending charge will just fall off and won't actually stick until 3/15 I hope?


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't think that was supposed to happen. I didn't have anything pending at all. Just an email stating that they tried to charge my account but it didn't go through. I would message them. They told me we would not be charged till 15th. I would post on Facebook or message them on Facebook.


----------



## Weebs (Mar 8, 2015)

I had a charge and then an immediate reversal on my account last week.  No other charge.... so I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 10, 2015)

Does anyone know when the March boxes are shipping? I know they are billing on the 15th, but I have an annual. Just curious.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aniadania (Mar 10, 2015)

I try to review items from February box, but I can't find earrings and lotion. Did you write rewievs of those? And how many points do we get for rewiev? I know it was 150 ($3) before they changed it.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 10, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I try to review items from February box, but I can't find earrings and lotion. Did you write rewievs of those? And how many points do we get for rewiev? I know it was 150 ($3) before they changed it.


I actually emailed them about the earrings this week. I was told they will be up for review as soon as they get more in to sell. The lotion, I don't know. I thought maybe since it was a bonus item, it might not be posted, but that was just a guess. And now we get 50 points per review instead of 150. Hope that helps.


----------



## jennielyndy (Mar 10, 2015)

They still haven't updated their "sneak peek" section from February to March. I hope they're not falling too far behind on everything. Makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 10, 2015)

jennielyndy said:


> They still haven't updated their "sneak peek" section from February to March. I hope they're not falling too far behind on everything. Makes me a little nervous.


I agree. I thought that perhaps it just hadn't happened because the site was going down for maintenance. But now the site is back up and the March preview isn't there. Seems like it would be fairly simple to publish as they've already written it... so it does make me a bit concerned.

I looked back at the February letter and I didn't see a shipping window for March's box - has anyone seen anything specific? I feel like all my subs arrive at the very end of the month, I need to find one that shows up around this time, early-to-mid month, to tide me over!

I too would like to be able to write my last two reviews (lotion and earrings)... I hate having to keep track of that to-do stuff in my head.

On a brighter note any other guesses for what they might include in March? I liked the idea of sun jewelry! Maybe a pretty sarong/scarf/headwrap? I'm ready for something cheery and/or inspiring!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 10, 2015)

I was thinking maybe a suncatcher to go in the window, maybe stained glass or something with a prism? 

They said it would have items for the 'mind, body &amp; soul.' I might think 'body' would be some lotion or something for the bath, but they just did that. It doesn't seem like the kind of box to send workout stuff. Maybe massage oil or something? 

For the mind and soul, I'm really not sure. Maybe an uplifting book of some kind? I've also seen cards for 'random acts of kindness' prompts, which might fit.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 10, 2015)

I like your idea of the cards! (Random acts of Kindness).


----------



## aweheck (Mar 11, 2015)

I wonder if there might be some jewelry with crystals, white or rose quartz.... That would also go along with the theme.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 11, 2015)

aweheck said:


> I wonder if there might be some jewelry with crystals, white or rose quartz.... That would also go along with the theme.


I'd be really happy if that happened! I really like their tastes in jewlery so I'd be in favor of something in every box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and crystals would be different than what I've received from them so far.

The "soul" part is tough to guess. I like the random acts of kindness guess. Maybe something relating to meditation?


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 11, 2015)

I think a terrarium kit would be cool. There are lots of people on etsy that sell them.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 13, 2015)

jennielyndy said:


> They still haven't updated their "sneak peek" section from February to March. I hope they're not falling too far behind on everything. Makes me a little nervous.


They are migrating their website.

My guesses are a seed bomb, vase, stain glass suncatcher, massage/hand lotion candle, flowers ( I can dream), and either a book of affirmations or a raok item.


----------



## katamarigirl (Mar 14, 2015)

After writing them regarding the unexpected charges last week (and they did reply that they were not the actual charges for March) I decided to check my account to be sure everything was set for March. When I signed in though it said my account was on hold. No idea why or what this meant but I saw a reactivate button so I clicked it. Now it is saying my next payment is April 7th. I wrote them again and they told me not to worry about it. Why do I have a bad feeling I won't be charged tomorrow? I really hope they are right and I don't have to worry. Don't want to risk not getting my March box because the new credit card system messed up my account.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 14, 2015)

The accounts are supposed to read "on hold" during their website migration. They will charge cards on the 15th. Please, no one else reactivate her account because they will need to manually put it on hold. This is the information that was given to me earlier this week by LLB.

@@katamarigirl They will move your account back on hold for you. I can understand why you are concern because of your previous problem.


----------



## katamarigirl (Mar 15, 2015)

@@PA Anna

Thanks for more clarification!

I think if they had sent out an announcement beforehand explaining unexpected charges and accounts on hold it would have been helpful. Just this week I had this plus Popsugar refunding then recharging me (which apparently happened to a lot of people due to some billing error). Neither one sent out any kind of email and I had charges of 39.99 and 39.95 coming in and out left and right. I've been beyond frustrated.

I never would have touched the rreactivate button if I knew the reason for the hold. Hopefully everything goes smoothly today.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 15, 2015)

@katamarigirl 

I agree that an announcement would had been helpful especially with all the different box issues lately.   can see why you are concern about billing errors. I did not know that about PopSugar and need to check my account. It's frustrating when this happens. I thought PopSugar fixes their billing errors a few months ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope everything does go smoothly today at LLB. I'll be checking my account tomorrow morning to see if there is a charge.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 15, 2015)

I received my email confirmation that i was charged for my March box!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 15, 2015)

I cancelled my account the first day we got the spoilers last month. I didn't hate it, I just wanted that into it, so I decided one box was enough. Well today I got a notice that my march order was complete...okkkaaayyy. I double checked when I cancelled last month, so I'm not sure why it's happened, but I'm hoping they can reverse whatever it is that's been done.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 15, 2015)

I also received my email confirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 15, 2015)

Does anyone know when they are shipping this month?


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 16, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I received my email confirmation that i was charged for my March box!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do annual subscribers receive a confirmation email as well? I'm worried because I haven't recieved one yet...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 16, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> Do annual subscribers receive a confirmation email as well? I'm worried because I haven't recieved one yet...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We won't receive an email confirming a charge since we already paid upfront. But, we will get a shipping email. (At least, we're supposed to. There were some issues with that last month)


----------



## aweheck (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a monthly sub and my daughter has a monthly sub and we have not been charged!


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 17, 2015)

Boxes will start shipping on March 20. They are using ZenDesk for their customer service.

@@aweheck - I would try emailing them to see what is going on with the charges.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 17, 2015)

PA Anna ...I just sent a email and my daughter also.... To [email protected] and recieved an auto reply... Hope that was the correct email address to send it to?


----------



## aweheck (Mar 17, 2015)

(oops, double posted). Any other ideas on what we might see in our boxes??? I skipped PS this month and probably will for next month, and am really looking forward being introduced to a few treasures this month


----------



## aweheck (Mar 17, 2015)

PA Anna ...I just sent a email and my daughter also.... To [email protected] and recieved an auto reply... Hope that was the correct email address to send it to?


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, that is the email address that I use.  You should received the  ZenDesk automated reply that the request has been received. They only started using ZenDesk, so I would give them a little time today to respond if they haven't respond already.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 17, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> Boxes will start shipping on March 20. They are using ZenDesk for their customer service.
> 
> @@aweheck - I would try emailing them to see what is going on with the charges.


Thanks for the shipping date update @@PA Anna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Mar 17, 2015)

Ummmm.....their site is down again


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 17, 2015)

We won't receive an email confirming a charge since we already paid upfront. But, we will get a shipping email. (At least, we're supposed to. There were some issues with that last month)

Thanks MissKris17! Whew, these subscription boxes are starting to stress me out.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 17, 2015)

@@aweheck I noticed it was down today too. I haven't done my reviews yet and was hoping to do them before traveling later this week.

@@Kaistone I can understand why you feel stressed out. Too many sub boxes with issues over the past few months.

I'm going to sit tight and hope my box does ship on Saturday and show up on Tuesday or Wednesday. LLB has always provided me with excellent customer service and answered all my questions. I'm going to do my best to be patient which is contrary to my nature. I like knowing what is going on!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 18, 2015)

So the new LLB website is up, and it's very pretty. I went o do a review because the Whitley earrings are finally back in stock, and it won't let me sign into my account, because it says I have none. And I have an annual sub. I just emailed them, ughhhh.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 18, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> So the new LLB website is up, and it's very pretty. I went o do a review because the Whitley earrings are finally back in stock, and it won't let me sign into my account, because it says I have none. And I have an annual sub. I just emailed them, ughhhh.


Same here - it tells me invalid login.

I do like the look of the site now though. And that it looks like they are going to offer 3 and 6 month sub options. Even though I love this sub, a year up front is tough!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 18, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> Same here - it tells me invalid login.
> 
> I do like the look of the site now though. And that it looks like they are going to offer 3 and 6 month sub options. Even though I love this sub, a year up front is tough!


Well, I'm glad I'm not the only one. I'm concerned, because if boxes go out starting the 20th, I hope it doesn't affect showing who has what on their end. They now have a phone number listed, but I don 't want to take that route yet. These are the times I wish I had a Facebook account, because it seems public comments get responses,


----------



## lns02 (Mar 18, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> Same here - it tells me invalid login.
> 
> I do like the look of the site now though. And that it looks like they are going to offer 3 and 6 month sub options. Even though I love this sub, a year up front is tough!


Same here...and I have an annual sub.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 18, 2015)

Keep in mind I am only guessing - My guess is they ran the shipping labels prior to the invalid logins. I'm going to wait to see what response @@fancyfarmer receives. I'm trying to remember what happened with PopSugar. Didn't PopSugar send out an email requesting us to change our passwords after the upgrade?

I peaked at the website and the only thing I don't like is the color of the prices. I can't read it!


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 18, 2015)

The response I recieved to my DM on Facebook:

*Little Lace Box*

Hi Kai, thanks, I'm glad you like the site. This is a whole new site and it is being hosted on a new server platform, so we have to import your history and points. We need our subscribers to create a new user account here on our new site and then we can import their history. It is very helpful if you can use the same username and email address that you used on our previous website (you can use any password you wish). It just makes it easier for us to import your history. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 18, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> The response I recieved to my DM on Facebook:
> 
> *Little Lace Box*
> 
> Hi Kai, thanks, I'm glad you like the site. This is a whole new site and it is being hosted on a new server platform, so we have to import your history and points. We need our subscribers to create a new user account here on our new site and then we can import their history. It is very helpful if you can use the same username and email address that you used on our previous website (you can use any password you wish). It just makes it easier for us to import your history. Sorry for the confusion.


Thanks for posting this @Kaistone. I followed these instructions and I do see they have my account as having the year subscription. My points aren't there yet.

LLB needs to learn that not all of their customers are Facebook users. They have our emial addresses, I don't know why the don't use them when they are having such huge site issues or the shipping issues they had last month.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 18, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> The response I recieved to my DM on Facebook:
> 
> *Little Lace Box*
> 
> Hi Kai, thanks, I'm glad you like the site. This is a whole new site and it is being hosted on a new server platform, so we have to import your history and points. We need our subscribers to create a new user account here on our new site and then we can import their history. It is very helpful if you can use the same username and email address that you used on our previous website (you can use any password you wish). It just makes it easier for us to import your history. Sorry for the confusion.


Thank you for the update, that did the trick. They still had not responded to my email, so I am glad you could help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 18, 2015)

@@Kaistone Thank You. I did that and it worked.

@@MissKris17 Yes, I i wish an email was sent.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 18, 2015)

I hope the points get added to our accounts correctly. I haven't used any yet, and have a little stash going. My subscription pulled up when I created the "new" account, but no points.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 18, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I hope the points get added to our accounts correctly. I haven't used any yet, and have a little stash going. My subscription pulled up when I created the "new" account, but no points.


I'm in the same boat. I've had this sub a few months and I don't even know how many points I had. So when they do add the points back to my account, I have no way of validating that the correct number of points are boing added. Guess I'll just have to take their word for it.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 18, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've had this sub a few months and I don't even know how many points I had. So when they do add the points back to my account, I have no way of validating that the correct number of points are boing added. Guess I'll just have to take their word for it.


Ya know what I also noticed @@MissKris17 is that they have the start date of my sub being today, and that isn't right either.


----------



## rubyjuls (Mar 18, 2015)

Can anyone post the link to the registration/log in page on the new site? I can't seem to find it on mobile.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 18, 2015)

rubyjuls said:


> Can anyone post the link to the registration/log in page on the new site? I can't seem to find it on mobile.


Here you go...

http://www.littlelacebox.com/account/register


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Mar 18, 2015)

I created a new account, but now I can't find a place on the website to sign in! Can someone point me in the right direction?? Thanks!!


----------



## Weebs (Mar 19, 2015)

They sent me an email with a link to click on.  It then took me to my account.  I entered my password and wham... I was logged in.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 19, 2015)

Okay, VENTING - I'm sick and tired of boxes switching their websites, hosting sites, what ever it's called. Sick sick! This is the fourth time I've had to deal with this in the last seven months with no warning that they are going to end up losing our info. NOT HAPPY that I'm going to have to fight to get the proper due points in my account. They didnt have my account straight just before this switch and I was just about to go another round with them to make it right. They have lost my Daughters account, we have two subs that we never got charged for this months box, and will have to fight to get our due points too? Would have been nice if they'd warned us and advised we take screen shots of our account page so we could have proof of what WAS there. What a HASSLE! (Okay, I've let it out, will try my best to not continue voicing my dissatisfaction over what has become a ridiculous inconvenience, wish I had never signed up at this point.).


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I was able to add my account back in and log in... however I don't see any points information anywhere.  I hope they have that aspect back up and running soon.  I only started with the December box, so I could recreate my points amount if I needed to, I suppose, but we shouldn't have to do so.  I'm going to wait until they get this next box out and then see if they've gotten the website issues ironed out.  If there aren't any updates by next week, I'll be contacting them.

Count me in, also, as another who wishes they would just send a mass email to all of their subscribers with this information - it wouldn't take much for them to say "by the way, we have a new website, you'll have to re-register, points aren't up yet, but we hope to have them updated by X date and we're sorry for any inconvenience"

On the bright side, it looks like they are supposed to ship March boxes tomorrow.  It would be nice to see a super awesome box as a little upside to all the frustration of the Feb box and the website changes.  Fingers very much crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 20, 2015)

This was the response that I received from LLB this morning in response to the email I sent asking when we will see the points in our accounts:

Kat Taylor (Little Lace Box)

Mar 20, 08:36

The points are being transferred in over the next week. We had to switch to a different loyalty admin company (because our new website required it) and they are going to bring in all of the previous points at the same time.

Thank you,

Kat

Customer Service

LittleLaceBox.com

(from sunny Florida)

"Follow the Sun Customer Service" brought to you by LLB


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 21, 2015)

Shipping info showed up early this morning on my USPS account. Yea!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 21, 2015)

My box ETA on USPS.com is Monday. That was fast!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 22, 2015)

Nothing for me yet.  Are their others who haven't received shipping notice yet?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 22, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> Nothing for me yet. Are their others who haven't received shipping notice yet?


I didn't receive a shipping notice from LLB ( I never got one last month either), but I have a USPS account, and got a notice through them.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 22, 2015)

I haven't recieved a shipping notice from LLB, but I see on my USPS account that a box is coming my way from Florida. Maybe they're not going to do individualized shipping notices anymore?

I'm scheduled to get mine Monday as well. I may try to actually stay off the Internet on Monday and be surprised when I open it!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 22, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> I haven't recieved a shipping notice from LLB, but I see on my USPS account that a box so is coming my way from Florida. Maybe they're not going to do individualized shipping notices anymore?
> 
> I'm scheduled to get mine Monday as well. I may try to actually stay off the Internet on Monday and be surprised when I open it!


I was thinking the same thing. I actually have the chance to not know ahead of time.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 22, 2015)

I received shipping notice from LLB today. My box is scheduled for Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Mar 22, 2015)

Same here - Monday delivery - I think I can have the self control to not look at spoilers. I just need to hold out for approximately 27 hours lol


----------



## lns02 (Mar 22, 2015)

I didn't receive tracking last month and nothing so far today.  I have a USPS account - where on the account can you check to see if you have packages coming?

Thanks!


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 22, 2015)

I didn't receive tracking last month and nothing so far today. I have a USPS account - where on the account can you check to see if you have packages coming?

Thanks!

I did receive a tracking email last month, but so far nothing, not even showing up on the USPS account...I'm sure I'll find out something by the end of tomorrow ( me staying positive).

You can check for incoming packages on the USPS home page once you sign in. It's under the "package dashboard" tab.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 23, 2015)

I recieved notification Sunday also! Excited! Might be here this afternoon!


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 23, 2015)

My box will be here this morning. I'm debating whether to have my sister open it and tell me what is in it or wait. We won't be home from our little getaway until later today.

I received my tracking Sunday morning.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 23, 2015)

No tracking for me, just like last month. If I knew my box was arriving today, I'd be tempted to stay away from spoilers. But not knowing when it will get here makes it hard.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 23, 2015)

My tracking updated and my box is out for delivery. Unfortunately I don't get out of work till 4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine says scheduled for today but it's not at my local post office yet. And I also got a post office notice well before my LLB email.


----------



## subbox (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine is at "sorting complete" and it will be coming to work!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine is still saying pre-shipment/label created since the 20th. I don't think I can manage to stay away from spoilers.


----------



## Kristen Kirk (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone else not get an email and no shipping notice from usps yet? (I'm an annual sub.)


----------



## kkat (Mar 23, 2015)

kksubscriptions said:


> Anyone else not get an email and no shipping notice from usps yet? (I'm an annual sub.)


I'm annual as well and have not gotten any emails or notifications in my usps account...hoping that it just shows up.  The fact it is not in my usps account is what worries me, lol.  I hate not being able to obsessively track my boxes, haha!


----------



## Ika1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi, girls, my first time writing here) been reading for a long time but registered now.I got my box this morning, so I will share the contents)


----------



## Ika1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Can I just post the pictures or do I need to hide it? And if yes, how can I do that? Thank you)


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 23, 2015)

Ika1 said:


> Hi, girls, my first time writing here) been reading for a long time but registered now.I got my box this morning, so I will share the contents)


welcome @@Ika1 Thanks for sharing, we're excited to hear what you got.


----------



## Ika1 (Mar 23, 2015)

I checked previous pages, and people have posted the pictures without hiding. I hope nobody is mad at me)


----------



## Ika1 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have no clue why the pictures are sideways, sorry) There is also Gallery Wrap Mounted Canvas Print that you have to order through their website using unique discount code.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry the pics turn sideways sometimes and the development team is aware of the issue working on finding a solution.


----------



## aniadania (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is my box. I thought it was something missing but it looks like there is one more item : 12'x12' gallery wrap mounted canvas print we must redeem through LLB website


----------



## aniadania (Mar 23, 2015)

Water Bottle is from Kate Spade. I am most excited for canvas, but didn't see prints yet. There is variations with shampoo and conditioner - blood orange or olives


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 23, 2015)

My sister said my box arrived. I'll open it once I'm home. I don't trust her lol.


----------



## lns02 (Mar 23, 2015)

kksubscriptions said:


> Anyone else not get an email and no shipping notice from usps yet? (I'm an annual sub.)


I'm annual sub too and haven't received any notifications - just like last month.  I emailed them about it yesterday, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## subbox (Mar 23, 2015)

Can anyone explain more about the canvas prints?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you @@Ika1 and @@aniadania for posting those pics for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. This will be my third box, and I LOVED January, and February, and the curation made senses to me. After seeing these spoilers, I think I need to wait until it's in hand for judgement, b/c I just don't know. The first two, I was thrilled with spoilers, this time, I am not sure. But hey, that's what makes these boxes fun. I do love that these sisters don't send "normal" box things, it always special.


----------



## jennielyndy (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for sharing pictures!

My box arrived this morning, but I didn't have a chance to open it before I left for work.

I'm trying to reserve judgment for when we find out what we're getting for the canvas prints, but honestly I'm pretty disappointed. It just doesn't seem anything like the other boxes they've curated and I feel like I'm getting a popsugar box. 

I have to cancel anyway because I just lost my job. I guess this will make it a little easier.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 23, 2015)

Not excited about boxes at this point from what I see. But impressed that they Texted me to tell me that my box was being delivered today. The Canvas print is interesting though! I need to text my daughter, (she's at work) I know she will likely love the idea of that! She just put in a Bid for a 3 bedroom house this morning and if it's accepted she will have a lot of space to redecorate! Not to mention plenty of walls! LOL!


----------



## aweheck (Mar 23, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Thank you @@Ika1 and @@aniadania for posting those pics for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. This will be my third box, and I LOVED January, and February, and the curation made senses to me. After seeing these spoilers, I think I need to wait until it's in hand for judgement, b/c I just don't know. The first two, I was thrilled with spoilers, this time, I am not sure. But hey, that's what makes these boxes fun. I do love that these sisters don't send "normal" box things, it always special.


. The Canvas is unusual, but Shampoo/conditioner and a sports bottle I think not..... I have gotten 3 sports/infuser bottles in my boxes in the past year and loads of shampoo that is rarely useable for my hair nor for my Daughters. Let down again.


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 23, 2015)

Got my box...I am excited about the canvas...it will be fun to see the choices offered.  I looked at the site (re-registered,etc) and I can't find anything about the canvas or a "unique code"...anyone have success finding theirs?


----------



## jsett (Mar 23, 2015)

They said on FB they will be emailing the codes out by the end of the week.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 23, 2015)

aweheck said:


> . The Canvas is unusual, but Shampoo/conditioner and a sports bottle I think not..... I have gotten 3 sports/infuser bottles in my boxes in the past year and loads of shampoo that is rarely useable for my hair nor for my Daughters. Let down again.


I agree that the shampoo/conditioner, and water bottle are repeats. However, box curators are not curating based on what people are receiving in other companies boxes. The more boxes we subscribe to, the more "repeats" there will be. I think there are quite a few folks who are suffering from box burnout. Too many boxes for too long. It's bound to happen. The canvas made this box unique. Is it my favorite, nah, not looking at the spoilers. But, the brands are new to me in the shampoo/conditioner, and I loved the last two boxes. These ladies are still newish to the sub box service, and I do think they have managed to make the boxes they have put out so far different in some way or another compared to others either by a specific item (the canvas), supporting small artisans (Whitley designs, Beekman 1802), or the theme (Downton Abbey). Just my opinion.


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 23, 2015)

jsett said:


> They said on FB they will be emailing the codes out by the end of the week.


Oh, gotcha, thank you!  I never think to look on Facebook.


----------



## jsett (Mar 23, 2015)

LLB (Feb) was my first subscription box since Popsugar's Resort Box last year (okay, other than FFF's winter box but I couldn't pass up half off!) So I'm not burnt out at this point but I do find the items boring .... safe, but boring. I liked how unique LLB's past boxes were but bath products just don't do it for me and I don't get how any of this fits into the theme. I've cancelled and am going to go back to PS for a little while but I'll keep an eye out on LLB.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 23, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I agree that the shampoo/conditioner, and water bottle are repeats. However, box curators are not curating based on what people are receiving in other companies boxes. The more boxes we subscribe to, the more "repeats" there will be. I think there are quite a few folks who are suffering from box burnout. Too many boxes for too long. It's bound to happen. The canvas made this box unique. Is it my favorite, nah, not looking at the spoilers. But, the brands are new to me in the shampoo/conditioner, and I loved the last two boxes. These ladies are still newish to the sub box service, and I do think they have managed to make the boxes they have put out so far different in some way or another compared to others either by a specific item (the canvas), supporting small artisans (Whitley designs, Beekman 1802), or the theme (Downton Abbey). Just my opinion.


I've only been trying Sub boxes for a year. At this point the contents have very little unique qualities. LLB has shown a uniqueness in their previous boxes that I believe drew most of us into subscribing. My first LLB box was last month's and I ended up selling it because they filled it with items that I was allergic to(had requested not to recieve...but I understand they can't cater to everyone) I would have enjoyed any of the previous boxes they have sent out, but these two months I have recieved do not have such an appeal and neither seem to meld with the theme we are given to anticipate the contents of the box.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay, I have the box in hand, judgement time, lol. Well, I am still underwhelmed, and I think it's IMHO, I don't get the theme and the product connection. When it said "Here Comes The Sun", I guess I thought, maybe gardening things, or something super bright, I don't know. I think if they would have called it, "Spa Day", or "Pamper Yourself", I would feel less of a disconnect. And, even with their explanation, I still don't know if I think the canvas goes with the theme, but I am excited for it. With all that being said, the products they sent are nice products, and I am excited to see what they have planned for "Nonna's Kitchen"


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 23, 2015)

I received my box today and it was 100% spoiler free!! 

Kate Spade Water Bottle - My preppy heart loves all things Kate Spade, so this is a win for me. My bottle is clear with gold glitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Olivia Full Size Hair Cleanser and Hair Masque - This brand is new to me and they look and smell luxe. I can't wait to use these! 

Spa Sea Sponge - Meh. This was the first thing I pulled out of the box and I totally went "huh? How is THIS here comes the sun?" I personally prefer loofas over sea sponges but my husband will use this. The $14 price that they're giving this seems excessive. Pretty sure I could buy one of these at Target for $5. 

12x12 Gallery Wrap Canvas - I was thinking recently that I wanted to get a canvas photo of my two little girls (although I want it to be a lot bigger than 12x12) so this is a win for me. 

This box was a big ol' win for me, personally. I think it's beyond awesome that my box shipped on Friday or Saturday from Florida and I received it TODAY in California. I love that there is a Kate Spade item and I'm hoping this means there will be other Kate Spade items in their shop that I can use my points on too. I don't think I've ever received a KS item in another sub box and definitely have not received a personalize canvas photo in another sub box either. Super fast shipping + unique items = 1 happy subscriber.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 23, 2015)

aweheck said:


> I've only been trying Sub boxes for a year. At this point the contents have very little unique qualities. LLB has shown a uniqueness in their previous boxes that I believe drew most of us into subscribing. My first LLB box was last month's and I ended up selling it because they filled it with items that I was allergic to(had requested not to recieve...but I
> 
> understand they can't cater to everyone) I would have enjoyed any of the previous boxes they have sent out, but these two months I have recieved do not have such an appeal and neither seem to meld with the theme we are given to anticipate the contents of the box.


@@aweheck, that stinks about being allergic, and I would have been totally bummed. I also agree this months theme seems disjointed, I don't really understand (even with the letter) the theme, and the products they chose to go with it. Hopefully, next month will be better. It seems like March was a tough month for most sub boxes in one way or another.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 23, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I received my box today and it was 100% spoiler free!!
> 
> Kate Spade Water Bottle - My preppy heart loves all things Kate Spade, so this is a win for me. My bottle is clear with gold glitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Box Envy Alert, I wish I would have gotten the glitter bottle, lol. I got the turquoise one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Mar 23, 2015)

@@fancyfarmer, yes I agree, all the boxes I follow, seemed to have had a difficult time... I was glad that I chose not to purchase them, kind of put all my anticipation in LLB. Yes I am disappointed, but on the brightside LOL, this box isn't going to give me migraines by having it in my home! The canvas is a Unique idea and I can hope (fingers crossed) that I don't recieve the pink bottle.... All my other sports containers are pink and that is a color that is a turn off color for me other than in nail polish and totally appropriate on little girls of course


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 23, 2015)

I really want to see the prints! The rest of the box isn't exciting to me. But, that's the way it is with subs. There's more love for some than others. I'm still happy I have an annual subscription.

btw.... My holding out on viewing spoilers lasted about an hour. lol


----------



## kkat (Mar 23, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> I really want to see the prints!


Looks like you upload your own image! =) 

http://www.littlelacebox.com/pages/upload-your-canvas-print-photo

This box was not what I expected, but I still like it.  Sure, I have gotten water bottles here and there but never a Kate Spade bottle...which is a brand fave for me!   The canvas print is really cool.


----------



## roohound (Mar 23, 2015)

Oops - sorry about the double post


----------



## roohound (Mar 23, 2015)

This is a big ol' box of meh to me. I know people love Kate Spade stuff but all I see is a fugly gold glitter overpriced water bottle that can't even go in the dishwasher. Maybe I wouldn't hate it as much if I got some other color besides gold glitter. I really dislike gold things - silver on the other hand I adore.

The shampoo and hair masque - more meh. Adding insult to injury, I would have loved the orange scented Torocco shampoo because I am addicted to citrus. The Olivia scent does zippo for me.

The sea sponge is ok, but again the price seems super inflated.

I do like the canvas - wish it was a little bigger than 12x12 especially at that price point.

I do like the idea of next month's theme but this will be do or die for LLB for me. I have been ok with the two boxes I've gotten but certainly not overwhelmingly excited. Seems like their theming, which was such a strong point for them in the past, has kind of gone by the wayside. I mean really - you have a theme of "here comes the sun" and we get shampoo, hair masque, and a water bottle?

Come on LLB - I've got to crack down on my subscription boxes and unless you guys knock next month out of the ballpark, you'll be first on the chopping block.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 23, 2015)

I would love to start reviewing items from this box, but I guess I will wait until my old point balance populates. They said the points should be up in our accounts this week. Did anyone's points populate yet on their account page?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 23, 2015)

*Sponge* – I was just about to buy a sea sponge, so they read my mind.

*Shampoo/conditioner* – I wish more subs sent shampoo and sets like this. 

*Bottle* – nice item, but pink isn't my colour, and it seems heavy. 

*Print* – Love it. Can't wait to see pics of what you all get! 

This is a hard box to judge because the best item (IMO) isn't in our hands yet. I'm happy with the box though. I may need to cancel (unrelated reasons) but I think overall they are getting better. I noticed they removed the 'idiot' comment from their FAQ too, so I think they're really listening to us.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 23, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I would love to start reviewing items from this box, but I guess I will wait until my old point balance populates. They said the points should be up in our accounts this week. Did anyone's points populate yet on their account page?


Well, I guess I spoke to soon. I just looked at their Facebook page, and contrary to the email I had gotten from them, it says the points will be in our accounts by the end of March.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 23, 2015)

So was anyone else surprised to get a text message saying your box was on its way?  That was a first!

Sadly this is my least favorite LLb, its not that exciting when the biggest ticket item isn't in the box (the canvas) I hope I actually remember to redeem that.  Everything else was nice but kinda ordinary.  Kate Spade is a lovely brand but a $30 (rather small) water bottle  just seems a little much to me.  This box is lacking in the theme department for me it doesn't even nail the spa day they talk about in the letter and for me its definitely lacking the uniqueness LLB is known for( the canvas is different but again its not it the box so whats left is not very unique to me).  I do love next month's theme "Nonna' Kitchen" I am a kitchen gadget junkie and baking is my therapy so here s hoping its filled with some treasures.  While this wasnt my fave box its definitely useable and appreciated.  

Hope you ladies love your boxes!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 23, 2015)

OOh, is there a little lace trades thread? Looking for one of the items.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Mar 23, 2015)

I received the gold/glitter water bottle. Kate Spade should probably stick to purses and shoes. I can hear my friends saying "Is that really Kate Spade? It looks like a knock off."


----------



## Weebs (Mar 23, 2015)

I got a pink water bottle and the Olive shampoos... yes shampoos... they sent me two shampoos and no conditioner. :/  I hate pink and I hate trying to use shampoos without conditioner to match.  The sponge is nice.  The canvas print... well, I hope I can find something in my stock of photos that I want to use this for, otherwise, it's wasted $$.  Bah.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 23, 2015)

I like the box but I Love the shampoo! I just used it (I got the olive) my hair actually feels thicker and smells amazing. I will be buying this again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also need to find a pic that's geared toward those specifications. Most of mine are smaller sized  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 23, 2015)

I really like this box. I was confused at how it fits into the theme " here comes the sun", however. I guess the artwork/print fits somewhat - something you look up at admiringly. I am glad I got the yearly sub for this box. I'm interested in seeing what else they have in store. In my box, I recieved:

*Pink water bottle: this was actually my prefers color choice. I love the crisp pop of color it provides.

*Oliva shampoo &amp; conditioner: I did want to try the torocco orange. I have a torocco body spray from Crabtree &amp; Evelyn that smells great. But I do like the scent of the Oliva and the fact that the olive oil in it has nourishing properties for my hair is good.

*Natural Sponge: I was in need of something to help with exfoliation, so this was right on time.

* Canvas print: How cool is this! I love that these girls don't allow the box size to restrict their unique Ideas and perspective.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 23, 2015)

Got my box tonight after work! First, I have to say that I am really excited about next month's theme! I love cooking and can't wait to see what they pick for the kitchen. It seems like that might be a more focused theme, which might help with selection, like with the awesome December and January boxes.

Anyway, I got the glitter bottle, which was I my first pick. It's not what I would have expected from a Kate Spade item (my purse of hers is fab). I'm debating whether to keep or give to a friend with an April birthday.

I got the olive shampoo/conditioner. I'm interested to try it. I would have loved the Orange, as I've tried it before and it is really nice, but I guess this way I will try something new. Maybe they will sell the orange on their website and I can buy it when I run out of shampoo in September, or so, he he.

I think how I feel will depend on the value/quality of the canvas print. I have a hard time picking photos to put in frame or on canvas, but it's nice to have an option to do it with such good quality advertised.

I will add I very much appreciated their email newsletter and "overshares" this evening. I'm glad they realize that not everyone checks facebook, and hopefully I will actually get a shipping notification next month!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 23, 2015)

AHhhh. I need this box (with the gold bottle!!).  How does one get one? They sold out completely? I rarely think this way about a box = especially one of which I am not familiar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Mar 24, 2015)

The Blood Orange Shampoo smells wonderful... But if you look at the ingredients on their website and the bottle may not be the best for color treated Hair (has sodium Laurelth sulfate) the Olivia duo does not, so hopefully that will work okay for us who color their hair. Unfortunately out of the three boxes we bought, only one has the Olivia, my Daughter and I will have to share I guess and gift the others. I'm excited about the Canvas print, I did recieve an email with a reminder explanation that we should expect another email with the actual unique code soon. The sponge I don't get, would have been different if there had been a body Lathe or wash. The glass water bottle is okay, but it will just likely end up getting gifted.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Mar 24, 2015)

Email newsletter?? I didn't receive this - what was it about?


----------



## Weebs (Mar 24, 2015)

Weebs said:


> I got a pink water bottle and the Olive shampoos... yes shampoos... they sent me two shampoos and no conditioner. :/  I hate pink and I hate trying to use shampoos without conditioner to match.  The sponge is nice.  The canvas print... well, I hope I can find something in my stock of photos that I want to use this for, otherwise, it's wasted $$.  Bah.


Boy, I was grumpy yesterday!  I sent off an email and I got a reply less than 30 minutes later saying they would be sending me a set of conditioners to match the two shampoos I received by mistake.  Super awesome of them to do that.  

As for the water bottle, while pink is my least fave color, I didn't realize it's a glass bottle.  Whoa. That makes it even better, as I hate plastic bottles and this will be perfect for me to fill with my fave iced tea for work everyday.  

I'm still trying to decide what picture to use for the canvas.  I'm envisioning something decorative that I can hang in my bedroom.... I may end up just taking a photo of some of the flowers in bloom here right now, or maybe a close up of a zebra pillow I have and love (my bedroom is all zebra stuff...so tacky, eh?  LOL).  I've been wanting to drag out my camera recently so this gives me a good trigger to do just that!


----------



## kkat (Mar 24, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Email newsletter?? I didn't receive this - what was it about?


I keep seeing references to emails they sent out yesterday, as well.  I have not gotten a thing!  Nothing in spam folders..nada.  Sort of irritates me.. I don't know...I think it is all the more irksome since their communication leaves something to be desired.  Still love them...but dang it, I hate missing out on important information.   

(maybe someone could post the newsletter for those of us who keep missing their emails?)


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's the newsletter in sections (it was the best I could do).


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 24, 2015)

And here is the Let's Overshare one:


----------



## kkat (Mar 24, 2015)

JenniferV said:


> And here is the Let's Overshare one


Awesome! Thanks so much for taking the time to share!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting @@JenniferV I got the first newsletter, but not the over share.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 24, 2015)

I...  am underwhelmed by my box.  Part of it could be that I opened my StyleQuarterly box right before it and was blow away by the curation and attention to theme and general usability of the contents.  

StyleQuarterly was everything that I had hoped Little Lace Box would be.  

I received the orange shampoo and conditioner and they smell amazing.  I just wish I was more into hair goop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the gold glitter Kate Spade water bottle which is cute but handwash only. Bummer.  Plus, Kate Spade or not... kinda boring.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not enthused in the slightest by a sponge.

I do like the idea of the canvas print but I really wish that more than only photos we have taken are allowed.  I wish there were some preset options to pick from.  I don't really like the look of actual photos on canvas (I like them to look like paint).

Once again, I didn't like the dissing of their customers in their letter.  Was it even necessary to mention that while some people don't like (or are allergic) to lavender or can't wear earrings or don't take baths, you find the necessity of blinking to be a chore?  Seriously?  That passed editing?  No one noticed that it comes across as the writer being excessively superior to those who didn't appreciate the last box?

I just think this box is not for me.  Which is okay.  I feel bad sometimes when I don't like a box because I'm like the easiest person to please ever!  But I don't like how they treat their customers as second class citizens (and I may be the only one that dislikes the tone of superiority)  and lately the themes have been completely ignored during curation.

I emailed to cancel since I didnt see the option on the new website.

I am sorry to be such a debbie-downer but I just can't support a business that thinks its okay to treat/view people this way.  If it was a one time thing, okay.  But it's not.  It's a culture of defensiveness and cutting others down to make themselves feel better and I don't appreciate that.  It started with their whole "youre not our demographic" when someone disliked the box on MSA, graduated to that ridiculous snark calling people idiots if they wanted to review items they'd tried before but not got through Little Lace Box (which is now gone from their site, thankfully) and continues to show up in little nastiness in their letter.

It's totally okay to disagree with me and think it's cute or "part of who they are" but I just don't think anyone should ever be treated like that, even inadvertently and even with permission.

Edit: Ahahaha! They didn't like this post!  I had initially emailed to suspend my account, which they did.  Now they just emailed me that they cancelled it.  Even though I didn't ask for it to be cancelled.  I had asked for it to be suspended and it had already been done.  I'll let you come to your own conclusions about that particular move.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Mar 24, 2015)

I personally think the letter is one of the best things about their box.  But I was raised in a traditional Mexican family with four brothers and we always talked to each other like that.  For us, it is not putting anyone down, it's just being funny.  That is the way I read their letter.  I don't like the last two boxes as much as i liked the others, but I don't think there is anything wrong with their sense of humor.  Again, I'm not as sensitive as some people might be.  If it offended you, then you made the right decision.  You shouldn't do business with people you don't feel comfortable with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raisin (Mar 24, 2015)

Well if the account was already suspended, why on earth would they cancel it? Especially since I've seen in the past where they say that you can ask to temporarily suspend your account. 

@@Saffyra did they say why they canceled?


----------



## jennielyndy (Mar 24, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I...  am underwhelmed by my box.  Part of it could be that I opened my StyleQuarterly box right before it and was blow away by the curation and attention to theme and general usability of the contents.
> 
> StyleQuarterly was everything that I had hoped Little Lace Box would be.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the tone. I liked their last box, but I didn't really appreciate that bit either. 

I didn't really care for this box because it didn't really follow the theme and it just all seems very generic. It's not really a question of value, because clearly we got our money's worth, but that's not why I subscribe to boxes; I subscribe to them for the surprise and opportunity to discover items that I wouldn't ordinarily think to try. I have shampoo and conditioner. I have water bottles and loofahs. I know people complained about the bath stuff and I didn't really understand that (except for the allergy to lavender) because they were truly unique takes on those types of items.  

I liked their original vision for these boxes and it seems like they've been struggling to find a way to please everyone and it's backfiring. 

I don't subscribe to boxes like popsugar because usually they send out items like this month's LLB and that's just not what I need or want. That's totally fine that there are lots of people who love things like that, but it's just not for me and this box is no longer for me either.

I cancelled.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 24, 2015)

Martha.Jimenez said:


> I personally think the letter is one of the best things about their box.  But I was raised in a traditional Mexican family with four brothers and we always talked to each other like that.  For us, it is not putting anyone down, it's just being funny.  That is the way I read their letter.  I don't like the last two boxes as much as i liked the others, but I don't think there is anything wrong with their sense of humor.  Again, I'm not as sensitive as some people might be.  If it offended you, then you made the right decision.  You shouldn't do business with people you don't feel comfortable with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Personally I liked the box more after I read the letter. I think it shows they are listening to us and trying to make improvements based on customer feedback. Although, you can never please everyone. And honestly I didn't understand the sentence about blinking, what does that even mean?

But I can see how their tone can be off-putting to some. I don't think they even realize they are doing it, I think it's just how they are used to communicating. I've liked the boxes and think they have really good taste, and that's all that's important to me at this point. But I agree, you get to choose who you give your money to.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 24, 2015)

@@Saffyra Did they suspend it and then cancel it? Just wondering if the cancellation is really a temporary suspension and they will reactive if you ask them to.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 24, 2015)

@@raisin @@MissKris17 Literally zero explanation for the cancellation.  Sum total of the email?

"We just canceled it."

And that was after telling me that the suspension was all taken care of about three hours prior to my post.  

No shirt, no shoes, no positive reviews- no service, eh?

Oh, and I said absolutely nothing in my email requesting a suspension except to ask that it be suspended for the month of April.


----------



## raisin (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## jennielyndy (Mar 24, 2015)

Holy crap! 

They're really not going to go far if they pull stunts like that.


----------



## kkat (Mar 24, 2015)

I liked the letter!  I thought it had a conversational, honest tone and did not get the feeling they were insulting customers but treating us to inside info.   It makes me like them more, really. I appreciate getting insight into their process and how they are working to improve.  I like that they are frank about it. 

I read it to mean, "Hey, we all have different tastes, we get that everyone won't like our stuff, but we are working on it! We heard your feedback!"  

That is just me though, and I can appreciate that others will feel differently. Some boxes and companies are not for me, either!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   _The cancelling the box thing, though. *Ouch*! I hate for anyone to feel that they have been treated poorly by any company. Eek!_

Sigh....and as much as I love love Kate Spade, I hope to see more unique brands in the future...

Also...LLB if you are reading this...WE DON'T ALL HATE GOLD, lol!  =)


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 24, 2015)

kkat said:


> Also...LLB if you are reading this...WE DON'T ALL HATE GOLD, lol!  =)


Haha! Ditto!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm a little bummed about the canvas, but mostly bc I have NO idea how to do it. I've tried 100 times to resize my picture, but it says error each time. I think it's bc I've used pics I've already uploaded to facebook.

I wish they had a set of prints we could pick from, but I don't know if this is a company making these for us or if they are just going to WalMart Photo!

I also question the value of the print. A friend just got a Living Social deal for super cheap.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 24, 2015)

@@Saffyra I'm in disbelief. The whole account is cancelled, not April's box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wow. That is sad.

The letter made me chuckled. I give the sisters credit for trying to please everyone. There's that saying, "You can please some people some of the time, you can please all the people all the time, but you can't please all the people all the time." That's what I was thinking about when they wrote about the paragraph about wanting to curate a box that everyone loves.The eyeball thing was a little strange especially since I can't lubricate my eyes on my own as part of my eye disease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still I understand it was meant to be funny.

I love receiving shampoo and conditioner that I am able to use. I used both today and like it. My ends got a little rough while I was on a minivacay and now they feel smooth and soft. I liked reading the background on the company. Things like that interest me. I'm not into Kate Spade, but I do like the water bottle and how it's made. It seems that there is a lot of buzz about it being a Kate Spade item so to me that says they selected a good item on the box. I'm happy with it because it's a glass bottle etc. The sponge will be used to remove my masks.

I know nothing about canvas prints although I always wanted one. I rather have a preselection too. I don't know if the additional information they included such as stretcher bars, gallery wraps, and CMYK makes it different than other canvas prints. I am concern that the picture I select will look horrible! I am leaning towards a scenery photo because it seems like I can't ruin that.

I remember singing "Up, Up and Away" in elementary school choir. I'm excited about next month's theme. Kitchen items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The internet has created transparency and immediacy. I'm a small business owner and worry about what people write online about my business. It has to be hard to pour your heart into something and watch it not worked out as planned or being misunderstood. LLB is interesting in that aspect because we see a lot of the human side of the sub boxes. Overall, they interact with us, try to work with our preferences, and take to heart our feedback.  There is room for improvement in customer service/communication, but the level of detail and information they provide us is more than what some of the other boxes. They are implementing changes to accommodate their growth.  I'm going to stick with them during their growing pains. It will be interesting to see what it looks like in 6 months. Still, it makes me sad about @@Saffyra.


----------



## subbox (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought that bit in the letter was funny as well. Didn't find it offensive in the least bit. But it is weird that they would just cancel your account without notice.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 25, 2015)

I should say that I'm not offended. I'm coming at this from a business perspective and maybe that's my problem. It's not a sustainable attitude for a successful business. In order to continue to grow, they've got to learn to provide polite customer service.

Cancelling my account because they don't like my opinions is legal. They can refuse service if they so choose. However, that's an emotional decision, not a successful business decision. It also denotes a certain level of unprofessionalism that coincides with how some of the other things they've done have come across.

Of course they can sit around and say "Good riddance! We don't want people like her subscribing anyway!" But that type of thing is not growing your business even if it is satisfying some other internal need.

But they're a small business and it's possible they just want to stay small. Growing up in a business environment myself, it's hard to disassociate myself from certain attitudes regarding success and how to conduct yourself in a professional manner. If they want to stay small then yes, they can continue on just as they are, be themselves in all their witty glory and cancel accounts of people they don't like.

And that's totally fine, too.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 25, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> @@Saffyra I'm in disbelief. The whole account is cancelled, not April's box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wow. That is sad.
> 
> The letter made me chuckled. I give the sisters credit for trying to please everyone. There's that saying, "You can please some people some of the time, you can please all the people all the time, but you can't please all the people all the time." That's what I was thinking about when they wrote about the paragraph about wanting to curate a box that everyone loves.The eyeball thing was a little strange especially since I can't lubricate my eyes on my own as part of my eye disease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still I understand it was meant to be funny.
> 
> ...


I agree, I think that they were trying to joke around in the letter and they are trying to gauge what will be a thumbs up for the majority of subscribers. But YES! we do like gold jewelry..... (for instance, look on ebay at last month's very popular popsugar arrow necklace...... there have been loads of the silver one up there for sale, but very few of the gold one's). 
I was underwhelmed by the 4 contents of the box itself, bodywash would have made more sense with the sponge that kinds of scares me, LOL, it looks like something out of a alien movie that will come alive while we sleep (bodysnatchers).

I am hoping that they work at keeping it unique with surprises like the canvas.....( like you I'm, Wow hope I don't mess it up) but I think it's a fun new experience to try, a big thumbs up on this item!

They have had a bunch of changes in the last month to do with their website, ordering system, the changeover and notification system. They very kindly contacted me and offered to refund my money (what was left of my yearly) if I chose, since I commented in here that I was flustrated with the aggravation of site switch over and resignup. I think on their part the growing pains of their business expanding has hit some stressful points, it must be at times a huge rolling overload. I have a good feeling, that they just need some slack to pull it together, and get all the facets running together in this different larger format. I am staying and rooting for them through their growing pains. GO LLB SISTERS!

They are going to have bumps in the road...... a huge trial for them I'm sure.... they sent me 3 extra boxes due to the change-over and I've notified them and will be returning them after they send me return slips. (Maybe I could find a box and slip them into to send back= one postage slip). I'm keeping the faith, hope they are also able to through the bumps they are incurring.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm actually really loving the sponge! It's soooo soft and shower gels lathers up so nice in it. I've never had a sponge like this, I guess it just never occured to me to buy one.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 25, 2015)

I got my box today. I totally told my kids the sponge was dead SpongeBob. I'm glad I got the Oliva shampoo and conditioner. It just seems more my thing than the orange. And I was a little worried about getting a glass water bottle. I know they are popular these days but I was worried about running around with it and possibly breaking it or it being heavier to carry, but it's not heavy and the cover makes me not worry about breaking it.


----------



## Weebs (Mar 26, 2015)

Weebs said:


> Boy, I was grumpy yesterday!  I sent off an email and I got a reply less than 30 minutes later saying they would be sending me a set of conditioners to match the two shampoos I received by mistake.  Super awesome of them to do that.
> 
> As for the water bottle, while pink is my least fave color, I didn't realize it's a glass bottle.  Whoa. That makes it even better, as I hate plastic bottles and this will be perfect for me to fill with my fave iced tea for work everyday.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide what picture to use for the canvas.  I'm envisioning something decorative that I can hang in my bedroom.... I may end up just taking a photo of some of the flowers in bloom here right now, or maybe a close up of a zebra pillow I have and love (my bedroom is all zebra stuff...so tacky, eh?  LOL).  I've been wanting to drag out my camera recently so this gives me a good trigger to do just that!


Well, here's some positives about the company:  They sent me another email saying that they ran out of the Oliva conditioners but not to worry - they sent me a package with both the orange shampoo and conditioner.... plus "a couple of surprises" they want me to check out (new items from their store) and give them some feedback on.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I should get the package tomorrow and now I'm super excited to see what they are sending me!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 26, 2015)

Weebs said:


> Well, here's some positives about the company: They sent me another email saying that they ran out of the Oliva conditioners but not to worry - they sent me a package with both the orange shampoo and conditioner.... plus "a couple of surprises" they want me to check out (new items from their store) and give them some feedback on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should get the package tomorrow and now I'm super excited to see what they are sending me!


@@Weebs please share your extra treats with us if you don' mind. So glad they took care of you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I just received my email explaining the code for the print. It was a great letter and the code is good until 12/15 so plenty of time to figure out what you want to use.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Mar 26, 2015)

I just tried to use to code sent for the canvas. It worked but no matter what I do it wants to charge me 10.01 for shipping. I emailed LLB to give them the heads up, not sure if everyone else is having this issue. But for me, I can't find a way around the extra shipping so I'll be waiting until that is fixed.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't tried it yet so thank you for the heads up. Hope they can get it fixed.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 27, 2015)

Well written. They acknowledge and empathize with customer expressed concerns, and proactively provide potential resolutions.

Well done LLB!!! I'm excited to get my canvas. Still not sure what picture I'll use, but we'll make it work!!


----------



## Barbie Allen (Mar 27, 2015)

I've been chatting with them on FB Messenger so they are looking into it. Hopefully for everyone else it is just a problem for me lol  I think my cat's fat bum on a canvas can wait.  :wub:


----------



## lns02 (Mar 27, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> I just tried to use to code sent for the canvas. It worked but no matter what I do it wants to charge me 10.01 for shipping. I emailed LLB to give them the heads up, not sure if everyone else is having this issue. But for me, I can't find a way around the extra shipping so I'll be waiting until that is fixed.


It's trying to charge me for shipping, too, so I'm going to wait.


----------



## Weebs (Mar 27, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> @@Weebs please share your extra treats with us if you don' mind. So glad they took care of you.


OMG I got the package today and here is what's in it!  SUPER over the top sweet of them to do this.  I was only expecting to get one matching Oliva conditioner for the one that was missing in my box (I got two shampoos instead of the pair).  I sent them an email and they did ALL this for little ole me.  No matter how broke I get because of my new car, this is one subscription I'm keeping forever.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 27, 2015)

Weebs said:


> OMG I got the package today and here is what's in it! SUPER over the top sweet of them to do this. I was only expecting to get one matching Oliva conditioner for the one that was missing in my box (I got two shampoos instead of the pair). I sent them an email and they did ALL this for little ole me. No matter how broke I get because of my new car, this is one subscription I'm keeping forever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@Weebs thank you for sharing. You got a lovely little care package.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 30, 2015)

Just checking, has anyone had their points restored to their account yet? I know the email said it should be done by April 1st, but since it is March 30th, I thought maybe someone would have seen something by now.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 30, 2015)

I checked my account and all I see is my address and past orders. Nothing else.


----------



## Weebs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nothing here.  I was saving up points to grab some earrings and such... hope they show up soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lraien (Mar 31, 2015)

I was hoping subs would open soon because I'd like to get a few boxes before the end of the school year as teacher gifts. That seems unlikely to happen in time.

I do think it's smart that they're being realistic and not overextending just to increase total subscribers.... just wish it wasn't this month.


----------



## roohound (Mar 31, 2015)

Has everyone received their code for the canvas yet? I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## kkat (Mar 31, 2015)

roohound said:


> Has everyone received their code for the canvas yet? I'm still waiting on mine.


They sent them out last week - got mine on the 26th.  Email them, for sure!


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like they are on track in having the points up by April 1st. I have a little tab in the bottom right that says 0 LLB Points. I am not concern about it being 0 yet because my sister's account reads the same. I am guessing it will load overnight.

My canvas code arrived via email on March 26.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 31, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> Looks like they are on track in having the points up by April 1st. I have a little tab in the bottom right that says 0 LLB Points. I am not concern about it being 0 yet because my sister's account reads the same. I am guessing it will load overnight.
> 
> My canvas code arrived via email on March 26.


That's good to know. What page on the bottom right, because I'm not seeing a tab on my account page. It still also says that my sub started the day that I "recreated" my account which isn't accurate either I signed up for an annual, and paid in December, with January being my first box.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 31, 2015)

I log back in and can no longer see it. All I can see is my address and past history. I can't tell if I have an active sub.

The point tab was in the bottom right hand corner and said LLB Points 0. I was able to click on it which expanded it into a pop-up box which had referrals etc. It's not there now, but at least we know it existed.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't have points showing up either. I really want it to happen soon so I can double check my balance and then purchase a couple of jewlery items I have been eyeing!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Apr 1, 2015)

I've used points for purchases on LLB and it's a great feature. I just wish their shipping wasn't so insanely expensive. I think I paid $13 shipping for my last order. That's a bit much (it was a set fee not by weight, at least not that I could tell, and in any event it wasn't a heavy box). I ended up ordering an additional product to get me to $50 for free shipping I think. That's the only thing deterring me from ordering from their online store again. The points are a great feature for the sub since they motivated me to check out the site and ultimately make a purchase.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 1, 2015)

Fashion Diva said:


> I've used points for purchases on LLB and it's a great feature. I just wish their shipping wasn't so insanely expensive. I think I paid $13 shipping for my last order. That's a bit much (it was a set fee not by weight, at least not that I could tell, and in any event it wasn't a heavy box). I ended up ordering an additional product to get me to $50 for free shipping I think. That's the only thing deterring me from ordering from their online store again. The points are a great feature for the sub since they motivated me to check out the site and ultimately make a purchase.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, it's April 1st, and I was hoping the points would populate after midnight, but still nothing. I really want to review my March Items, but I have been waiting to see if my old point total comes through correctly.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 1, 2015)

I thought I would share my update. I did email LLB, and got a response less than a half hour later. They are hoping to still have points converted over by today, but they are at the mercy of the third party company doing the transfer. My email was responded to so quickly, and efficiently to the best that they could do (and it was humorous too), so I will wait patiently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Apr 2, 2015)

We did recieve our canvas codes. I am dusting off my laptop (hardly use it theses days) and doing a scan and trying to get my Taxes done (ehhh!) after getting back from a camping trip! So we haven't had the time to check out our LLB accounts (points) nor even try to look at the canvas site... Since you need to use a computer/laptop to upload your photo and manipulate their site.

Just have to quickly tell of the generosity sent my way....LLB sent me an email saying to just keep the 3 extra boxes they sent me! Love the smell of that blood orange shampoo, and if anything (has a bit of deterent for my color treated hair) I'll use it for hand soap while using the conditioner as intended... The smell is very mood uplifting, like the warmth of sunshine!


----------



## aweheck (Apr 2, 2015)

(Redundant post, deleted)


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 2, 2015)

Lol, UPDATE. I love sharing info, but unfortunately there isn't much new today. I just got the kindest email from the lovely lady who responded to my email about points yesterday. She reached out to me to follow up on her response from yesterday. In her email she apologized again, but just doesn't know exactly when the points will post, because they are waiting for the point company to do their job. She looked up my points total, and told me what was,and wasn't included in that total, and was just super sweet. I really appreciate the fact that she remembered their was a correspondence with me yesterday, and she took the time to give me an update. I really do feel like they are trying so hard, and sometimes, as life goes, things are out of your control. I wish them the best of luck, and think when the ball is totally back in their court, and the kinks are worked out, their company will be even more fabulous.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 2, 2015)

I logged into my account tonight. I put my cursor over the help button on the bottom right hand side. About a minute later another box appeared in light blue that says Little Lace Box 0 points

I clicked it on and it became a popup with tabs that says

Account Earn Redeem History My Rewards

It looks like we can only redeem 250, 500, or 750 points. Under earn it says we earn $1.00 for every point and 250 for every new referral - first time customer.  The FAQ states we still receive the 50 points for a review.

I have no idea if this is how it will look in the end.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 2, 2015)

I just went to the website and it says monthly boxes are $59.99!!

What??? Is that for reals or do I need to get glasses??

*Edit

It looks like that is a one time non-renewing subscription. Hmmmm makes me wonder if their prices are going to go up!


----------



## raisin (Apr 3, 2015)

That's a huge jump from there regular price


----------



## raisin (Apr 3, 2015)

So they took away the option to sign up for a monthly subscription, you now have the choice of doing a 3, 6 or 12 month subscription only, which is probably gonna be prepaid. For those who want to do month to month I suppose will have to make a one time purchase, but that's not really cost efficient nor will it guarantee a box as we can all see no one new has been able to sign up for two months.

I guess this kind of keeps those people away who subscribe and cancel with different emails just to receive a discount on each box.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I wonder if this will affect current month to month subscribers?


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 3, 2015)

They might still be working on setting up the prices given that we're seeing the numbers change throughout the day. (fingers crossed)


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 3, 2015)

My points are loaded ladies, so check your accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Colleen1212 (Apr 3, 2015)

I emailed them yesterday because I hadn't received my canvas code.  I received a reply within an hour or so with instructions and my code.  I hadn't signed up on the new site yet, seems to be the reason why I didn't get the code.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 3, 2015)

I m confused so if we are already signed up for month to month is the april box 59.99 or the reg. price?  Thats a pretty big jump for a monthly box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 3, 2015)

So what on your wish lists for this month's box ladies?


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hooray they just sent an e-mail answering all our questions.  Here it is, its a long one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> : 

 
  _ _

Hello everyone,

We wanted to update all of you on the recent changes you are seeing on the Little Lace Box website.  As many of you are aware, we moved our website from our old host to an entirely new platform and host.  We chose Shopify because of its reputation for being bulletproof and extremely reliable.  And although the entire process is not something we want to do again…ever, Shopify has allowed us to give our subscribers some things we couldn’t before, like PayPal Checkout.  Many of you have been asking for that and now we are able to offer it.  Unfortunately we have also found Shopify to be quite limiting in some areas.  Their claim is that it is a tradeoff allowing them to offer a 99% availability service level.

1)      The LLB reward points have finally been added to your accounts.  You just need to log into your account and you will find your point balance.

With the change to Shopify, we have had to make a number of changes to our loyalty program. 

To redeem your points, you now have to claim a coupon (of any denomination shown), copy and paste the coupon code into a special field at checkout and go through the normal checkout process.  This seems like a lot of unnecessary mouse clicks, and you can only use one coupon at a time. 

I also think that if you pick a coupon denomination that is higher than the amount in your cart, you will lose the difference (I’m not sure about this because we still haven’t gotten a good answer to that question yet, but I wouldn’t take any chances). 

Shopify does not support points for reviews.  They support reviews, they just don’t allow shop owners to give points for reviews.  This is a BIG DEAL.  We need reviews because it helps us determine what we should carry in inventory.  If a large number of you say, “I would never buy this again,” then we aren’t going to carry it in inventory.  Reviews also make people feel better about buying a product, so they are critical to the success of an online store.

The other obvious issue with this, is that reviews are how most of you get your points.  We want our subscribers to be happy, so we came up with what we feel is the best approach to fixing this problem.  We looked at the average number of points obtained by all of you through reviews each month and that number was 300 points (the equivalent of $6.00).  So we decided that effective immediately we would go to a Free Shipping policy on all store items.  Prior to this, the minimum sale was $50.00 in order to get free shipping (and if you used an LLB Point discount that dropped the price below $50.00 you still had to pay the shipping).  This should save all of you an average of $8.00 in shipping on the average order (the equivalent of 400 points)

If you buy from us once a month, then this change is basically “a wash” in terms of being a benefit.  If you buy from us multiple times in a month, then this is a MUCH BETTER DEAL.

We will still give one point for each dollar spent in the store, and we added the ability to get additional points by referring friends who make purchases. 

Although we feel we have created an alternative that will benefit all of you as much as the old review points, we know that some people will be unhappy with this solution.  Regardless of how you feel about this, it’s important to LLB that you understand we had no choice in this matter.  Shopify is not going to change for us, so we had to be resourceful and find another way to be competitive.  If you do the math, this is a much better deal for you.  The problem for LLB is that it doesn’t get us what we need, which is reviews.  So we hope that you will continue to review the products you purchase as well as those items found in your box.

2)      Annual subscribers are still not showing up in our system.  Like the points program, we are at the mercy of the vendor to get these uploaded into our system, unfortunately in their defense, they are writing code to automatically create an account for the annual subscribers who haven’t already created a new account on our website. 

This step is necessary in order to do the upload properly.  For those of you who have gone to our site and created a new account, thank you.

If you haven’t already done so, please go to the site and create a new account.  Please use the same email address that you used on our old site, so that all of the historical information matches up properly.

One way or the other, this will be finished next week.  So if you are an annual subscriber, plan on seeing your information populate your account next week.

3)      A Price Change:  Effective April 26th, USPS has announced another price increase for its various services.  We love using USPS Priority 2-Day Mail to ship your Little Lace Box.  The fact that we can ship an LLB on Saturday from Florida and it shows up at the doors of our subscribers, on the West Coast, on Monday, is wonderful.

We have looked at a number of alternative shipping methods in order to cut costs, but we hated all of them, so we decided to stick with Priority 2-Day Mail.  It also means we will be instituting a price increase that will be effective when we open sales for subs again in April.  HERE’s THE GOOD NEWS:  This price increase will only apply to NEW SUBSCRIBERS.  If you currently have a subscription with us, then you didn’t have to read any of section 3 (and I apologize for the 90 seconds of misspent time used to read this section), because it doesn’t apply to you.  Remember the old American Express tagline, “Membership has its privileges”?  Well it’s not a tagline we particularly care for, but in this rare instance it applies.  In the event that you cancel your subscription and want to come back, you will be under the new pricing.  Prices will increase by $10 on a subscription and $20.00 on a one-time box purchase.

4)      Effective in May, we will be changing to a bi-monthly box.  We have come to the conclusion that in order to open up our subscription sales (which have been closed for two months) and provide you with a high-end box each time, we need to give our suppliers (and ourselves) more time.  We thought we’d be caught up by now, but we are not.  For monthly subscribers, this means that after the April box, we will not be charging again until June.

For annual subscribers this means your remaining subscription is now twice as long.  However, we realize this is not what you envisioned when you purchased the annual subscription, nor did you think we would be forced to remove the review points, so if any of you would like a refund for the remaining boxes in your annual subscription, we completely understand.  You don’t even have to say why.  Just send us an email ([email protected]) and we will process a refund and place it back on your credit card.  We wouldn’t make the change to bi-monthly, if we didn’t think it would lead to an improvement in the overall customer experience.

5)      A word about the Canvas prints.  We have received a lot of artwork and images for the March Canvas print offer, unfortunately most of them will not work.  Here’s why, the canvas is a 12 x 12 canvas, so it’s a square.  Most of you have sent in rectangular images, and that will not work on a square canvas, so please crop them into a square prior to sending them to us.  We can enlarge them and crop them, but it’s really not a good idea to have someone else crop your picture.  Also, please do not use anything that you download from the internet, even if you own it.  Here’s why, internet images are typically 75 dpi (low resolution images) and to print, we need 300 dpi, so please send us photos that are taken with a camera and uploaded onto your PC /Mac and then sent to us.

6)      We apologize for throwing so much at you all at once, and I truly apologize for authoring this dull, discursive email, so I’d like to end on a high note.  LLB will be featured on an upcoming edition of GMA (Good Morning America), and we will let you know more as we get closer.  Also, a large multinational company (a brand with which we are all familiar) has asked us to curate a box for a program they are starting.  This box will not be for sale to the public, but instead will be given to customers who make a certain type of purchase (i.e. buy a first-class plane ticket to X and you will get this box as a thank you).  We will be branded just as the curator of the box.  We were flattered to be asked to do it, and will give you more information when we are able.

Thank you again for being a subscriber and friend and have a great holiday weekend.

Team LLB


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, that was a long read, but I have no objections to the changes. I'm actually glad they are switching to a bimonthly schedule, because it's less expensive and I don't feel like I have to choose between this or popsugar. And free shipping is my favourite kind of discount.

As for April, I'm not sure what to expect apart from the kitchen theme. I'm not a very good cook, but I like getting kitchen stuff now and then because it reminds me to make an effort to improve.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2015)

I think going bi-monthly and increasing the price is a smart move, for sure.  I was hoping they would do this. It's easier to curate a box when you've got an extra month.

I would expect to see more carefully curated boxes, which more fun for them and more fun for the subscriber, too.

Annual subscribers basically hit the jackpot because they'll be sitting at the old price for so long.  I think LLB might take a hit on subscribers for a bit because of the price jump but if the next three boxes are awesome, I think it won't make a difference.

I also liked seeing the good customer service that several MUT members have received.  After being treated so crappily for absolutely no reason, hopefully this is a turn for the better and it continues to improve.


----------



## lns02 (Apr 3, 2015)

I got that email and I'm still a little confused - maybe it's because I'm reading this after 9 pm on a Friday!

I'm most confused about the canvas print.  I already sent them my picture.  So now I need to crop it and resend?  I'm not sure I even know how to crop a photo into a square.  Fun times.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raisin (Apr 3, 2015)

I think the GMA feature may increase growth exponentially.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 3, 2015)

I applaud these ladies. They acknowledged what wasn't working on their end, and instead of folding, or allowing it to continue, and turn into a big mess, they made a new plan. I am an annual subber, and I am totally fine with it going to bi monthly, now I won't need to make a payment until mid 2016, lol. It does stink that the new company they are working with doesn't allow review points, but I do like that they took the time to figure out how to make it work with free shipping. I LOVE free shipping! I wish LLB much continued success. The transparency, and honesty makes me love the box more, and I can't wait to see what's in store.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 3, 2015)

If they couldn't keep up after the reviews on MSA how on earth are they going to survive GMA!!

I'm ok with every other month! Quite honestly, this box is the first one on the chopping block bc of the cost. Now it's only $20 a month so it doesn't have to get cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I'm over the canvas print. It just seems like way too much work! I'm an old school technology dinosaur, but even I take pictures on my phone! I could probably dig up a camera somewhere...but who remembers how to do all that uploading!! Wait...I don't even have a computer to upload it to!! This is going to be harder than I thought!!

Looks like I'll be adding the canvas code to the subscription box hoard pile!! It won't be lonely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It can make friends with the multiple cheese boards!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hmm... I have an annual, so going to bi-monthly means fewer boxes and I won't have to pay again until November 2016. I guess that means I need to get another sub to fill the gap. 

oh darn


----------



## aweheck (Apr 4, 2015)

lns02 said:


> I got that email and I'm still a little confused - maybe it's because I'm reading this after 9 pm on a Friday!
> 
> I'm most confused about the canvas print. I already sent them my picture. So now I need to crop it and resend? I'm not sure I even know how to crop a photo into a square. Fun
> 
> times.


 I too am a bit confused! I don't get a few of the changes. If anyone can clarify? So my daughter has a subscription of paying each month.... Will hers increase in $'s for June's box? The free shipping is going to be put in place because the new site can not handle points....for reviews..... But it will allot points for purchases from the store? Do we earn points when we buy a box anymore? Or how else do we earn points? I'm so confused LOL! I've read that LLB email 3 times... My brain is overloaded between that and finishing

off my tax returns.


----------



## raisin (Apr 4, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> If they couldn't keep up after the reviews on MSA how on earth are they going to survive GMA!!


This is what I wonder too. It seems like there will be even more problems, or the box will totally go full on PopSugar and feature mostly all well known brands such as Kate Spade. Its already hard enough for their brand partners to keep up with the demand. You go on any national television show, which is good for the girls, you can expect to just break the internet. We'll see how this goes in the following months.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 4, 2015)

I was a bit overwhelmed by the letter when I read it last night, so I re-read it this morning. I'm still confused. While I enjoy the letters they include in the boxes, they are never concise.  When you are trying to deliver a lot of information and you aren't doing it in a concise manner the message becomes muddled.

Regarding the points, I *think* they mean that our existing points are now there but we won't earn any more points going forward. We'll get free shipping instead. To use existing points, we redeem them for a coupon, but the coupons are in set amounts. So if the coupon levels are 500 and 750 and you have 650 points, you can redeem for the 500 coupon only and lose the 150 points in excess of 500. Again, this is my understanding, I might be completely wrong. lol 

As far as the canvas is concerned, I was going to use a scenery photo from my honeymoon in Costa Rica. I really don't want to crop that. I think I'll give this canvas picture thing a try, but to be honest, I'm not expecting it to work out. They offer deals for these canvas print things on Groupon all the time (they're practically free) and Costco does it too. If I really want one there are other options.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 4, 2015)

Tried to size a picture for the canvas print.

Got frustrated.

Gave up.

Used my 20% Ulta coupon to buy $180 worth of makeup and skincare products.

Feel better.


----------



## Weebs (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm sad about the points issue... we can only get "coupons" for $15 off a purchase now.  I saved a bunch of points to buy some items I had been eying and now I can only get those items with a $15 discount.  You can't stack coupons... so I'm sad about that part, but at least I can grab the $14.99 earrings I was planning on getting with the order.  

I do like that they are going to bi-monthly and that the price increase won't hit us that are already subscribed. That's good news.  This gives them more time to curate the boxes a little better and I'm hoping they will be even better.  I still have not grabbed my camera for the canvas picture.  I really want to take a picture of something to match my bedroom... maybe I'll just take a plain picture of my zebra striped pillow... still thinking.  I'd love to see someone's final item before I proceed with mine just so I can get a good idea of what the final product will look like.... hmmm...


----------



## raisin (Apr 5, 2015)

This was posted on MSA regarding the shipping increase

http://blog.stamps.com/2015/03/04/usps-announces-postage-rate-increase-starts-april-26-2015/

IMPORTANT UPDATE! On March 27, the USPS announced they will delay the implementation of the 2015 rate increase and classification changes scheduled to start on Sunday, April 26, 2015. USPS rates WILL NOT be changing on April 26, 2015.

Priority Mail

For Priority Mail packages, rates will NOT BE INCREASING in 2015. As a reminder, Priority Mail rates were reduced in September 2014. With 2 day delivery to over 90% of U.S. addresses and improved tracking, Priority Mail is a great shipping option for e-commerce sellers.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 5, 2015)

so what does that mean for the LLB rate increase?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2015)

it's an interesting box from what I see. I havent puchased - I did try to do so prior to the last month but ran into so many problems with the website not working. from everyone's concerns about Customer Service - to the fact that they never replied to 2 messages that I sent them on facebook, I am not going to bother with this box.  I'll watch from the side. Nothing bothers me more than non-responsive companies.


----------



## Seola (Apr 8, 2015)

So, I'm giving up... (summary at the bottom):

I got the email on the difficulties charging me on March 7th, but was told it was an error.  Then... I was never charged.  I emailed twice before I left for vacation for 2 weeks and got nothing.  My FB post asking about those who got the email, but didn't get charged and didn't get any emails from them either.  Since I don't have an account now, I can't login to check anything either.

Alas, no March box and so now, no boxes at all.

I also find it weird that even with changing hosting, they have essentially lost everything and have to manually import stuff.  Did they not do backups?  It's not very hard and it's not expensive (and in most cases, is free)?  A separate list for emails should be handled away from your hosting server so you can tell people when your server goes down, the site messes up or the host changes, so there should have been no problem with a mass email explaining something to everyone - I never got a single email about changes, how to reactivate or even that my account wouldn't work.  One should keep a backup of your mailing list with a secondary server holding those.  I did this even for my TINY business back in the day where I got maybe 30 orders a month.  There are free ones for tiny places with simple opt-in mangagement and really inexpensive ones for bigger ones that has more automated systems.

I do website building as a second job, creating backend commerce systems and running code for html and php and maybe it's because of that, that I'm having trouble with all this - just like I was with their previous excuses.  Maybe it's dumb luck that the issues they are hitting on are the very two areas I work in, but with no communication and the deletion of FB posts (mine wasn't the only one to go - and these aren't mean posts in the slightest, they are just deleting all evidence there are any issues so the whole "they are letting the customers know they will do better" thing is a farce - there was never anything telling me anything).

_Summary_: So I got a bad email, never was charged, never told what was going on (nor was there a FB post made that explained anything), never COULD find a way to even get charged and was deleted off the page trying to order.  It shouldn't be this hard to give someone my money!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's weird they will allow someone to buy single boxes, but can't handle new subs either - either they have the products or they don't...


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 8, 2015)

@@Seola It cracks me up that you put a summary at the bottom. LLB should have done the same thing with that letter they sent out.


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 8, 2015)

@@Seola I had somewhat similar issues regarding trying very hard to buy the box and not being able to do so on their end. They even had me speak to the person/company who runs their charges for them. That person told me the exact opposite info as LLB, and he blamed my credit card company for any issues. Weird. I decided it wasn't worth it and stopped trying. Then LLB sent out two bad boxes in a row, and I considered it great luck on my end. I'm always happy not to waste money!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 8, 2015)

Honestly, I just don't know what to make of this company. It seems like they are trying to be honest, but are they really? If shipping rates aren't going up, then are their prices still going up? If they need to raise prices, then just raise prices.

As far as needing extra time for companies to supply their boxes, I'd love to know what was in last month's box that required extra time to prepare!!

I also read a comment on their FB page from the end of March that said they would be opening subs for the May box, but now there won't be a box until June? It seems to me like something else has taken priority over their box.

I'm also suspicious of a company that doesn't allow people to post on their FB page. Even PopSugar allowed it and man were they getting slammed for a few months there!!

I don't know...maybe I am just overthinking it!!


----------



## aweheck (Apr 8, 2015)

@Tiffany92 - I have been wondering about exactly the same things. Its like they have three game-plans and aren't quite certain which one to fully initiate. That business of being featured on GMA may have shifted things to initiate another I suspect.


----------



## lns02 (Apr 9, 2015)

Has anyone who submitted an image for the canvas heard from them?  I sent 2 (I resubmitted after the last long email).  I haven't heard a word.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 10, 2015)

Whoa--I just read all of this thread and am kind of amazed. I was all "take my money" when I saw the first few boxes, but the combo of recent underwhelming boxes and a price increase? Yikes.

I hope they work it out and figure out what works for them--it would be nice to have a bimonthly box like this one to add to my popsugar sub. It seems a bit risky to add this now with no idea what to expect from the next few boxes.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Apr 10, 2015)

I received my canvas yesterday. I used a picture of my cat that I took with my Olympus camera. You can see the pic at my instagram @Barbeequeue . It turned out really cute and I am happy. It does not have hardware to attach the picture to the wall which is my only compaint.I may buy some scotch double sided velcro tape to attach it to my wall, hopefully the canvas will hold up to it without tearing off.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> I received my canvas yesterday. I used a picture of my cat that I took with my Olympus camera. You can see the pic at my instagram @Barbeequeue . It turned out really cute and I am happy. It does not have hardware to attach the picture to the wall which is my only compaint.I may buy some scotch double sided velcro tape to attach it to my wall, hopefully the canvas will hold up to it without tearing off.


Thanks for sharing. The canvas looks like it turned out really nice. Your cat is adorable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Apr 10, 2015)

I saw this on their site.  Well done Tara.  [SIZE=11pt]You Go Glen Coco!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Rating:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 5 stars
*Author:* Tara 

One of the items in the last month's box was a canvas print. It wasn't technically in the box since it had to be shipped separately, but this is such a nice addition - a valuable work of art for your walls using your own photography. It sounds like it's been a bit of a nightmare for Little Lace Box - between people complaining that they can't choose a picture, that the process is too complicated, and then not being able to follow the directions. In a recent email, it sounds like a lot of people uploaded the wrong things. I know computers are complicated and I definitely get that. I wasn't sure I did it right, either, but my box arrived and it seems I did. I also have to say that this was far from complicated. I think the entire process took me ten minutes. Maybe.

I admit I have a bit of buyer's remorse, but only because I couldn't choose which picture to do and no natter what, I was going to wonder if I made the right choice. It's not the problem of Little Lace Bo x at all! The quality of this canvas is exceptional. I was notified it was shipping, had it in two days, and it was wrapped VERY securely inside. The colors pop on the canvas and the frame is solid. I'm really happy to have this for my wall and, in fact, I may even order more later with the photos I didn't use.

I am not only happy with the box, but this item is going to last far longer than pretty much 90% of the items you get in boxes. I really can't see how this could be anything less than fantastic![/SIZE]


----------



## Barbie Allen (Apr 10, 2015)

I totally agree with Tara's review. I felt like the process of choosing a photo to use was pretty easy. Pick a higher quality (essentially- do not use a cell phone picture), a picture that would work well as a square, with some extra space on the sides that wouldn't be needed on the canvas.

It took me a few minutes to choose a picture and I recieved a shipping notification within 2 weeks, and it took 2 days to ship. Easy peasy!

I felt like their directions over complicated it at first, stating to use higher dpi's or something like that. I had no idea what that meant. I just visualized what I thought my photo would turn out like and it worked just fine. I hate to say that they should have just summarized/dumbed the directions down.. but really they should have, and I feel that way about most of the letters/emails. Too much info gets lost in translation.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Apr 10, 2015)

This was also on their site.  This is complicated, but it looks like the USPS rate increase has been pushed back at least a month.  For all the people who think they're not being honest with us, take the time to read this.  By the way, gasoline went up in my neighborhood over $.50 in the last month and no one bothered to call me and get my approval.  

Ratecase Delayed: What You Need to Know	by Kim Mauch, 
On Friday, USPS announced that the next postage increase, which was scheduled for April 26, has been delayed. There has been a lot of confusion about this price increase, including lots of discussion between USPS and the Postal Regulatory Commission (PRC). Here’s what you need to know about the changes.



 

 

 


 





Ratecase Delayed: What You Need to Know

 


Why the delay?This has been one of the messiest rate proposals in recent history. The original filing contained incorrectly calculated prices, incomplete sortation language, and poorly organized “billing determinants”. Billing determinants are used to describe how major changes to pricing logic, like the proposed FSS rates, comply with the price cap. The PRC remanded the rate proposal back to USPS for corrections twice. And even though the First-Class rates were approved, after the second remand there simply wasn’t enough time for USPS, or the industry, to implement any additional changes in the required 45 days. Rather than splitting the rate increases by class, USPS decided to push the entire set of changes. This decision was determined after much discussion with the postal industry, as well as the internal IT departments.

When will prices increase now?We’re not sure. Once the postal service re-files, that will re-start the 45-day “clock” on a new implementation date. After the filing, the industry will have one week to file comments, and then the PRC will have a week to make their decision. If USPS files a clean proposal soon, we could see a new date announced for as early as late May, but nothing has been announced.

How much will my postage go up?This is another unknown at this time. The original filing used the CPI price allotment of 1.966% back in January. However, over the last few months that allowance has increased. We don’t know yet whether USPS would re-file using the old CPI amount, or if they’ll attempt to file with a later percentage.

What about the exigency rates?USPS increased prices an additional 4.3% last year due to the extraordinary hardships they had during the recession. As part of the exigency filing, they are expected to “roll back” that price increase when they have fully funded the amount determined by the PRC. Based on the current information we have, the exigency prices are due to be rolled back by early fall. However, USPS has filed in an appeals court to make the exigency prices permanent. That court has not yet ruled, so the state of exigency is also in question. The mailing industry advocated for USPS to time this year’s price increase with the exigency rollback, so that we would only need to adjust for one rate change this year. It’s still unclear whether that’s the route the postal service will take.

What happens to the incentive programs scheduled for May?USPS has not officially announced what will happen with the incentives. While the proposed incentives have been approved by the PRC, they will require some level of software change in PostalOne. Whether that will be pushed back is unknown at this point.

What happens with Mail.dat and PostalOne?PostalOne release R41 and the implementation of Mail.dat 15-1 were specifically designed to support the new rates and sortation rules. These will be also delayed until the new implementation date.

When will I get software to support the next rate case?This will depend greatly on when USPS files its next rate proposal and how similar that proposal is to the last filing. We expect at least a few changes to prices and postage statement layouts. After the final prices, statements and DMM language is available, your software will be released as soon as possible.

Unfortunately, there are still quite a few unknowns about what is next. But mailers can relax a bit knowing that the price increases have been pushed off at least a month. If you have questions about the rate case, please let us know. To keep up with the latest news as it breaks, subscribe to our blog.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok, so I read the article and here's what I took from it: they don't know what the rate increase will be and they don't know when the rates are going up.

Did I read it wrong?


----------



## Weebs (Apr 10, 2015)

I work in the mailings industry (not for the USPS specifically but we use USPS and also have rate increase when they do)... This isn't LLB's fault at all and we all are sitting in the unknown with USPS.  For now, it's been delayed.  Does it mean it will happen sometime within the next month?  We don't know.  Within this year?  We don't know.  I applaud LLB for working in a strategy for the increase in costs ahead of time and for letting us know their plan.  LLB isn't going to raise their prices until the USPS does... again, I applaud them for that too.  THANKS LLB!


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 10, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Ok, so I read the article and here's what I took from it: they don't know what the rate increase will be and they don't know when the rates are going up.
> 
> Did I read it wrong?


That's what I got out of the 679 word letter.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 10, 2015)

Please let me state that I really don't care what they do with their prices! Their company = Their decisions.

I guess I misunderstood about their increases. I thought they were going into effect when they open subscriptions in April. I missed the memo that said they were not increasing prices until the USPS does!

Edit: OK, that was a total lie! I guess I do care about what they do with their prices otherwise I wouldn't be spending my afternoon talking about it!!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 10, 2015)

I was billed today for April's box. I can't wait and hope it is extra special because it is my birthday month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Apr 10, 2015)

I just got my notification also! Yay! Tonight is going to be a Little Lace Box night! I haven't been able to explore on the website and look at the pretties for months. I'm thinking I'll try and pull out my laptop tonight and see what photo's I have that might work for my canvas order and try and work that all out, since my man-child is working this evening and I won't get interrupted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

When is it that LLB will ship? on the 15th or 20th?


----------



## Andi B (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok, so they're going to an every other month schedule after the April box? I guess I read the last email too quickly, because I was thinking I wouldn't get another box until May. This is a pleasant surprise!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 10, 2015)

@@aweheck I couldn't find any information on when it will ship. I am hoping it will ship earlier since it billed early this month.

@@Andi B April is the last month for the every month schedule. Next box will be in June from the way I understand it.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ideas on what might be in this month's box?? I have no idea what to expect! There are so many possibilities! Kitchen items are so uncommon (except for cheese boards) that I'll probably be excited about anything!


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Ideas on what might be in this month's box?? I have no idea what to expect! There are so many possibilities! Kitchen items are so uncommon (except for cheese boards) that I'll probably be excited about anything!


_I'm thinking they ll find some more yummy finds like the chocolate sauce and honey.  Maybe some spices, oil, or seasoning salt sets.  Wouldn't surprise me to see some sort of cook book or recipe keeper in there. Nonna's kitchen make s me think of old school,italian country for some reason.  Wooden spoons, rolling pins, , and homemade tomato sauce pops into my head  lol.  I really need a cute wine stopper so I d love to see one of those in there.  Some cute kitchen decor would be fun! There needs to be more home/kitchen boxes I m really excited for this one!_


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 11, 2015)

Maybe an apron and/or cute oven mitts too...I love hearing everyone's ideas, what would everyone else like to see in this box?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm thinking maybe a cute apron. I have a ton of them, but I can always use more. They're nice to have during the summer to throw on before I go out, and garden.


----------



## Weebs (Apr 11, 2015)

Weebs said:


> I'm sad about the points issue... we can only get "coupons" for $15 off a purchase now.  I saved a bunch of points to buy some items I had been eying and now I can only get those items with a $15 discount.  You can't stack coupons... so I'm sad about that part, but at least I can grab the $14.99 earrings I was planning on getting with the order.


I can eat my words now... Logged onto the site last night and there are now $30 off coupons to redeem with points.  Much better!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 11, 2015)

@@Weebs That's great news.

I can't remember what exactly is the theme beyond Nonna's kitchen. Is it kitchen only?

oh! Wooden spoons and rolling pins sound nice. Maybe a canister? I wonder if we will receive a food item? My guesses are a lovely hand soap for the kitchen, a kitchen utensil such as a wooden spoon or rolling pin, something larger such as a canister or a cookie jar, Italian cookies to put in the cookie jar, seasonings for sauce or gravy (depending where you live), and  maybe a Bourghese or Perlier product.


----------



## aniadania (Apr 11, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Maybe an apron and/or cute oven mitts too...I love hearing everyone's ideas, what would everyone else like to see in this box?


I would love to get apron or mittens! Great ideas!


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 11, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> @@Weebs That's great news.
> 
> I can't remember what exactly is the theme beyond Nonna's kitchen. Is it kitchen only?
> 
> oh! Wooden spoons and rolling pins sound nice. Maybe a canister? I wonder if we will receive a food item? My guesses are a lovely hand soap for the kitchen, a kitchen utensil such as a wooden spoon or rolling pin, something larger such as a canister or a cookie jar, Italian cookies to put in the cookie jar, seasonings for sauce or gravy (depending where you live), and  maybe a Bourghese or Perlier product.


Here's the theme again: 

We’re so excited about the April Box.  We love our family and especially our wonderful Grandmothers so it seemed a good time to celebrate all of the wonderful ways they made us feel growing up.  Nonna’s Kitchen is a smell, a taste of an old family recipe or a fun kitchen item that will remind you of home.  We will be curating a few fabulous finds for you and your kitchen.  We can’t wait!


----------



## aweheck (Apr 11, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> _I'm thinking they ll find some more yummy finds like the chocolate sauce and honey. Maybe some spices, oil, or seasoning salt sets. Wouldn't surprise me to see some sort of cook book or recipe keeper in there. Nonna's kitchen make s me think of old school,italian country for some reason. Wooden spoons, rolling pins, , and homemade tomato sauce pops into my head lol. I really need a cute wine stopper so I d love to see one of those in there. Some cute kitchen decor would be fun! There needs to be more home/kitchen boxes I m really excited for this one!_


Take a look at Hampton's Lane..... You can opt out if you already have most of the items or just don't cook that type of food. I'm interested to see what LLB puts in this box! A unique kitchen timer.... I would love some dish towels , maybe an interesting kitchen tool, a retro jello mold maybe? LOL, aluminum jello molds.... jello recipe's were the "thing" for my grandmother  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and she always made cupcakes, some cute cupcake liners would also be nice. A retro apron from an Etsy seller. I love retro... Can you tell?


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 11, 2015)

I'd love a cute kitchen timer!! I also love the idea of a nice kitchen soap. I would love one of those things you rest a spoon on (no idea what they are called...the kitchen and I are not friends!!).


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> I'd love a cute kitchen timer!! I also love the idea of a nice kitchen soap. I would love one of those things you rest a spoon on (no idea what they are called...the kitchen and I are not friends!!).


Ooooh a spoon rest is a great idea (not sure if thats the "official" name but thats what I know em as lol)  I also love the canister/cookie jar idea... biscotti anyone?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 11, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Here's the theme again:
> 
> We’re so excited about the April Box.  We love our family and especially our wonderful Grandmothers so it seemed a good time to celebrate all of the wonderful ways they made us feel growing up.  Nonna’s Kitchen is a smell, a taste of an old family recipe or a fun kitchen item that will remind you of home.  We will be curating a few fabulous finds for you and your kitchen.  We can’t wait!


I don't know what would remind me of home, considering how much I moved as a kid. As for my grandmothers, one was divorced five times, smoked like a chimney, drank like a fish and taught me how to bet on horse races. The other was mostly blind and her only hobbies were quilting and going to church. I don't recall either of them ever cooking anything for me. Whenever I hear about the kind of old-timey grandmothers in the kitchen, it just reminds me of stuff on tv. But, I'm looking forward to the box!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 11, 2015)

I remember my grandma's cookie jar and how it was always just out reach of my little greedy fingers.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ha! I love reading everyone's kitchen guesses and suggestions and grandmother stories!

My grandmother (the only one I knew) was British, so if I was personally curating this box it would have tea, crumpets, a toast rack, linen dish towels and those hard place mats - the ones you can just wipe off. And I would be thrilled to get any of those.

As to what they might send. . . I was thinking when I first got the letter with the theme that they might choose an herb garden (like makers kit) although I don't know if it matters that, since then, popsugar and FFF just sent herbs that you grow yourself). I'm also thinking they might send an apron, although I hope they don't as I have too many already. Im betting on one unique food product. Personally I would love some salad tongs/forks, and there must be lots of new designers on etsy who would have something like that. And what I would love (and is old fashioned I think, to go with the grandmother theme) is a flour sifter/shaker, you know that you can use to sift flour onto a counter before rolling out dough, or sift powdered sugar on top of a cake.

Oh and I think a candle that smells like something baking would fit with the theme too!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 14, 2015)

It's quiet over at Little Lace Box. I checked their social media to see if the boxes are shipping soon. I did see that Authentic -  A Candle Company and NakedUndies are linked by their page. I'm not sure what that means, but it makes me wonder if they are in the box.

I love spoonrests and have two. They are incredibly useful.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 15, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> It's quiet over at Little Lace Box. I checked their social media to see if the boxes are shipping soon. I did see that Authentic - A Candle Company and NakedUndies are linked by their page. I'm not sure what that means, but it makes me wonder if they are in the box.


Oh interesting, @@PA Anna! I checked out the Authentic Candle website and it definitely seems like it would fit with the theme and LLB's tastes.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> It's quiet over at Little Lace Box. I checked their social media to see if the boxes are shipping soon. I did see that Authentic - A Candle Company and NakedUndies are linked by their page. I'm not sure what that means, but it makes me wonder if they are in the box.
> 
> I love spoonrests and have two. They are incredibly useful.


Those candles definitely look like a LLB treasure, and also with the canning jar containers it goes with the kitchen theme. I guess boxes will ship Monday since it's the 20th. Eeek!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like subscriptions are open for the June box! I wonder how many people will be willing to commit to a 6 month (3 box) subscription? That's a lot of money up front! Or maybe I am reading it wrong??


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow, that is a lot for three boxes. I feel very lucky that I bought my annual sub when I did. It worked out to $31 a box. $50 a box is a lot for a six month (three box) sub. The annual is a better deal at $44, but not everyone is able to pay up front.

Anyway... I'm not much of a cook. I pretty much just make coffee and reservations, but I'm excited for this box. I like all of the ideas suggested! I really love the idea of an apron even though I've never felt the need to buy one before lol.  I'd love to get a Himalayan Salt Block, or maybe a nice dish for serving hor dourves.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 15, 2015)

On a side note, if anyone received that gel soap in the Feb GlossyBox, it works GREAT with the sponge we got from LLB last month!


----------



## aweheck (Apr 15, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> On a side note, if anyone received that gel soap in the Feb GlossyBox, it works GREAT with the sponge we got from LLB last month!


he rose bubble bath? oops that was in popsugar.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Apr 16, 2015)

Both of my grandmothers made me ice cream when I went to either of their homes. My dad's mom had the most incredible garden in her backyard with lots of herbs and fresh fruit or veggies depending on the season and I remember her showing me how to make a lattice top out of dough on pies. In my mind, Nonna's kitchen would definitely involve lots of baking, something that feels timeless and classic like a shortbread cookie cutter with a recipe, an apron, some kind of herb scented hand soap and I think a recipe keeper would be really wonderful. I really love this sub, I wish it was still going to be monthly!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 16, 2015)

I know Rifle Paper Co is everywhere in sub boxes, but I love it! I would be so thrilled if one of their beautiful recipe card tins/ and or recipe cards were in the box. They are vintage looking, and just so lovely. They also cost $40, which is why I haven't bought one. That would be my top of the wish list item.


----------



## Kaistone (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi,

I just got around to uploading a photo for the gallery wrapped canvas...couldn't figure out how to crop it, so I left a note saying " please crop as needed". After uploading it, I received a message that it will be shipped within the next 7-10 days. So I was wondering, has any of you guys received a shipping notice yet or possibly, the finished product yet?


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 19, 2015)

@@fancyfarmer I love Rifle Paper.

I hope my box is being shipped tomorrow. I am curious to what is in the box!


----------



## subbox (Apr 20, 2015)

So excited for this one. Glad they're doing a kitchen theme.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 20, 2015)

A Really Nice Surprise

We Love Surprises! If you're a current subscriber, then we have a surprise headed your way in May!

Sold Out

This was posted on their front page today with a pic of a lady. I wonder what it means. Any guesses? I love a good surprise!


----------



## aweheck (Apr 20, 2015)

Hmmm, I thought that was when they'll start into skipping every other month.


----------



## subbox (Apr 20, 2015)

A surprise! Love it. I don't think it will be a monthly box because it lists as $0


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh interesting! I went to their site to look, but that didn't really give me any clues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder what it will be?! It would be nice to get a little something during that first "off" month when we won't be getting a box.

I wonder when they will ship this month. As much as I want to see what's in this kitchen/grandma themed box, I actually wouldn't mind if they shipped a little later, as it seems like all my boxes are arriving at the same time right now. I just got Sudsy, then an LE Birchbox today, and Kloverbox and Mizzfit just shipped today. I like them to be spaced out a little more (although heaven forbid I cancel one of them or wait to open one)!


----------



## Weebs (Apr 20, 2015)

I can't wait to get this box... Kitchen stuff is right up my alley!  In other news, I used up my points to grab a couple of items and one of the items was a mixup.

The gals @ LLB are super amazing.  Not only did they remember me from the last time they had a tiny slip up (two shampoos instead of a conditioner and shampoo from the last box - which they totally made up for by sending me a bunch of other stuff), but they answered my email in under 10 minutes!  Whoa.  Honestly, at this point, they've been so amazing to me that they can just have my money.  I'm never canceling this sub.....


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 20, 2015)

Boxes were suppose to start shipping today, anybody get a notice or have it show up in their usps account? I am soooooo excited!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 20, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Boxes were suppose to start shipping today, anybody get a notice or have it show up in their usps account? I am soooooo excited!


I got a shipping email this evening. The tracking isn't active yet.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 20, 2015)

Is that surprise still posted on their page? I can't seem to find it!! I swear though, sometimes I think my iPad takes me to an alternate Internet where everything is different...


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 20, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Is that surprise still posted on their page? I can't seem to find it!! I swear though, sometimes I think my iPad takes me to an alternate Internet where everything is different...


Yes it is. It's on the front page next to all the different subscription purchase options. There is a picture of a girl with her hands up, and it says A Really Nice Surprise.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ahhhhhh, yes! Turned the ipad sideways....there it was! I wonder how many things I've missed because I've been holding it wrong...


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 20, 2015)

I received my tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it hasn't left yet but with 3 day shipping it won't be long before spoilers arrive.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 20, 2015)

No tracking number yet. I'm curious about the surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what is in this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 21, 2015)

I didn't get an email yet, but my tracking number is showing in my usps.com account.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep, I just don't seem to get a tracking email for this box anymore, but I've got a shipment showing up in my USPS dashboard.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 21, 2015)

I feel better about the tracking issue. I hope it shows up in the next few days.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 21, 2015)

Count me in on the no tracking list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  for those of you who have gotten tracking what is the expected delivery date?  I am beyond excited for this box i m hoping it magically appears on my doorstep tomorrow LOL


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 21, 2015)

Mine is showing as just the label being made.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah I just got my shipping label. I have text updates from usps. It doesn't show anything besides the tracking number so far.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 22, 2015)

No label for me but it is on my usps dashboard as label created. So soon yay!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 22, 2015)

I was so hoping there would be movement by now since my label was created on the 20th. It says all boxes will ship by the 23rd, which is tomorrow. So, if they go out by tomorrow, with the two day priority shipping, I guess that means we will start seeing them arrive Saturday/Monday. Ughhhhh, I want this box so bad, lol.


----------



## subbox (Apr 22, 2015)

No movement yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping to get it by tomorrow.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 22, 2015)

No notification  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hoooray!!!!!!!  I just got a shipping notice my box is on the move and expected delivery is the 24th.  Eekkkk I m so excited for this month!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 22, 2015)

Same here. It's moving with a delivery date of Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see what is in the box.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 22, 2015)

Woot Woot me too. My expected delivery date is tomorrow, but I think it will be Friday, due to the fact it left today instead of yesterday. I'm super psyched!!!!!!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mine says delivery on Friday, yay! I am staying off the internet on Friday so I can open this box totally unspoiled. Wish me strength of will, ha ha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbox (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm going to open this one unspoiled as well ( I think). So excited!


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 23, 2015)

Is it tomorrow yet?  I m so excited for this box, every month I manage not to peek at spoilers I love love love being surprised by this sub.  I m happy that I haven't seen any spoilers anywhere because this one will be hard not to peek at (but I really really don't want to lol)  Good luck staying spoiler free ladies (we can do it!) hope everyone loves their goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Apr 23, 2015)

Mine will be here tomorrow too!! And I have my MizzFit Quarterly box coming on Saturday! I am really digging opening my subs spoiler free, it really makes it so much more fun!


----------



## Megan Langer (Apr 24, 2015)

Mine will be delivered today. Has anyone found a spoiler?


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 24, 2015)

Can't wait to see the spoilers!!


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Apr 24, 2015)

They posted something on FB last night about their FAQs and a three-day shipping window.  It's cute, even if it is completely unrealistic to attempt.  Nothing is going to stop spoilers.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ika1 (Apr 24, 2015)

My box is here.I like it)


----------



## Ika1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Didn't attach the first time, sorry)


----------



## Megan Langer (Apr 24, 2015)

Ika1 said:


> Didn't attach the first time, sorry)


Are you able to upload a photo of the card with the info?


----------



## Ika1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Here is the insert with all the items


----------



## Ika1 (Apr 24, 2015)

I love cooking,so this is up my alley. There is also a full size bottle of Olive oil or Balsamic Vinegar that you have to pick up from the website.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 24, 2015)

Ika1 said:


> Didn't attach the first time, sorry)


You are awesome!!!  I flipped it around and enlarged it.  I hope you don't mind!


----------



## greenmtx (Apr 24, 2015)

This box is a home run for me.  I love cooking (and italian food), and everything fits nicely with the theme.  Super happy!  I got red pesto with truffles, which I'm super happy about because I don't really care for black olives.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 24, 2015)

I am so in love with this box. I worked at a large kitchen store as a manager for years, I want for nothing in that area. So, what I love about this curation is that it is all day to day stuff everyone will use. It's not odd ball kitchen gadgets that will take up drawer room, it is all things that will be used daily (tea towel, ring dish) or used up (dish soap, oil, vinegar). I also love that we get to choose a full sized oil or vinegar in the shop. Between the canvas last month, and now this, it really gets the customer involved in a personal curation aspect, as well as making it different from other boxes. My sincere congrats to LLB for yet another thoughtful curation. Now, because I have no rest in my pants, I need to know what the "really nice surprise" is that's heading current subscribers way in May. And I am stoked for the June summer fashion box. This is totally my favorite sub box.


----------



## Ika1 (Apr 24, 2015)

And the way they talk about their grandmother in the letter. ..I was really moved )


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 24, 2015)

They really did an awesome job on this box!! I don't even cook (although I can boil water) and I'll be able to use everything in this box. Those little bowls are so cute!!

I haven't received shipping notice, but that's been an issue with the annual subs for a while. So, I'm hoping my box will be waiting for me when I get home.

Great Job LLB!!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 24, 2015)

I love this box! Mine should be here anytime and I already have dinner decided.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow, almost immediatey after my post, one of the sisters reached out to me about the tracking number issue.

If I could only have one sub (God forbid) this would be it. There's something about these boxs, beyond the curation, that just feels special. I don't feel like I'm just a customer getting a box of stuff, but that they really care about creating something special.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow. That is great! When I move, I am going to have to get a LLB as my housewarming present to myself.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 24, 2015)

MSA has a review up. I'm even more excited seeing the more detailed pictures!!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 24, 2015)

So can someone tell me what one does with pesto? I've never used it or made it.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 24, 2015)

We got our boxes today, very heavy! Awesome curation! Just disappointed in the Jewlery dish... Honestly, I don't mean to complain, it was the first thing I saw in my box. it's big, and looks like a squished lump of bread dough :/.... Then I read the item description and it says it has a lace pattern? I look....Yes it does, underneath it where you'll never see it. :/ I wouldn't pay $1 for it let alone $15.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 24, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> So can someone tell me what one does with pesto? I've never used it or made it.


You can toss hot pasta with it for your sauce. Make a cold pasta salad. It's very good on toasted Italian bread with some chopped tomatoes, and fresh Parmesan cheese as a bruschetta too. And it's yummy on chicken. Hope that helps.


----------



## kkat (Apr 24, 2015)

aweheck said:


> Yes it does, underneath it where you'll never see it


Mine is the same!! The one Liz got on MSA was so detailed - I was confused!  Sorta defeats the purpose, eh?

Otherwise...LOVE this box!  I can't get over all the great little things! =)   

I wish I got a nice dish soap (smells awesome!) in a box EVERY month!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 24, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> You can toss hot pasta with it for your sauce. Make a cold pasta salad. It's very good on toasted Italian bread with some chopped tomatoes, and fresh Parmesan cheese as a bruschetta too. And it's yummy on chicken. Hope that helps.


It's also good on salmon and you can use it instead of tomato sauce on pizza.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 24, 2015)

I got cream of peppers and eggplant. It looks yummy but seems a bit thick for a pasta sauce so I will try it on some crusty bread. I really loved this box. The dipping bowls are absolutely adorable. The only thing I'm not sure of is the jewelry dish. It kind of looks like a large seashell. Has anybody looked for the oils on the site? I couldn't find them.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 24, 2015)

The letter said that the full size bottles won't be available at The Ancient Olive until the end of April due to production issues (the letter explains), so I wouldn't think they will be in the LLB shop until then.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm enjoying this box and will try the pasta tomorrow. I got some kind of cream of eggplant and peppers sauce. I couldn't resist a small nibble, and I like it. I look forward to trying the olive oil and vinegar too, and the offer for a full-sized item came as a surprise. You definitely have to read the letters for LLB!

I love the cute little bowls. I'll definitely be using those for hummus, or for the olive oil/vinegar mix they suggested for dipping bread. 

The list pad is cute, and the dish soap smells great. I thought it was neat that they included soap for washing and a towel for drying. 

I didn't know what the ring dish was supposed to be until I read the tag. I would've liked the glazed version with the pattern on top, but mine's the same as in aweheck's photo.

Overall it was a nice box and I'm looking forward to June.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 24, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> The letter said that the full size bottles won't be available at The Ancient Olive until the end of April due to production issues (the letter explains), so I wouldn't think they will be in the LLB shop until then.


I mostly just wanted to see what flavors they would have available even if we couldn't order yet. They sound really good based on the list in the box but that is a large variety for them to carry in the shop.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 24, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I mostly just wanted to see what flavors they would have available even if we couldn't order yet. They sound really good based on the list in the box but that is a large variety for them to carry in the shop.


I'm anxious to see our choices too. Yum!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 24, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> It's also good on salmon and you can use it instead of tomato sauce on pizza.


Good call on the pizza, or a flat bread would be good too. Sharing recipe ideas is a favorite thing of mine to do, so I am really digging this conversation. This box is so much fun.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 24, 2015)

kkat said:


> Mine is the same!! The one Liz got on MSA was so detailed - I was confused! Sorta defeats the purpose, eh?
> 
> Otherwise...LOVE this box! I can't get over all the great little things! =)
> 
> I wish I got a nice dish soap in a box EVERY month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do love this box and the curation. I like it more and more as I look and check out the contents. But unfortunetly that jewelry dish runs sort of big…I think it’s, 5 almost 6 inches ( this will in no way fit on a kitchen window ledge)you are So Right... It could work maybe as a soap dish.... Possibly in my bathroom.
I love the ideas coming out on the pesto sauces! My Daughter got the truffle sauce..... We have yet to try any food items that have truffle oil.... I'm making her invite me to dinner or swap with me... I got the black olive pate.


----------



## Kaistone (Apr 24, 2015)

I love this box. It was such a pleasureable experience to open and explore its contents. It was definitely curated really well and clearly fits well with this month's theme. My favorite item would have to be the little dipping bowls, love the patterns. My least favorite item would have to be the jewelry bowl. When I first saw it, I thought it must've been defective.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 24, 2015)

I love this month's box. My box is the same as Liz's @ MSA. I love kitchen items and Italian food so this is perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My favorite item is the dipping bowls closely followed by the oil and vinegar. I can't wait to see what selection will be available for us to pick. I love the dish soap scent. I know what I am cooking tomorrow night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love how the tea towel and note pad matched. I hope we see more items designed by Brianna. Everything is great in the box. I already have the soap and the jewelry dish by the sink.

I'm very happy with my box. I think it fit the theme perfectly. It was a joy to open.


----------



## Dixdais (Apr 24, 2015)

I love how LLB introduces me to new, smaller vendors.  I'm especially loving that 2 of them have come from Savannah!  I noticed after we received the Capital Bee Company honey that it is available in a coffee shop that I sometimes frequent after my Sunday morning runs.  Also, I've seen The Ancient Olive downtown before, but I've never been there. 

This was a great box.  I was hoping for a tea towel &amp; I love the one we got, along with the list that matches it.  The pasta and Cream of Peppers &amp; Eggplant will be used when I want to splurge.  I love the small bowls &amp; they can also be used during food prep, to put fresh cut herbs or small amounts of food in, until needed when cooking.  I need more dish soap and really like the jewelry dish.  I'm trying to eat healthier and need to get away from creamy salad dressings, so I'm going to try the Lemon Basalmic Vinegar and Olive Oil to top my salads.  I think LLB hit it out of the ballpark and really included something for everyone.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hooray LLB is back!  I love love love this box!  They nailed the theme and found some different yet pratical and useful things.  I cannot wait to make dinner this weekend!  Im also very excited for June's theme these girls have some great taste I can only imagine the fun things they will come up with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Enjoy your goodies ladies, if anyone comes up with a tasty recipe using the sauces please post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 24, 2015)

aweheck said:


> I do love this box and the curation. I like it more and more as I look and check out the contents. But unfortunetly that jewelry dish runs sort of big…I think it’s, 5 almost 6 inches ( this will in no way fit on a kitchen window ledge)you are So Right... It could work maybe as a soap dish.... Possibly in my bathroom.
> 
> I love the ideas coming out on the pesto sauces! My Daughter got the truffle sauce..... We have yet to try any food items that have truffle oil.... I'm making her invite me to dinner or swap with me... I got the black olive pate.


I thought about using it as a soap dish too but wonder how it would hold up since it isn't glazed. I always have water standing in my soap dishes.


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 24, 2015)

I am so pleased with the box this month! The first thing I saw upon opening was the jewelry dish and I was delighted with the lace pattern.....but it seems as though some of them have the pattern on the bottom of the dish where you can't see it? 

I agree with what others have said about the curation being the best I've seen in a sub box and brought back so many warm memories of both of my grandmothers, even though they were both Dutch as opposed to Italian!

I do think I really enjoyed the experience of opening without seeing spoilers, wonder if I can convince myself to do this more often????mmmm, probably not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Apr 24, 2015)

My fave box from LLB so far!  I LOVE it!!!  So awesome and RIGHT up my ally.  Opening the box was a total surprise and I wasn't disappointed with anything in here.  Every single thing I will use and every single thing I LOVE.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 24, 2015)

I just go home to open my box and the pesto with truffles broke (looks like they opened the box at the post office). It leaked over everything. It smells good though lol. I emailed them with pics. I am hopeful I can get a replacement of the red pesto with truffles because it smells amazing. I think I'll be able to wash the towel.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 24, 2015)

The notepad is dunzo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 24, 2015)

And the noodles are smashed. I hate my post office.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 25, 2015)

@fiesty1 so sorry the PO was so rough with your box !

So everyone...our surprise for May is the bottle of olive oil or balsamic vinegar that we get to choose? That's pretty awesome!


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 25, 2015)

Went to the Padres Dodgers game after work so I'm just now opening my box!!!!

Edit cause I now have opened my box... LOVE this box. My favorite item are the cute little bowls! So excited to try the edible items. Love the tea towel. Can definitely use the note pad and dish soap.

Wish the lace pattern was on the inside of the soap dish, not the bottom. I'm trying to think of an alternative use for this so the bottom is on display. I do like that it looks like a sea shell, but wish the pattern was on the other side. It's not that way on the website, I can't help wondering if it's a mistake.

All in all, very happy with this box!!!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 25, 2015)

aweheck said:


> @fiesty1 so sorry the PO was so rough with your box !
> 
> So everyone...our surprise for May is the bottle of olive oil or balsamic vinegar that we get to choose? That's pretty awesome!


I don't think that's the surprise, the oil or vinegar was part of April, I think it's something different for May. That's just my thought.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 25, 2015)

@fiesty1 Oh man sorry to hear about your box mishap.  That stinks, hopefully they will send you a new one super soon and the post office will be a little nicer to it!

I added a magnet to the back of my note pad its sitting pretty on the fridge waiting for grocery lists to be added to it lol. I think this was the first box I unpacked everything and found a place for it immediately.  Anyone making anything yummy with any of the box ingredients this weekend?


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 25, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I don't think that's the surprise, the oil or vinegar was part of April, I think it's something different for May. That's just my thought.


I kinda thought that maybe the surprise too but who knows I d be happy if it is and happy if its not lol!


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 25, 2015)

For anyone interested LLB posted this explanation of the jewelry dish with the pattern on the bottom 

The ring dish in your April LittleLaceBox...

Some of the ring/jewelry dishes in the April box will have the lace pattern on top and some have the lace pattern on the bottom. Here's the reason. The ring dish was designed to look like a piece of an antique or ancient olive jar, which if you google "old or ancient olive jar", you will notice they are quite rustic and covered in a unique patina.

So, if you received the dish with the plain top, it is the most authentic of the dishes we placed in the box. Again, it's fashioned to look like a piece of an ancient olive jar and with time, will develop a beautiful patina from being in your kitchen and in your home. 

We hope you enjoy


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 25, 2015)

It's an interesting concept, but it just doesn't make for an attractive dish. I took it out of the box last night and the side with the pattern really is pretty. Does anyone have ideas for using it upside down?


----------



## flyergirl (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm not buying their explanation. My dish looks like a kindergarter got ahold of a ball of dough, smooshed it, then gave it to LLB to put in their boxes. I also find it weird that there aren't any other unglazed pieces in the etsy shop. I'd bet that they got those ones for cheap, the designer ran out of time to glaze all the items they wanted for the boxes, and then LLB made up an explanation for why the ugly ones are "extra special". It certainly wouldn't be the first time LLB lied about something.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Apr 25, 2015)

My box arrived today. And there is a lot in this box and I really enjoyed the letter and the curation. 

Jewelry dish: Mine has the pattern face up and it looks like something that one of my daughters would have made. As soon as one of them brings home something like this, I will be replacing this dish. But I really appreciate the curation aspect of including this item because it's very thoughtful. 

Olive Oil &amp; Balsamic: Both are yummy! I love anything lemon so that's always a win. 

Dipping bowls: My 3 year old claimed these as soon as I took them out of the box. They feel like yard sale finds for me, they're a little funky and feel like something that I would find in China town or in a Japanese market. These just aren't my style but they are my 3 year old's style and she's already using them in her play kitchen. LOL 

Tea towel: Very cute, love that it's navy and white. 

Pasta &amp; Pesto: I already made these and they were just meh. Not the best pesto and not the best pasta either.  

Dish soap: smells good, but not the most exciting item to receive in a box. 

Market list: Just meh. I make lists on my phone or in my planner. 

And I'll get the full size balsamic in their shop, which I think is my favorite part of this box. I wasn't really wow'd by this box even though it did feel like a gift and even though it did have a LOT in it. I think it might be because I cook a LOT already (one of my daughters has some severe food allergies so I cook all of our meals, ALL of them) so it takes a little more to wow me with kitchen items. I already buy high quality olive oil because I use it frequently since I can't cook with butter and the pasta and pesto (which feels like the center of this box) were duds for me. This box was a 7 out of 10 for me.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Apr 25, 2015)

Sadly, my balsamic vinegar smashed and leaked over everything but the towel (I am amazed, it was the only item that was spared!) 

I am not sure about the patina idea on the unglazed piece. Mine is like that and though only a little bit of the vinegar touched it, it absorbed it all too well and now it stinks to high heaven. Based on this, I would think it would just pick up all kinds of stains, dirt, oil and odors in a kitchen.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 25, 2015)

My jewelry dish doesn't have any lace pattern on it at all, top or bottom.  It just looks like a plain lump of clay. I don't like the feel of the unglazed piece, so maybe I will try to cover it with something.  

Otherwise, I thought this was a nice box, although not my favorite.  I can't eat wheat, so the pasta and even the pesto sauce are out (there is wheat on the ingredient label for the pesto).  I really like the olive oil, and I've just started to get into flavored balsamic vinegars, so I'm excited about the one in the box.  I recently bought a lavender infused balsamic vinegar, so maybe I will try to get a full-sized olive oil that goes with it.  The dish detergent is always welcome, and I am always making lists, so I'm glad to get a cute new notepad.  

Overall, the olive oil and balsamic vinegar were enough to make me happy with this box, and the detergent and notepad are nice too.  I wish I could use the pasta and sauce, but that's not LLB's fault, and I'll definitely be able to find someone to give them to.  The only real disappointment of this box for me is the jewelry dish, but I'm sure I'll figure out something to do with it.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 25, 2015)

Ladies, I was just on the LLB site, and there are some oil and vinegar flavors up, if you want to try your codes. Happy Shopping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Has anyone ever had to contact customer service? I haven't received a response but I imagine because it's the weekend. I feel bad because I never have to return anything before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aw1505 (Apr 25, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Wow, almost immediatey after my post, one of the sisters reached out to me about the tracking number issue.
> 
> If I could only have one sub (God forbid) this would be it. There's something about these boxs, beyond the curation, that just feels special. I don't feel like I'm just a customer getting a box of stuff, but that they really care about creating something special.


I agree. Aside from this being my favorite box, I have this weird sense of pride in these girls. It's probably because I have a daughter close to their ages and I picture her embarking on a venture of this scale. I also totally get the sense of humor that comes through in the letters.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 25, 2015)

So, I did not use my oil code yet, because I want to see if they add more flavors to the shop. But, I did just place an order for one of each of the oil and vinegar we received in our box, and also a strawberry balsamic. My husband, and I got some warm crusty bread to dip tonight with dinner, and it was sooooo delicious. The lemon flavor was so bright, and flavorful. I can't wait to make a marinade out of them,and add some fresh garlic, for chicken or fish on the grill, yum!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 25, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Has anyone ever had to contact customer service? I haven't received a response but I imagine because it's the weekend. I feel bad because I never have to return anything before  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I personally think they have fantastic customer service, and are very helpful. I noticed on their Facebook page they had told some people their office is closed on the weekend, but they will handle their issues in the new week. I'm sure they will get back to you. Hope that helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm storing the broken ruminants of the bottle in fridge in case they need it back for insurance purposes. I need a new post man.


----------



## lns02 (Apr 25, 2015)

So exciting!  I just used the code for the Strawberry Balsamic.  YUM!  Such a clever way to include "coupons" in boxes.  I love when no credit card info is needed!


----------



## Kaistone (Apr 25, 2015)

This is how the ring tray I recieved looks. I so loved the box. I would've also loved the tray, even with the pattern on the bottom. But mine is not even circulular and the edges look soooooo rough.


----------



## flyergirl (Apr 25, 2015)

on the stuck in the mud facebook page, she saI'd that she made 1400 of these. I find it very likely that they were rushed, a bunch were never glazed and fired and LLB made up a cute story about why unglazed is preferable.


----------



## All the Lippies (Apr 26, 2015)

I am more surprised that there is pattern on the inside of some the the plates. I don't think I have a plate or bowl in my house that has the pattern on the inside? 

If it's meant to take on a patina over time, then leaving it unglazed makes more sense.

If it's meant to look like a shard from an old/antique olive oil jar, then it will of course not be rounded and smooth, since a shard is a broken piece and most broken pieces of things are irregular.

What's odd about the story to me is that I have never seen an old olive jar with any pattern in it, so why have any pattern to start with? 

I believe them, and I think they had input from the potter on the backstory, but I think they should have put a terra cotta colored glaze on it to give it  the "Ye Olde Olive Oil Jar" look, ya know?


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 26, 2015)

I got my box on Friday, but I've finally had a chance to sit down and log in here! I love this box. I was hoping for a ring dish, and I like this one. I have the pattern on the downside, and although I wish I could see more of it, I feel like it will get less grimy this way. Although, right now I have it in my bathroom, as it goes with the bowl from December pop sugar that I've been using to store earrings and rings.

I love everything else. I do already have lots of variations on the box contents, but I love getting to try new things. I got the olive pate, and I think I'll order the other flavors. I love love love the lemon balsamic. That's a flavor I don't have right now, and I'm tempted to order the full size of that, although I may have to get another flavor too for summer salads.

The only bad thing about this box for me is that, as its kitchen stuff, I have to share with my husband. Thankfully with a fashion theme I won't have to share the next box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I'm sorry for all the broken boxes, that stinks. It seems like LLB sent replacements quickly for broken stuff in January, so hopefully that will happen again.)


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh, and I want to try putting a magnet on my grocery list!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 26, 2015)

They've added about 5 more oils and vinegars in the past few minutes so hopefully the flavors that everyone wants will be up soon.


----------



## Kaistone (Apr 26, 2015)

quote name="Kimsuebob"

They've added about 5 more oils and vinegars in the past few minutes so hopefully the flavors that everyone wants will be up soon.

-OMG! Just looked.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 26, 2015)

I can't decide whether to select Black Cherry or Dark Chocolate Balsamic.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chachithegreat (Apr 26, 2015)

The vinegar and oil combo is SO GOOD. I love lemon, so I used my code to get the full size balsamic and I bought the full size olive oil. Best part of the box, hands down.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Those ladies rock! They responded first thing today and are shipping me out a new pesto and notepad! Not even an hour later I received notification that an order had been sent!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 27, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Those ladies rock! They responded first thing today and are shipping me out a new pesto and notepad! Not even an hour later I received notification that an order had been sent!


@@feisty1 I'm so glad they are taking care of you. I figured they would get back to you after the weekend, I've always had great service from them.


----------



## janessapk (Apr 27, 2015)

This box looks so good! My box showed delivery on Saturday but nothing was delivered. I'm drooling over here looking at all the reviews of the boxes! I emailed them and they told me to check with the Post Office, so hoping I get resolution or my box gets found soon.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 28, 2015)

I went on their website to pick out my oil, I really appreciate how they had it listed in my account drop down shop listing..... So glad I didn't have to go searching all over! Also noticed the canvas link beside it! Great for when we finally get pictures set up. My Daughters the photographer (hobby) and has several expensive cameras and we have three of the canvas codes between us.....she just placed a bid on a house and is waiting for notification on whether they'll accept it. I'm going to let her choose pic's for the canvas's to put them in her House if she gets it. I think three of them on a wall taken from one shot with a panoramic shot would look awesome in that house.... (Keep your fingers crossed she gets the house!).


----------



## Browning Clark McCartin (May 1, 2015)

Wanted to share my LLB experience...I dared make an innocuous comment regarding the lace dish with the design on the bottom on MSA, they creeper-style tracked me down, and the following emails were received. Unbelievable! I'm still in shock. I quote, from LLB's email, canceling customers is as easy as "scraping mud off my shoes." I loved them until this crazy rude exchange:

Hi Browning,

This was sent to me to handle. My kids call me the Darth Vader of subscription boxes, because I hate when people are uncivil in their communication with us. I cancel people like that every week, and it’s as easy as scrapping mud off my shoes. We live in a civil society and I’ve taught my children to act in a civil manner, and I expect nothing less from a customer. There are 157 million women in the US, canceling the rude ones still leaves plenty of good people. Why would anyone think that they can pay $45 for a subscription box, and that somehow gives them the right to deride people on a personal level. I completely understand if you don’t like the contents of a box, or you don’t like the girls taste. You have the right to express your opinion, but taking it to a personal level goes beyond the pale.

What if we posted a page on our site called the Britt McHenry award, and we awarded it to you this month? Do you know who McHenry is, she’s a vile human being, and although we aren’t a huge business, we get 60,000 visitors a month to our site. They would all see your name and we would explain why you won this month. Would you be embarrassed? How would it make you feel? When you say, “LLB is covering up something.” That isn’t just expressing your displeasure with our product (again, you have the right to do that), it’s an indicting comment against the very character of our company, and it is completely untrue. But you said it anyway. Is this a cry for attention or help? Actually I don’t care either way. I guess your comment, “my bad” is your way of saying you’re sorry for making untrue statements about our company.

From: Little Lace Box [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Monday, April 27, 2015 5:20 PM

To: 'Kevin Bryan'

Subject: FW: MSA

From: Browning Clark [mailtocom]

Sent: Saturday, April 25, 2015 2:34 PM

To: The Curator from LLB

Subject: Re: MSA

Hi there! As an artisan myself, I just found it hard to believe that the artist would put the design on the outside, leaving the exposed area of the tray completely design-free. So I assumed she had a helper or something that misunderstood the instructions and pressed the basket weave into the wrong side of the clay. And then their needed to be an explanation for the 2 versions and I didn't really get what you were saying about the ancient olive jar and how that explained the design on 2 different sides. I didn't think you were trying to cheat anyone...I was thinking the artist was pulling your leg. But, someone commented that both versions were for sale on your website and sure enough, they are. My bad. Like I also said in my comments, I still love LLB.

Sent from my iPhone

On Apr 25, 2015, at 4:53 AM, The Curator from LLB &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:

Browning,

Do you really believe we are covering something up? Are those your comments on MSA? We are concerned when one of our subscribers believes we are trying to cheat them. Please help us understand what is going on here, so we can get it resolved.

Thank you

LLB


----------



## fabgirl (May 1, 2015)

Wow, just wow. That is an insane response. Wow


----------



## MissKris17 (May 1, 2015)

@ I'm sorry but that actually made me laugh. I guess cause it's not a cookie cutter response that many companies give. They definitely have a creative communication style.  What did you say about the box that prompted that response?


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (May 1, 2015)

[SIZE=11pt]As someone who's been in CS for six years (and it feels like 60), I can't tell you how many times I've wanted to write an email like that.  The customer is NOT always right, I know I'm not supposed to say that, but it's true.  My boss is in her 60's and she has been doing this for a long time and she even says that people are no longer civil.  And the women are worse than the guys.  Guys are just condescending and passive aggressive in their comments, but the women are mean.  They say things without ever realizing how wrong their comments are (a lot like Britt McHenry).  I don't know @, but I like that LLB takes people to task when they cross the line.  MSA has turned into an extremely negative place.  I was reading the MSA reviews on French Box and someone said [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]"I hope the reviews continue if for nothing more than the entertainment value of the whole debacle. It might sound evil but sometimes you just can’t help but watch the train wreck."[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Who says that??  It's really just five or six people over there who are commenting on all the same box companies (PSMH, French Box, LLB, etc.) and they have nothing but negative comments to make.  Hopefully Liz will clean things up, but she just wants eyeballs, so negative is good, it creates traffic for her site.  Not me, it's hard for me to even be a part of that reader group.  Sorry @, but I'm not sure who the bad guy is in this situation.[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt][/SIZE]


----------



## MissKris17 (May 1, 2015)

Just generally speaking, because I don't know the whole story here, but we have gotten to a point where people feel they can say whatever they want online. We do have freedom of speech, but that right does not protect untrue comments. Many companies have been damaged by reviews like the ones found on Yelp. Companies are starting to fire back. A number of people have been sued for reviews that were untrue. 

Again, I'm not saying anyone said something untrue, because I don't know what the comment(s) were that prompted this response. But, this is just something for people to keep in mind. Especially when you're on a site where you think you are anonymous.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 1, 2015)

Here's what Browning said on MSA:



> Mine too! Looks like they used woven baskets to make the design…it’s as if on some of them, they pressed it on the inside of the basket, hence the design on the outside of the dish, instead of pressing the clay to the outside bottom of the basket, which would leave the design on top of the dish. Very odd. LLB, if you are reading this…you should follow up with Stuck in the Mud Pottery. Something got lost in translation! Otherwise, I really love the rest of the box. Just sad I got the “mistake” jewelry dish.


And after the explanation about the olive jar:



> Hmmmmm. I’m not buying it. If it was the most “authentic” version, surely they would have that version available for purchase in their online store. Im pretty convinced it’s a production error and they are trying to cover for it.


As someone corrected her already, they do sell both versions in the shop. I guess they took offense to the suggestion that they might send out items that have production flaws. It's not that far-fetched though – I remember Popsugar sending out a food item with a prominent spelling mistake on the packaging. I can't think of any other examples, but there have been several times where I've wondered if subs sent out factory seconds.

I'm glad LLB sends first-quality items, but maybe they're not taking into account that people have received subpar items from other subs, and this colors our experiences. This would have been a perfect time for LLB to show off how great they are by reaching out to Browning to give her more information about the item or the artisan who makes it. Perhaps they could have taken some nice photos of ways to use the dish and sent them to her. I can understand their frustration, but it's a shame they missed a chance to make themselves look even better.


----------



## aniadania (May 1, 2015)

Martha.Jimenez I agree so much with you. Many comments on MSA are so mean... I feel so bad when I read them,they are awful, how came people can be so cruel. I am talking here about Frenchbox.


----------



## aihutch (May 1, 2015)

I'm new to boxes (my first post here) and boards and I want to thank everyone for the comments, photos, etc. because it has really helped me pick boxes!

I read MUT, MSA and Ramblings. I don't want FrenchBox so I haven't seen all the negative comments, but I was thinking about getting LLB and have noticed on MSA that people tend to be positive about the box and defend their customer service, so while LLB may not like the negative comments, apparently it isn't as bad as other boxes and all the boxes I have looked at on all 3 sites have at least 1 negative comment. I read what Browning wrote on MSA and the email posted here and I don't see anything to justify the last response with the whole Darth Vader thing. They called her out for her MSA comments, she replied, said she didn't think they were trying to cheat anyone and that the artist was pulling their leg, then she said someone told her both versions were on sell. What makes the last exchange from LLB ok? I'm actually curious, because all I see is how easy it is to cancel someone that disagrees with them and how would she like to be given an award named after an entitled brat. I don't think her reply to their email sounded anywhere near the level of what Britt McHenry said or was a personal attack, what am I missing? 

I'm being honest, but those trays with the design on the bottom were horrible and I would want to vent about it if I received one. The artist said on Facebook that she did make about 1400 of these for LLB and that tells me maybe she didn't have help or the time to make all of them look good, but that says more about the artist than it does LLB. I don't want to subscribe to LLB if I make a comment about something I don't like and it gets me sent an email like that.


----------



## Kaistone (May 1, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I can't decide whether to select Black Cherry or Dark Chocolate Balsamic.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I picked the Black Cherry Balsamic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which one did you decide on?


----------



## Kaistone (May 1, 2015)

Regarding the issue of LLB customer service, my experience with them has been absolutely stellar. I think they really pour their hearts into these boxes and are stronglIy effected when someone posts unkind words, just as they are strongly effected by the kind and appreciative words that many people post on behalf of their boxes. People are so jaded and inauthentic these days, I find it refreshing that LLB is run by people with real feelings, beliefs, and values that aren't afraid to share them.

As other ladies have stated earlier, under the cloak of anonymity, people feel free to say anything about anyone online. 

The statement:

"Hmmmmm. I’m not buying it. If it was the most “authentic” version, surely they would have that version available for purchase in their online store. Im pretty convinced it’s a production error and they are trying to cover for it."

-is unkind, misinformed, and inflammatory.


----------



## mks8372 (May 1, 2015)

OK I just have to say this, is anyone else comparing LLBs response to Browning to the Soup Nazi from Seinfeld  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No box for YOU!

Man I hope they dont figure out who I am and cancel me, I really like this box h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbox (May 1, 2015)

While that statement is misinformed, nothing Browning has said warrants that kind of a retort. Calling a customer "vile" is just unacceptable.


----------



## PA Anna (May 1, 2015)

@@Kaistone I forgot! I am going to order the Black Cherry if it is still available.

@@mks8372 That is a saying in my family. My boys love that film clip.

As for the rest...it really bothers me. I try to be mindful of my words so I can convey how I feel without disparaging a company or a owner. I'm not always successful. I've spoken up in the first version of the MSA forum board about how I felt the blog was becoming negative. I was in the minority on that.

I also don't want to support a company that doesn't value their customers, All my interactions have been excellent with LLB. They have accommodated me and been incredible helpful. They have gone above and beyond to assist me. It bothers me that this is not experienced across the board. I think it is best that we part on the best of terms. I cancelled my subscription prior to posting. I wish the sisters well in their endeavors.


----------



## MissKris17 (May 1, 2015)

I can't decide which oil or balsamic to get. I love that lemon flavor we received. It's great on a salad even without adding oil. I think I'll end up ordering several bottles of different flavors. 



Regarding the other stuff. I’m going to stick with what I know for sure. I have always received stellar customer service from LLB. Including when I’ve commented here about not receiving a tracking email and when I sent them an admittedly not-so-nice rant about my trouble uploading a picture for the canvas. This is my favorite sub and I plan on enjoying it for a very long time… especially since I have the annual (now bi-annual??) subscription. I’m sorry not everyone has had the same experience I have, but I can’t think of one business where every customer has is 100% happy. 

And yes, the words "No soup for you" did pass through my head. :lol:


----------



## lloronita (May 1, 2015)

I love my LLB.  If the owners have their bad days when they say something kinda mean-spirited, I hope I can refrain from responding in kind by being judgmental and unforgiving.  Some days we do better than others. Can't we move on....


----------



## kkat (May 1, 2015)

subbox said:


> While that statement is misinformed, nothing Browning has said warrants that kind of a retort. Calling a customer "vile" is just unacceptable.


It is a bit shocking - especially since abrasive customer service has been a major complaint among a faction of people commenting on MUT and MSA and at least one blog I can think of. I managed an online sales company and I wanted to rip new ones all the time, but you just _can't _conduct yourself that way.  And I have seen WAY worse comments aimed at LLB than this! 

And while I agree people on MSA seem to make a _sport _out of who can complain the loudest and most creatively - there are a _lot _of complaints about LLB "rudeness" issues. 

Maybe it is a LLB employee gone wild.    

My interactions with them have always been pleasant, at least...I hope they work out the..."kinks"?  :lol:   I really enjoy this box!! 

(Speaking of the rampant negativity on MSA...my favorites are always the ones who _RIP _ the box to absolute shreds based on early spoiler photos, endlessly question how the theme fits _despite _it being clearly stated on the insert....and THEN they come back a day or two later once they get the box and declare "Oh..I like it now." &lt;_&lt;  )


----------



## raisin (May 1, 2015)

All of this is very interesting to read...


----------



## raisin (May 1, 2015)

Who is that whose kids call her Darth Vader? I'm confused. Is that the maker of that pottery dish?


----------



## feisty1 (May 1, 2015)

I took it as LLBs "terminator". I could be wrong though


----------



## feisty1 (May 1, 2015)

I received my replacement pasta and pesto today and made the best pasta ever! Seriously I should have been born Italian!


----------



## All the Lippies (May 2, 2015)

I think for someone to imply that a very young subscription box is covering something up on the largest sub box review site by far would be enough to p*ss the owner off. As we all know, it's hard to read tone online, and it definitely sounded accusatory to me when I read it.

I absolutely think Browning has a right to say what she thinks, but the owner also has the right to defend and protect her company against people she is afraid are trying to ruin it. (I do not think Browning was trying to do any such thing, but rumors and inferences like that could certainly cause people to not sub or drop their sub. Especially when it's  based solely on people not getting the pattern on the inside of the dish?! If you found a broken olive jar, the inside _wouldn'_t have a pattern on it, so it IS the most authentic bit if you go by the backstory. (I still don't know why they had a pattern on the inside, if that was the story, but go break open a ceramic teapot, or a jar of olive oil, for that matter, and tell me if you see a pattern on the inside.)


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 2, 2015)

I also was mysteriously cancelled by LLB, followed by a few odd snarky emails, but nothing as bad as what has been emailed to other subscribers. I liked my boxes before I was cancelled, but to be honest since they dropped me their boxes just haven't been my favorite, so I would have unsubscribed regardless.

One thing interesting about the exchange browning had was that her online comment said that she wondered if the artist was trying to cover for it. Not that the artist, or LLB, was trying to to a cover up. There is a subtle but important difference there that someone with a discerning eye and a willingness to look twice would notice. That was the same thing with my email exchange- they seemed to have not read what I said very carefully, or else I can't imagine they would have dropped me.

It seems like the customer service issues people are complaining about are a result of their chosen policies about how to deal with customers that they are not pleased with for whatever reason, and perhaps not having enough people to spend the time needed to really properly handle customer service. I think that right now that may get them some bad press, but we all have heard that any attention is good for business, good or bad. Long term it might limit the number of people they can carry, but considering they aren't opening subscriptions up now and they've had to go to every other month to handle their current load that doesn't seem to be a relevant limitation.

On a side note, a few years ago I went to Israel and got to participate in an archeological dig that included salvaging pieces of olive jars that had patterns on one side, or were smooth. They are quite ugly, but I still have a few. So much for my taste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Browning Clark McCartin (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments and support from most. But...for the ones supporting an incredibly rude company...Are you not actually reading the email the business sent to its customer? That was the whole point of this post. I'm not their friend...I'm a customer. I paid for their product. Their response was insane. I'm shocked some of you feel they were entitled to that response.


----------



## Weebs (May 3, 2015)

I love LLB and their customer service has been the best I've ever had from a company.  I've had issues with shipments and they've been extremely responsive and I really appreciate that.  While I'm not saying that the response you received was deserved, I do think that they are super passionate about their company and their products.  When you are that passionate about something and work so hard for it, you do tend to be a little more over the top when you feel someone is out to get you or says negative things.  I think that's what happened here, honestly.  Emotions can sometimes get the best of us...


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 3, 2015)

raisin said:


> Who is that whose kids call her Darth Vader? I'm confused. Is that the maker of that pottery dish?


It read like it was the girl's mother.


----------



## biancardi (May 3, 2015)

Browning said:


> Thanks for all the comments and support from most. But...for the ones supporting an incredibly rude company...Are you not actually reading the email the business sent to its customer? That was the whole point of this post. I'm not their friend...I'm a customer. I paid for their product. Their response was insane. I'm shocked some of you feel they were entitled to that response.


I was interested in this sub until I read this response.  I review sub boxes on my blog and I am very honest and truthful - if I don't like something, I don't like it.

I do have an issue with sub owners acting this way. It is a business.  I don't care how passionate they are about these things, this type of response gets out on the internet and bloggers pick up on it - AND that will ruin a business faster than a crappy item included in a box.

I feel that if owners are this sensitive to a box - they didn't make the items personally , they just picked them out - then they shouldn't be in a business like this.  Surely they understand that people aren't going to be happy with their items and I saw nothing in Browning's response that warranted this type of response.  These are people that need to develop a thicker skin, if they wish to compete and stay in business.  45.00 for a sub box is expensive, so they should be prepared that people will be unhappy and they should try and smooth things over with the paying customer, not insult them in such a manner.

No one asked them to be in the service business, but they wanted to do this.  I give no excuses to owners who act this way and they will never get my business - I don't care how wonderful a subscription service is, if the owners act this petty and vindictive and cancel customers for making a mild comment on a chatboard, then they do not deserve my business.


----------



## Barbie Allen (May 3, 2015)

Personally, I think it is really sad when customers are afraid of a company. Having this Darth Vader Terminator stalking MUT and MSA and seeking out girls to cancel is weird and then sending them emails like that.. 

I was afraid to write this post because I am afraid that they are going to cancel my subscription for it! I have personally aways had great experiences with them so I hope that isn't the case, but hey Darth Vader- if you see this…. Don't click the cancel, please and thank you.


----------



## feisty1 (May 3, 2015)

The dreaded "no sub" for you! Keeps ringing in my head.


----------



## Hectors Friend (May 3, 2015)

It's unacceptable for any company to call out customers like that and insult them. There was absolutely nothing wrong with Browning's post.  I agree that they need to develop a thicker skin.  Not everyone is going to like your choices for the month and since people PAY for their service they are entitled to voice their opinions.  And I do agree that some people go over the top but in the end it is their right to voice their opinions.That's what the IPSY fans get all worked up over, how dare anyone say anything bad.  No it's a service and a business.  Without your customers you don't exist.  There is absolutely no excuse for that response by LLB to Browning.  

Glad I don't sub because I would be cancelled.  lol


----------



## chachithegreat (May 3, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> Personally, I think it is really sad when customers are afraid of a company. Having this Darth Vader Terminator stalking MUT and MSA and seeking out girls to cancel is weird and then sending them emails like that..
> 
> I was afraid to write this post because I am afraid that they are going to cancel my subscription for it! I have personally aways had great experiences with them so I hope that isn't the case, but hey Darth Vader- if you see this…. Don't click the cancel, please and thank you.


It is crazy behavior, and this type of emotional meltdown shit has no place in running a business. It's incredibly unprofessional and immature, like "I'm taking my ball and going home!!" Unreal. I did get the sense that Darth Vader was their mom, lol. If they don't want personal attacks, they'd better stop making things so personal! If someone is concerned you're being shady, sending them a crazy email instead of proving your integrity is one way to go. I mean, it's not a GOOD way to go, but it's definitely one way. As if we know these women personally and can vouch for their business integrity? That is something that should be earned, and if you are being questioned...it might be because you haven't yet earned it and need to foster that? 

Sure, they can do what they want, but I can also choose not to patronize a company that operates this way.  I'm embarrassed for them and if they want to cancel me for stating my opinion about their behavior, go ahead. There are a million sub boxes out there, and this is not a positive way to differentiate themselves. With all of the options out there, why would we need one that tries to be thought police and terrorizes their customers if they dare say anything that these people might take even the least bit personally? Just because you like their product, it doesn't negate their behavior.

Can't wait to see if I get an email calling me vile!!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 3, 2015)

Did anyone receive the glazed version of this dish?


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (May 3, 2015)

I think the person who wrote the email is severely lacking tact and might have an anger management issue. Being passionate is one thing, attacking a person because you think they are attacking you (or your children's company), well that is not how professionals that want to stay in business interact with their customers. 

The customer absolutely is NOT always right and there is absolutely no excuse for the way some customers treat customer service representatives but that does not justify such a hurtful email to be sent to ANYONE. 

I work in finance and never interact with customers, just other executives, but one of the greatest lessons I learned from a prior manager of mine was to NEVER send an email when you're feeling angry. I think the person who sent the email was angry and was acting emotionally rather than using even an ounce of professionalism. 

Also, for what it's worth, I think Liz sells vendor's the commenter's email addresses. I was also mysteriously tracked down for writing a less than favorable review about another sub box on MSA and they also emailed me directly. 

P.S. The lemon balsamic is amazing!!! I've been eating spinach salads with it ever since I sampled it. I can't wait to try the other flavors too!


----------



## raindrop (May 4, 2015)

Browning said:


> Thanks for all the comments and support from most. But...for the ones supporting an incredibly rude company...Are you not actually reading the email the business sent to its customer? That was the whole point of this post. I'm not their friend...I'm a customer. I paid for their product. Their response was insane. I'm shocked some of you feel they were entitled to that response.


It is a totally crazy response. I think of it in the same way I view my friendships - if I am getting to know someone and I see them be horrible to another person, I choose not to continue my friendship with them. It absolutely baffles me when I hear people say things like "well, she's never been mean to *me*..." The point is, when you see what someone has inside them, 9 times out of ten, eventually they *will* direct it towards you. Or, at the very least, a person like that doesn't deserve to have you around.


----------



## Browning Clark McCartin (May 4, 2015)

The author of the LLB email I received is Kevin Bryan. I have no idea who he is.


----------



## Sadejane (May 4, 2015)

Just to add my .02 . . .  

I've considered subbing to LLB a few times, but each time there was a controversial email or statement that made me hold back (they've attacked other customers before, this isn't exactly a first for them).   It seemed like the company was pulling itself together and I admit the last few boxes have been nicely curated.  So once again, I was getting ready to subscribe and happened to see this conversation thread. 

In no way would I want to be a part of a business that allows (condones, initiates. . whatever it may be) this kind of communication with its customers.  The new reality is that people can make anonymous comments or write reviews (be they good, or bad) online.  It's just natural for a subscription box to be a product that doesn't make 100% of customers happy all of the time.  I'm shocked by their response and think what they did was, at the very least, weird.  If I had been the recipient of that email, I would have been very upset and felt bullied (i.e. the statements about Darth Vader, scraping the mud off the bottom of the shoe, comparing her to a 'vile' person, etc.).    

I can't imagine Liz from MSA would sell someone's email address to a company, but it does make me wonder how they got Browning's email address.  Since Browning is a subscriber, it's possible they were able to piece it all together based on the name she used to comment.  However they did it, I find it very odd and disconcerting. I'm definitely not subbing to LLB.


----------



## Browning Clark McCartin (May 4, 2015)

If I had commented as, say, Mary, they would have never found me. But Browning is my real first name and they tracked me down via my posting with my real (unusual) name. I'm positive MSA didn't share my email...as you can see, the first email from LLB to me asks if it was I who posted the comment on MSA. I confirmed. They just found me on their subscriber list. So...if you would like to continue receiving boxes from this *vile* (just repeating their words!) company, do not make any comments with any personal info.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 4, 2015)

May the 4th be with you Darth Vader.


----------



## LaneySt (May 4, 2015)

Browning,

I am shocked and appalled by the email sent to you by Kevin Bryan.  It appears to me that he is most definitely costing LLB some business/customers.  We certainly have choices whom we give our money to.    

Looking at the LLB facebook page, Kevin Bryan has "liked" some of the posts.  I have an idea that he may be the 3 LLB girls' father, after seeing a picture on his facebook page.  He may not be very wise to the ways of the modern day internet, and the consequences of sending an email like the one you received.  That type of communication can go viral in a heartbeat, especially via twitter.  

Also, according to Linkedin, he works in the direct marketing business.  And according to archive.org (wayback machine), there have been posts removed from the LLB facebook page that had to do with other rude emails received from Kevin Bryan.

LLB is already gaining a reputation of bipolar (extremely good vs. extremely rude) customer service.  In my opinion, if the LLB girls allow this man to be in charge of customer relations, they will lose more business than they will maintain or grow.  They really have a nicely curated, thematic and original box.  It is a shame this type of behavior hangs a dark cloud over their whole lovely product.  

If this were my business, I would:

1)  email you a heart-felt apology (from the girls, not from Darth Vader)

2) send you a jewelry dish with the pattern on the top

3)  send you the June box free of charge

4)  remove Kevin Bryan from having any further contact with customers (if he is allowed to remain any part of the business at all)

5)  then reinstate your subscription, if you wish to continue.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 4, 2015)

I just got caught up on this thread, and wow.  This actually reminds me of lime crime threatening bloggers back in the day who dared to express their opinions.  I think sites like MUT and MSA are appropriate places to express both positive and negative experiences with a box.  As any subscription box junkie knows, there are times when we have been sent products that are expired, were mistakes, or didn't pass quality control so they were passed on to a subscription box.  I don't know if that is what happened here - I don't subscribe to LLB.  But I have been following this thread because I was seriously considering it up until I read that email.  I have had such positive interactions with people like Quarterly's Bianca Jade and Style Quarterly's Stephanie Bruce, that I have no desire to do business with companies who would treat their customers so poorly...it's as easy as scraping mud off my shoe.  (I still can't believe "Darth Vader" said that, omg).  Taking my money elsewhere, thanks. 

As to him being the LLB girls' father...that sounds plausible after reading his email.  I feel for them if that's the case.  Time to cut him off from interacting with customers, stat.


----------



## DianeER (May 4, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> ... I don't subscribe to LLB.  But I have been following this thread because I was seriously considering it up until I read that email.  ... I have no desire to do business with companies who would treat their customers so poorly...it's as easy as scraping mud off my shoe.  (I still can't believe "Darth Vader" said that, omg).  Taking my money elsewhere, thanks.


Well said, this is exactly the situation I am in. I've been reading the LLB discussions here because I was considering subscribing, but I will absolutely take my money elsewhere, they've lost me as a customer before I even became one. Scraping mud off my shoe, indeed. Good grief.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 4, 2015)

I did some googling because I thought maybe I was overreacting to one person's story, but there are multiple reports of people being "mystery cancelled" after questioning the company for completely reasonable things, like only giving out 4 items when 5-7 were advertised, or for making any comment that wasn't glowing on MUT.  Looks like this is a standard part of their business practice.


----------



## Snarkisaurus (May 4, 2015)

[SIZE=11pt][LONGTIME LURKER!] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]This is appalling! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I have a girlfriend who posts on MUT and LLB almost instantly started sending her private messages since they are not allowed to post publicly. I am sure this is not a unique experience.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Been following this company for a while - was excited when it first hit the scene but I wanted to see how it played out before subbing.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]When I investigated, I was mildly uncomfortable with how hard it was to find info on these folks. One sister, Taylor, is up in Chicago living her life...I was left wondering exactly who was behind this, how they would have connections for products, etc.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I get the feeling they used up a lot of capital and effort on those first "amazing" boxes...Feb/March hit and they had run out of steam (probably low on money) and were left having to scramble - hence the reason prices were raised, and the sub was changed to bi-monthly. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]While businesses like Popsugar and FabFitFun can be tiresome at times, at least we know WHO they are, WHY they exist, and that they have enough connections to consistently deliver nice things.  There is a level of transparency there.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]After seeing this LLB mess, I think I may stick to more mainstream subs...LLB has given little to no information about themselves and that feels weird. If you are going to market this as this quaint little box supposedly run by three sisters (how cute!), at least have them get to know their customers. WHY should I put my trust in you and my hard-earned money in your hands?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt][/SIZE]



LaneySt said:


> I have an idea that he may be the 3 LLB girls' father


[SIZE=11pt]And yes, this appears to be the father. And no, I don't think the "girls" can reel him in because the parents own the company.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=11pt]"Little Lace Box™ is a division of Milk Money Marketing, LLC"[/SIZE]*

According to open corporation records,
https://opencorporates.com/companies/us_fl/L10000055554

MILK MONEY MARKETING, LLC
890 Duncan Ave, Kissimmee, FL 34744
Incorporated: 21 May 2010 (almost 5 years ago)
Agent Name: Kevin Bryan
Directors/Officers: *KEVIN BRYAN* (agent), KRISTIN BRYAN

Kevin and Kristin = the parents.

Mom’s twitter: 

[SIZE=12pt]Kristin Bryan [/SIZE]@shesfindnghappy_[SIZE=11.5pt]"Crazy about my awesome kids and husband, [/SIZE][SIZE=11.5pt]Dir Nat'l Partnerships, Groupon[/SIZE][SIZE=11.5pt], co-founder LittleLaceBox, ecommerce junkie, entrepreneur, author and running addict[/SIZE]_

_ [SIZE=11.5pt]Celebration, FL"[/SIZE]_

*Now, it may seem crazy to concern ourselves about this sort of thing…but I really think we have the right to know WHO we are handing out money over to and if they are running an honest and sustainable business. *

And the fact that the owners/agents of this company take the time to outright stalk and send hateful messages to customers is really weird and downright shameful.

[SIZE=11pt]*bracing myself for private message abuse, ha*[/SIZE]


----------



## kkat (May 4, 2015)

Snarkisaurus said:


> Dir Nat'l Partnerships, Groupon


Um, Mrs. B - are ya'll hiring? lol  

Seriously though, I _hate _so many people have had trouble...I want to keep the faith, so I hope they knock it out of the park from here on out...Also, I have an annual sub, so I have no choice, haha!

*fingers crossed*


----------



## subbox (May 4, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Also, for what it's worth, I think Liz sells vendor's the commenter's email addresses. I was also mysteriously tracked down for writing a less than favorable review about another sub box on MSA and they also emailed me directly.


Did you include your real name in the comments? if it's not a usual name, I don't think they'd have much issue tracking you down.


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2015)

OMG.  The father is responding to these emails?  And based on his response to Browning, it seems that the daughters GAVE him this to handle, so they were okay with him doing this.

I wouldn't want to subscribe to a business where the kiddies run to daddy when their feelings "get" hurt - and Browning's comment certainly didn't qualify as hurtful or hateful.

A simple response, clearing up any misunderstanding would have been sufficient, and offering a discount or sending her a new item as she was unhappy with the one she got.


----------



## PA Anna (May 4, 2015)

I don't think Liz @ MSA sells names. The email that I use to post on her website is different than the email I use to subscribe to boxes. I had two companies that read what I wrote on MSA and contacted me at the correct email address. Both companies were being helpful; nothing was negative.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 4, 2015)

I am now so weirdly fascinated by this family.  Obviously the parents have significant marketing experience (dad was a VP of marketing at Shell and Pennzoil, mom is a director at Groupon and previously at plum district, and they own a direct mail marketing company that also falls under Milk Money Marketing).  Their marketing background comes through on the website - their FAQ section is actually an entertaining read (I went over there to see if there is any mention of being able to cancel you without notice - it only says they will do that if you try to use two coupon codes, and that particular response is actually kind of hidden, you have to click multiple times for it to show up).  

It's just so crazy to me that people with this level of experience are resorting to stalking and bullying their customers.  It's not very realistic to expect your customers to love every single item in every single box, and a poor business model to cancel them if they don't.  The whole thing is bizarre.

I also highly doubt Liz sells our info; I don't think it would be too hard to figure out who is who if you know what you are looking for.


----------



## LaneySt (May 4, 2015)

Snarkisaurus said:


> And yes, this appears to be the father. And no, I don't think the "girls" can reel him in because the parents own the company.


You are definitely correct!  This is a family business and it seems the parents are in charge.  The daughters/sisters may only be involved on a smaller scale.  One of them appears to be a sophomore in college, so she probably isn't involved in the day to day operations.  

On a side note, what started this whole thing was some customers not being pleased with the imprint of the dish being on the bottom where it could not be seen.  The LLB company-line response was that, with the imprint on the bottom, it was the "most authentic" of the two versions.  Because, presumably, it was most like using a broken antique olive jar as a jewelry dish.  I just found that funny.  I think either something is authentic or it is not authentic.  There is not a sliding scale of authenticity, is there?  

Although I found the reply humorous, I gave them karmic kudos for coming up with that response and making it seem like everyone should probably WANT the "most authentic" version.  No big deal.  That is, until I saw the email that was sent to Browning.  Still shaking my head.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 4, 2015)

On that same note, the bit about it developing a nice patina over time made me lol...what a lovely way to say this item will get gross and grungy because it doesn't have the varnish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I shouldn't be such a butthead though, because I actually really like both versions of the dish and think that the grandmother story is really sweet if it's true.


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I am now so weirdly fascinated by this family.  Obviously the parents have significant marketing experience (dad was a VP of marketing at Shell and Pennzoil, mom is a director at Groupon and previously at plum district, and they own a direct mail marketing company that also falls under Milk Money Marketing).  Their marketing background comes through on the website - their FAQ section is actually an entertaining read (I went over there to see if there is any mention of being able to cancel you without notice *- it only says they will do that if you try to use two coupon codes, and that particular response is actually kind of hidden, you have to click multiple times for it to show up).  *
> 
> It's just so crazy to me that people with this level of experience are resorting to stalking and bullying their customers.  It's not very realistic to expect your customers to love every single item in every single box, and a poor business model to cancel them if they don't.  The whole thing is bizarre.
> 
> I also highly doubt Liz sells our info; I don't think it would be too hard to figure out who is who if you know what you are looking for.


some poor lady at MSA mentioned that she did this and they called her a thief in every email correspondence she had with them. what the what? 

If they really want to crack down on this, then they should also check for duplicate addresses and duplicate credit cards. 

I understand that they do not want people to use coupons and such, but if there is a loophole, then there is a loophole.  If they really think it is stealing, then they need tighter security to prevent that and really vet any new customers to prevent this type of behavior.  I think they need to chill and relax.


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> On that same note, the bit about it developing a nice patina over time made me lol...what a lovely way to say this item will get gross and grungy because it doesn't have the varnish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I shouldn't be such a butthead though, because I actually really like both versions of the dish and think that the grandmother story is really sweet if it's true.


if it is unvarnished clay, it will stink to high heaven at some point and be all gross, like you said.  Those pots from that era were never meant to be keepsakes, Romans and Greeks tossed that stuff out into their compost heaps and into the sea.


----------



## kitkat3 (May 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> some poor lady at MSA mentioned that she did this and they called her a thief in every email correspondence she had with them. what the what?
> 
> If they really want to crack down on this, then they should also check for duplicate addresses and duplicate credit cards.
> 
> I understand that they do not want people to use coupons and such, but if there is a loophole, then there is a loophole.  If they really think it is stealing, then they need tighter security to prevent that and really vet any new customers to prevent this type of behavior.  I think they need to chill and relax.


Poor lady? sorry I don't agree with this.. especially considering the time period (within a year.. I am unsure how long she was subscribed before she decided to cancel).

Oh I unsubscribed but then I decide I wanted to start again so I just went ahead and started with a new email so I could get the discount again? Sounds like she KNEW it was supposed to be a one time thing.

It also sounds like they have a way to check (whatever it may be..). If this is how they have to stop the loop hole.. then so be it.

I don't think it is unreasonable for them to do this.. otherwise what is stopping people from creating a new email every other month and using a coupon code to get the discount over and over?


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2015)

kitkat3 said:


> Poor lady? sorry I don't agree with this.. especially considering the time period (within a year.. I am unsure how long she was subscribed before she decided to cancel).
> 
> Oh I unsubscribed but then I decide I wanted to start again so I just went ahead and started with a new email so I could get the discount again? Sounds like she KNEW it was supposed to be a one time thing.
> 
> ...


It was the WAY they handled it.  They called her a thief.  That is my objection and yes, I will call her a poor lady, because I feel sorry anyone that gets called that - from  a company who obviously allows this type of behavior.

It is not unreasonable for them to do their rules and so on.  But to call a customer a THIEF every email correspondence?  That is okay?  Sorry, not in my world. Just explain to the customer that this isn't allowed and leave it at that.  No need to get personal like that.  If they were serious about this, there are tons of vetting processes they could purchase to handle this.  I work in security and we have to vet user accounts all the time to prevent dups.

this is my issue with this sub - it is all hot headed, very personal, lots of attacks on customers.  Not cool.  But if their business is to cancel everyone who "slights" them in any manner, they won't have too many customers - they are arrogant to think that because there are so many women in the USA (re: brownings email from them) that word won't get out about their customer service.

BTW - people do this with other subs all the time.  It isn't an issue and I have never seen birchbox call someone a thief for opening up multiple accounts.


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 4, 2015)

I would really like to know if Liz sells email addresses to sub boxes. That would make me unhappy. That just seems so out of character, I would be very surprised.

I am not as brave as Browning to repost emails, but the emails I got were from Kat Taylor in customer service, and [email protected] without a name/greeting/closure in the responses.

When I went back to look at my email records the last email was closed with "Follow the Sun Customer Service" brought to you by LLB. Well, I did get burned..


----------



## Stella Bella (May 4, 2015)

Liz at MSA posted the following about MSA comment policies:

_I’ve had a few inquiries about this lately – so I wanted to do a quick post about our policy on commenter privacy. A few readers have been contacted by a subscription box company regarding a comment they made on MSA, or have heard about another commenter that it has happened to._

_We have never shared anyone’s email address with a company – and would never do that without your permission. (And I’ve never even been asked by a company for a commenter’s email address)._

_I would guess that in these cases the subscription box company that contacted the commenter was able to determine who the customer was by name and/or context of the comment._

_Let me know if you have any questions!_

I'm so happy that she cleared this issue up! Yay to integrity!


----------



## crowsgirl15 (May 5, 2015)

This entire debacle is shocking to me. No one deserves to be talked to like that, especially not for voicing an opinion on a website. There are way worse things that Browning could have said that STILL wouldn't have justified that sort of response. I'm actually shocked that anyone is sticking up for the company in this situation...especially considering this is starting to look like a habit for them.

Has anyone tried to comment about this on their facebook wall? I'm sure it would be deleted, but I would be so curious about their response.

That being said, I cancelled my subscription, simply for the principle of the thing. I refuse to give my money to a company like that, I don't care how much I like their box.


----------



## somedaysunday (May 5, 2015)

I'm SO glad I saw this thread and the discussion on MSA - I was seriously about to subscribe!  I would NEVER do business with them now, knowing how unprofessional they are to the core.  

Browning had every right to express her opinion on the product she paid for - and other readers had a right to hear her opinion.  

Shame on LLB.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 5, 2015)

I am picturing Daddy Bryan reading this thread and saying GOOD RIDDANCE, because he didn't want any of those OPINIONATED LADY DOLLARS anyway.


----------



## Claudia Solt (May 5, 2015)

This was the email I received during a correspondence about the canvas print. Nothing instigated it. I find it completely rude and insulting to their customers and have cancelled.
 

Apr 23, 11:42 AM

Ok, we will send this through and see what they say. By the way, we really enjoy your posts on MSA (I know we disappointed you with those earrings), but at least you’re not rude or uncivil with us. We know we aren’t going to make everyone happy all of the time, but try and we get some crazy emails from people who get so angry at us. My favorite is the one that started off, “which one of you sisters was dumb enough to send me a broken teapot?” That one is at the top of our wall of shame. Why would we ever intentionally send someone a broken anything?

Needless to say, she was canceled immediately. My father absolutely won’t put up with anything like that. Since he backs our company financially, he is a majority of one on some issues, and he won’t put up with people acting inappropriately (as defined by him). We joke that he is the Darth Vader of subscription boxes. No one wants to “inform Lord Vader that the prisoners have escaped.” The same is true with him.

We really appreciate your great sense of humor (something most of the people on MSA don’t have). It’s scientifically proven that you have to have an above average IQ in order to have a sense of humor, so count yourself among the Jon Stewart, Stephen Colbert and John Oliver’s of the world. Take care.


----------



## Hectors Friend (May 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> It was the WAY they handled it.  They called her a thief.  That is my objection and yes, I will call her a poor lady, because I feel sorry anyone that gets called that - from  a company who obviously allows this type of behavior.
> 
> It is not unreasonable for them to do their rules and so on.  But to call a customer a THIEF every email correspondence?  That is okay?  Sorry, not in my world. Just explain to the customer that this isn't allowed and leave it at that.  No need to get personal like that.  If they were serious about this, there are tons of vetting processes they could purchase to handle this.  I work in security and we have to vet user accounts all the time to prevent dups.
> 
> ...


Exactly!! You can't insult your customers or call them out.  (I mean you can but does that make sense?) You won't succeed and you will get a well deserved bad reputation.  It's about customer service.  What you say and how you say it makes a difference.  for example, I was returning something at the store but the manager's attitude and non chalant comment took me from being somewhat calm to escalating it to being angry.  Had she handled it nicely that would have been a big difference.  

Birchbox has excellent customer service and so do a few other subs that I've had issues with items leaking or something.  I've never seen them be the least bit snarky.  Take a lesson LLB.

And thanks for being able to understand what I was trying to say in that other post.  I didn't proofread it.   LOL


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2015)

@CreativelySwank  O....M....Gawd!

so the sisters are fine with this.  Seriously.  They have a LOT of nerve to talk about rude people when it seems that whole family is rude

btw this part makes no sense at all



> We joke that he is the Darth Vader of subscription boxes. No one wants to “inform Lord Vader that the prisoners have escaped.” The same is true with him.


as a huge star wars fan, how does this relate to customers to a subscription box who are unhappy?

that they cancel at whim?  Nothing.  are the customers prisoners?


----------



## chachithegreat (May 5, 2015)

Omg are they really complaining about their customers to other customers? WOW


----------



## kkat (May 5, 2015)

Just FYI - Was glancing through these comments on MSA and noticed that Liz replied to someone:

*Liz Cadman:  "Just to let you know – we won’t be reviewing this box anymore."*


----------



## Stella Bella (May 5, 2015)

Wow, they are really vindictive especially the whole stalking sites like MSA, tracking down commenters that have slighted them (real or perceived), sending rude and unsolicited emails, berating their customers, and then canceling accounts as retribution.

"We really appreciate your great sense of humor (something most of the people on MSA don’t have). It’s scientifically proven that you have to have an above average IQ in order to have a sense of humor, so count yourself among the Jon Stewart, Stephen Colbert and John Oliver’s of the world. "

Wow, just wow! I believe that it requires an above average IQ to effectively deal and finesse situations involving interactions with customers (and people in general) and to successfully run a business. Just my opinion as someone who was very interested in this sub but *not* anymore...


----------



## raisin (May 5, 2015)

At this point, I really don't care about how well anyone's experience with their customer service has been in the past. I really can't believe how they carry themselves as a business.


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2015)

Good for  Liz (that she is no longer reviewing the box anymore)  I think that should send a signal to Darth Vader and his stormtroopers that this type of behavior DOES get out on forums and chatboards.  Word of mouth travels very fast and you'd think with all of their marketing research background, they would have known that.  

look how kloverbox (one of my FAVORITE boxes and I just signed up for another 6 months) dealt with an item that had issues - she worked with the vendor (props to the vendor as well) and everyone got a great item to replace the bad one that went out.

No snide comments, no canceling of subs.  I like that Kelly @ kloverbox listens to my suggestions even if they may not be things she can or wants to do - she treats me with respect and I will treat her and her company fairly and with respect back.

And I am sure Kelly is just as passionate about her sub as LLB is. 

Another great sub is herbal bliss - the owner really tries to make it up for her customers when something goes wrong and never gets irate with anyone.

There are a lot of great lifestyle/beauty subs out there, LLB just won't be on my list.


----------



## NotTelling (May 5, 2015)

DId anyone who cancelled (or was cancelled) have an annual sub? I'd like to know if a refund is involved.

Also, have any of you been contacted by LLB in response to recent posts here?


----------



## somedaysunday (May 5, 2015)

kkat said:


> Just FYI - Was glancing through these comments on MSA and noticed that Liz replied to someone:
> 
> *Liz Cadman:  "Just to let you know – we won’t be reviewing this box anymore."*



I'm guessing "Darth" didn't cancel Liz's sub.  But, hey, no worries, right? There are 156,999,999 more women in the US.

As someone mentioned on MSA, this is the age of the internet. Repeated offensive behavior has real consequences.


----------



## sam4425 (May 5, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> I'm guessing "Darth" didn't cancel Liz's sub.


Actually, they sent the boxes to MSA for free.  It doesn't seem like MSA ever had its own subscription.


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2015)

that is even worse - a free box and no review!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 5, 2015)

CreativelySwank said:


> "My father absolutely won’t put up with anything like that. Since he backs our company financially, he is a majority of one on some issues, and he won’t put up with people acting inappropriately (as defined by him)."


Majority of one...as defined by him...so the daughters don't support his cancellation policy, but also seem to enjoy putting customers on their "wall of shame" (which there is zero doubt in my mind actually exists in real life) and putting down MSA commenters.  Someone get this family a reality TV show, stat.  Hopefully the girls learn and grow from this experience, eek.


----------



## Claudia Solt (May 5, 2015)

Didn't mean to stir the pot and run, but my internet is down, which is probably for the best as I'm supposed to be studying for finals.
So far no retribution.. we will see. I did cancel my account, I can no way support these people anymore.


----------



## aweheck (May 5, 2015)

aweheck said:


> I went on their website to pick out my oil, I really appreciate how they had it listed in my account drop down shop listing..... So glad I didn't have to go searching all over! Also noticed the canvas link beside it! Great for when we finally get pictures set up. My Daughters the photographer (hobby) and has several expensive cameras and we have three of the canvas codes between us.....she just placed a bid on a house and is waiting for notification on whether they'll accept it. I'm going to let her choose pic's for the canvas's to put them in her House if she gets it. I think three of them on a wall taken from one shot with a panoramic shot would look awesome in that house.... (Keep your fingers crossed she gets the house!).


Update: Samantha got the house! (Just waiting on the financing inspection) Everything in this month's box will go great in her new kitchen.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 5, 2015)

Good for Liz! I hope Darth Vader realizes the mistake he made. Liz was directly responsible for the success of this box - whether they want to admit it or not.


----------



## lns02 (May 5, 2015)

what happens to annual subs?


----------



## aweheck (May 5, 2015)

Wow


----------



## aweheck (May 5, 2015)

Wow, just Wow............I haven't been on here for a few days.....and just caught up with many pages of reading. Looks like there's been a firestorm in the hive and the Hornets are abandoning. LOL, I didn't realize the talent of stalker's who subscribe here.... well I guess I did, but thought that was honed for hunting out spoilers on SUB boxes, not the people who own/run them.

I just don't know, the Internet is an interesting place. You can read some helpful, interesting info, but frankly you don't know how valid it is. Is there a "Snopes" to refer to for SUB boxes?

To be a Customer service rep has to be a very difficult negative job, for even the most upbeat professional. I simply don't know, that "Darth

Vader", the business Bank/CEO of this budding business enjoys being a CS rep and jetting out "snarky" rude email responses and canceling women's subscriptions to the company product. Sounds like a "Lifetime" movie or a storyline off of one of those less than stellar books popsugar puts in their boxes a couple of times a year. Just say'n......


----------



## Saffyra (May 5, 2015)

Wow! After reading all this it looks like I was LUCKY to get a one liner cancellation email after I made a negative LLB MuT comment! 

It's a definite pattern at this point. It's not a one time thing. This is months of poor customer service, highly unprofessional emails and downright rude behavior and it doesn't appear that anyone involved in the business has a desire to see it improve. 

It's disappointing, to be sure. If they want to succeed they have got to change. It doesn't sound like they want to and in the face of that, I just don't see success written in their future. It's too bad because they've got a great idea.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 5, 2015)

subbox said:


> While that statement is misinformed, nothing Browning has said warrants that kind of a retort. Calling a customer "vile" is just unacceptable.


I agree.  I kept re-reading the posts because I thought I missed the part where Browning called the daughters tramps or bigots or something! 

And, to actually seek out a person who makes a comment on a board is just plain creepy. Maybe I missed it, but did someone from LLB post a reply on MSA?  If not, why not have engaged Browning's comments in a public forum rather than stalking her and attacking her privately?

Isn't this the same sub box that said something about older people (i.e. MY age) not being their demographic so perhaps they should shop somewhere else?

I am totally expecting a "our account got hacked" explanation getting posted soon!  Or wait, maybe a "Darth Vader has entered rehab."  Or even "Darth Vader was dehydrated and took too much cold medicine."  (Okay now I'm just amusing myself!)


----------



## lauren2828 (May 5, 2015)

I came over to this thread because I was thinking about subbing when my Popsugar subscription runs out and I remember liking that Kate Spade water bottle. I find it very offensive that the company would seek out people who made unfavorable comments on social media sites and then harass them. They could have tactfully addressed the situation, but obviously this company does not know how to take the high road. I have no interest in supporting a business that clearly doesn't value its customers. Oh and LLB if you are reading this - Don't bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## Addictedtomakeup (May 6, 2015)

That email from Kevin aka Darth Vader was just beyond creepy! It just had so many levels to why it was wrong. Sure, they can be hurt or frustrated by a customer that doesn't like an item and voices that displeasure in an online review, that's probably normal. BUT to track her down and email her a nasty, rude and insulting message was just so weird, tacky and unprofessional. I personally read the part where he asked about the Britt McHenry award as an intentional and direct comparison to also calling Browning a vile human being. Too bad Kevin didn't put that time, effort and "passion" into making a better curated box or better customer service. As others have also mentioned, why not take this as an opportunity to understand and appreciate what your PAYING customer wants? Why not express that her comments did hurt them but that they want her to be happy and figure out a solution? He seems to think that this huge customer pool will never dry up and he can just toss any paying customer aside that in any way irritates him, "as easy as scrapping mud off my shoes". Kevin also tries to come off so superior but did anyone notice he wrote scrapping instead of scraping? I'm not trying to be petty or the "spelling police", I am sure I have several mistakes of my own, it just struck me funny because in the email from the daughter she insults people and their low IQ's.

I have never subscribed and never will now. Who wants to walk on eggshells, in fear of being cancelled, if you make a comment they don't like!? I wouldn't want that ever BUT certainly not at $60 a box! I appreciate and commend all of you that stood up to these people and their unprofessional ways by canceling. Thank you Browning for sharing &amp; to Liz (MSA) for not giving them anymore free advertising. As another person commented, MSA was a huge part of their success. Hopefully Kevin or one of the "girls" will read all these comments and realize in the future he may need to take a breath before firing off an email in the heat of the moment.


----------



## DianeER (May 6, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Isn't this the same sub box that said something about older people (i.e. MY age) not being their demographic so perhaps they should shop somewhere else?


You're right, I'd forgotten about that -- that's what stopped me from subscribing earlier (whew). I remembered reading on MSA (and here on MUT, I think) comments from LLB which included the line, "Our biggest complaints come from people outside our target demo of 20 to 35." I realized then that they probably didn't want my business.

Oh! I just looked back through this thread and found this in a comment from [email protected] on Dec 18, 2014 (page 6 of this thread), discussing the "target demographic" thing:



> We don't take anyone's comments to be personal attacks on us.  This is business and we understand.  I hope that no one took our "disclaimer" as anything personal.  If so, we are truly sorry.  Losing a customer is something that happens, but hurting people’s feelings is unacceptable, and we are sorry if we did that to anyone.


Looks as if something changed between then and now. Sadly.


----------



## sam4425 (May 6, 2015)

I have a degree in marketing and have watched the development of this sub with fascination. It started out very strong with a unique theme allegedly based around three sisters who wanted to create a "lifestyle" subscription box service.  Although December was not as strong as some of the prior boxes, customers complained (not too loudly) and decided to wait for January.  January appeared to be a recovery and most subscribers decided to stay as everything seemed to be back on track.  The company began seriously stumbling with the February box, with products that didn't really fit with the theme.  LLB blamed February on shipping issues due to the port strike.  Then came March with products that again did not fit the theme, no real new "up and coming" designer (Kate Spade doesn't count for that) and (yawn) shampoo and conditioner.

What's really fascinated me is that there are some die-hard LLB fans who will stick with them no matter what how much LLB diverts from its originally strong premise, and no matter how many horror stories were told by people who were suddenly cancelled because they had a complaint. The loyal LLB fan base seems to be in love with the fact that this venture is "run" by three sisters (which we now know it really isn't) and I think they enjoy the feeling of exclusivity that LLB built into its business model by only taking new subscribers at certain times (I don't think opening up new subscriptions for the next box will be a problem).  These die-hard fans won't cancel no matter WHAT goods LLB sends them and have attempted to justify LLB's obnoxious behavior to its customers in posts both here and on MSA.

Troubling signs have been lurking around the edges of the business. Take, for example, the retributive cancelling of customers that's been going on for months, erasure of negative posts on Facebook, and now more frequent instances of outright insulting behavior.  Then there's the fact that after the February and March boxes (which did not live up to the prior collections), LLB restructured their entire business model: fewer boxes, increased prices to new subscribers, and a new website. This was done, BTW, while bragging about their future appearance on GMA and a new business venture where LLB will be an exclusive gift with purchase somewhere for something. I would venture to say the cancelling of people who post negative comments and the removal of any negative statements from their Facebook page is an ill-advised attempt to control their public image so as to further these two other opportunities.  Of course, no one's really discussing the fact that this "awesome" sub service had to move to a bimonthly model with higher prices.  I would guess it's only a matter of time until current subscribers also see a significant price change, moving them more in line with new subscribers.

As discussed in other posts, the company's registered in Kevin Bryan's name, but the "mom," Kristin Bryan, actually seems to run the company.  The three "daughters" constantly referred to in marketing materials are Taylor, Brianna and Aubrey, and seem to have very little actual involvement in the running of the company (they are NOT the ones emailing customers from what I can ascertain).  They are pictured here (http://www.vraimagazine.com/three-accessories-keep-looking-cool-summer-heat/) in a press photo with momma Kristin.  Notice that LLB is so inauthentic it doesn't even use a picture  of the three sisters on its Facebook page.  Most of the emails I've received have come from Kristin, with a few from "Morgan Mayer" and "Kat Taylor," neither of which are the three named sisters.  Wait . . . Brianna designed the notepad worth $4.99 in the most recent box!  Maybe she's stepping up to the plate.


----------



## Kaistone (May 6, 2015)

I have to leave this forum for a while, it's starting to feel like a witch hunt...


----------



## Browning Clark McCartin (May 6, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> I have to leave this forum for a while, it's starting to feel like a witch hunt...


If they had just simply apologized, none of this would have ever gotten started. I gave them nearly a week to do so. They had their opportunity but didn't wish to take it.


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> I have to leave this forum for a while, it's starting to feel like a witch hunt...


sorta like what LLB did to Browning by tracking her down, huh?


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2015)

Browning said:


> If they had just simply apologized, none of this would have ever gotten started. I gave them nearly a week to do so. They had their opportunity but didn't wish to take it.


Not only that - they were the ones that started the witch hunt and tracked down people. I read other blogs where they were cancelled just because they voiced displeasure with that month's box.

There is a huge difference between finding out a company's profile and wanting to know if they are trustworthy.  We are the ones handing over money to an unknown entity. 

It is quite a different thing to go after paying customers and trying to find out who "slighted" them.  They are a public company.  You are a private customer.


----------



## LaneySt (May 6, 2015)

As far as the witch hunt comment goes, I can understand it seeming that way.  Interestingly enough, it seems the hunter (Darth) has become the hunted.  Since his customers don't amount to more than mud on his shoes, I doubt he minds that much.  

I do wonder how this will affect their upcoming segment on Good Morning America and their collaboration with the "large multi-national company" that they are curating a box for.


----------



## RaeW (May 6, 2015)

It's neat how this company doesn't need customers...

mud on their shoes

out of target age group

Indeed.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 6, 2015)

I feel torn about this. Their response to Browning was out of line, and it’s not right that they cancel people’s accounts on a whim. Liz was right to stop reviewing the box when members of her community were being targeted. They’ve made rude remarks several times in the past, so it can’t simply be excused as one person having a bad day.

At the same time, I’ve really enjoyed the boxes, and my personal experience with their customer service was first rate. It’s a family business; I imagine the girls curate the boxes and the parents handle the company. Probably the girls are being groomed to take over their parents’ marketing business someday. It seems normal to me that they’d be the face of LLB. They bring something special to the world of subs, and I don’t want to see them fail.

I wish we could go back to just talking about the box, because I bet June’s will be great. But I also don’t want to be like those people who brush off injustice when it happens to others and not themselves. I haven’t decided yet whether to cancel or not; I guess there’s still time to think about it before June.


----------



## NotTelling (May 6, 2015)

I feel torn as well. I wanted to give them the benefit of doubt since my interactions with them have all been positive, but with numerous stories out there of similar behavior, I'm really concerned. Also, I paid more than $300 for an annual sub. I don’t know what would happen to that if I cancel or get cancelled (which is why I created a new MUT identity for this thread) I’ve also really enjoyed all of the boxes. I don’t know what to do. 

I guess just wait and see for now. Which appears to be exactly what they are doing.

Interesting that they say there are 157 million women in the US, yet their target demographic is only the women between 20-35.  Personally I don't know any women that age who could afford this sub. From what I've read in this thread, I think most of us are older than 35. If they only want women in their target age range that would buy a lifestyle sub and can afford one like this and then continue to cancel everyone that looks at them wrong, they'll be putting themselves out of business in no time.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 6, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> But I also don’t want to be like those people who brush off injustice when it happens to others and not themselves.


Nicely put and a very nice concept.


----------



## DianeER (May 6, 2015)

NotTelling said:


> ...  I paid more than $300 for an annual sub. I don’t know what would happen to that if I cancel or get cancelled (which is why I created a new MUT identity for this thread)


This one statement is very telling. A customer who paid $300 to this company was so afraid of the company representative possibly cancelling her subscription and keeping the rest of her money if they could identify her, that she had to create a secret identity just to post on an Internet forum?

Shame on the company who made her feel that way.


----------



## All the Lippies (May 6, 2015)

Oh ffs, has anyone who had their sub cancelled not had their money returned?  

This is exactly why I don't blame them for cancelling people who are making borderline libelous comments on public forums.

I suspect they aren't cancelling those who merely make negative comments.

I don't blame them for cancelling people who are accusing them of cheating subscribers, or for those who use multiple emails to get new subscriber discounts. In fact, I respect them.

Their tone could be a heck of a lot better, but I don't blame them for getting rid of people they see as threatening. The customer ain't always right. 

They're running their business as they see fit, and time will tell if it works. Maybe they'll fail, but at least they will have done so on their own terms, without sucking up to those who are trying to game them, or outright make false accusations against them.


----------



## NotTelling (May 6, 2015)

@@All the Lippies Let me be clear.... I don't know what's happening with cancelation of annual subs. I would assume they would do a pro-rated refund, but I've yet to hear from anyone with an annual sub that has cancelled. I have asked the question and have not received a response. It was not my intention to make a “borderline libelous comment” 



That being said, I agree with much of your post.


----------



## raisin (May 6, 2015)

I don't think they'll fail. Some people will stay loyal no matter what.


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2015)

All the Lippies said:


> Oh ffs, has anyone who had their sub cancelled not had their money returned?
> 
> This is exactly why I don't blame them for cancelling people who are making borderline libelous comments on public forums.
> 
> ...


actually one of the posters that did get cancelled is one of the nicest people I have had the pleasure of knowing via online - she runs her own blog.  She didn't ask to be cancelled and made no threats.  She posted an honest review of a box she purchased.


----------



## kitkat3 (May 6, 2015)

All the Lippies said:


> Oh ffs, has anyone who had their sub cancelled not had their money returned?
> 
> This is exactly why I don't blame them for cancelling people who are making borderline libelous comments on public forums.
> 
> ...


I don't think they'll get anything back. They paid upfront for a service and agreed to it. So long as little lace box is fulfilling their end..

If you buy season tickets for a sports team... You can't get a refund if you don't lime the way the team is playing. Or they aren't playing how you want them too.


----------



## Geek2 (May 6, 2015)

I'm not a subscriber to LLB but have enjoyed reading what people have received in their boxes and their take on the boxes both good and bad. I find the behavior of canceling accounts just based on what someone put on the internet very bizarre behavior by LLB and I don't think I've ever heard of any company doing that before. How can they be so certain that these are the people whose accounts they are?? Almost feels like a violation of privacy. how do they have so much time finding the indentities of the people who post negative comments? Do they have an investigator whose sole job is to do that? And to talk about other customers to a customer in an email is bizarre as well. They can think whatever they want about their customers and they can have a wall of shame in their office if they really feel the need to have something like that or that is how they want to run their business but to put such a thing in writing is just odd.(not saying to treat their customers like that behind the scenes is a good thing) Running a business usually isn't personal it's just business but it looks like they have chosen to make this a personal issue which is a very odd behavior for a company. There are many haters and critics of many different companies and people post reviews both good and bad daily about various products and services but they don't get companies going after them online writing emails and seeking a revenge. I'm just not sure what to think of all this. I'm finding it to be such odd behavior for a company. The behavior sounds to me more like this is a hobby for them not a business. I could be wrong though. This is just very odd.


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2015)

kitkat3 said:


> I don't think they'll get anything back. They paid upfront for a service and agreed to it. So long as little lace box is fulfilling their end..
> 
> If you buy season tickets for a sports team... You can't get a refund if you don't lime the way the team is playing. Or they aren't playing how you want them too.


If I purchase season tickets, I have the choice to go to the game or not.  I have the choice to sell my tickets to someone else.   The sports area isn't going to cancel my seats. 

What LLB is doing is wrong.  If they are cancelling subs for no reason other than the imagined slights on a chatboards, then they do need refund the money back.  The customers aren't asking to be cancelled. 

I've been reading their FAQ's and their about their company pages on their website.  The whole tone of that website is unprofessional.   I was taken aback at some of their comments towards the USPS service!  It just strikes me as that they like to blame others and not take responsibility for their service.


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'm not a subscriber to LLB but have enjoyed reading what people have received in their boxes and their take on the boxes both good and bad. I find the behavior of canceling accounts just based on what someone put on the internet very bizarre behavior by LLB and I don't think I've ever heard of any company doing that before. How can they be so certain that these are the people whose accounts they are?? Almost feels like a violation of privacy. how do they have so much time finding the indentities of the people who post negative comments? Do they have an investigator whose sole job is to do that? And to talk about other customers to a customer in an email is bizarre as well. They can think whatever they want about their customers and they can have a wall of shame in their office if they really feel the need to have something like that or that is how they want to run their business but to put such a thing in writing is just odd.(not saying to treat their customers like that behind the scenes is a good thing) Running a business usually isn't personal it's just business but it looks like they have chosen to make this a personal issue which is a very odd behavior for a company. There are many haters and critics of many different companies and people post reviews both good and bad daily about various products and services but they don't get companies going after them online writing emails and seeking a revenge. I'm just not sure what to think of all this. I'm finding it to be such odd behavior for a company. The behavior sounds to me more like this is a hobby for them not a business. I could be wrong though. This is just very odd.


I agree - I have never seen such behavior from a business before.


----------



## All the Lippies (May 6, 2015)

Now, cancelling someone's sub for giving a review they didn't like is definitely BS. I assume there wasn't anything especially nasty in the review, but even if there was, they need to suck it up already! 

As far as season tickets go, you can't get a refund as far as I know, but I think if a person made themselves obnoxious at the ballpark, the team could absolutely revoke their tickets. Hell, they can kick you out for reaching in the field of play and grabbing a foul ball. (As well they should) Their business, their rules. They would surely have to give the money back, though?


----------



## Addictedtomakeup (May 6, 2015)

It sure seems to me that if they are the one canceling a customer that they would have to refund them at least the remainder of their. If the customer didn't want to stop the service I just don't see how they could justify canceling and keeping the money. Otherwise what would prevent them from intentionally or "accidentally" canceling subscribers that are under the older less expensive rate and just try to replace them all with new subscribers at the higher rate?


----------



## lraien (May 7, 2015)

I read this thread and I kept seeing Veruca Salt in total tantrum meltdown and daddy with his money coming in to fix it for his precious darling. Society girls with a hobby. I can't imagine anyone who's entire livelihood is built in a business being so flippant.

I'm not in favor of groveling or ass kissing but a generic thank you for your feedback would do just fine. It's very short sighted to cancel subs as retaliation for negative feedback. Someone doesn't like an item one month, they say so and then the majority of them will like the next month and forget all about the box they didn't love or if they have two months of not feeling it - they cancel and move on. Both options have the comment a blip in history - but when the company cancels and the company sends nastygrams - they give people a reason to be angry and something to talk about well after they would have forgotten all about the one box they didn't like or a sub they don't even have anymore.


----------



## smartinoff (May 7, 2015)

Whoa this whole thread just blew my mind. I would be so creeped out if a company hunted me down in order to berate me for my honest opinion. I don't think a company should ever do anything that loses them money like stalking, insulting customers, preemptively canceling accounts. That's just bad business sense. Even when a customer tries to use two accounts they should be emailed and told is not okay not just kicked out of the club. I've been around subs long enough to realize that certain people would burn a business to the ground over a broken lipstick. So I can see how they'd want to prevent that but you'd think with all their experience they'd know how to do it with much more tact. And it's even easier than knocking mud off my shoes to cancel cause boom I save money and they lose it.


----------



## Samantha Lading Marwick (May 7, 2015)

I didn't think I would but I'm going to chime in here but make a general statement overall. Sub boxes are supposed to be fun and exciting! They are my entertainment and I have learned which ones I really enjoy over the past two years. If you're not enjoying a sub box anymore for any reason then forget about it! This is supposed to be fun! Personally, I have had only wonderful correspondence with LLB. I'm sad others haven't had the great experience I have had because it really has been my best sub experience to date and I've tried pretty much all of them. I have a feeling that Darth was getting defensive over his business and family and had taken negative comments to heart. I would too if I was in business with my family so maybe that's why I'm not in business with my family! Anyway, most of my correspondence via email has been with Kat Taylor and she's been great. So many people have complained on multiple forums about general automated email responses from sub companies when they have a problem (cough cough, popsugar October debacle) but complain when they get an actual response from a living person, no matter what it may be...


----------



## LaneySt (May 7, 2015)

smarw said:


> So many people have complained on multiple forums about general automated email responses from sub companies when they have a problem (cough cough, popsugar October debacle) but complain when they get an actual response from a living person, no matter what it may be...


I would never complain about a professional email from a living person,  but I do have a problem with a living person sending an email insinuating a customer was a vile person and comparing her to the mud on his shoes.  I agree with you that if you are not enjoying the subscription box experience, then simply cancel.  There are many other options.  I think that is what some are doing.  Personally, I do not think I could enjoy being in a business relationship with LLB.  

If we remove the whole creepy element of being tracked down on a blog, I think there would have been a more appropriate way to handle the situation.  For instance, "We noticed a comment on MSA that indicated you were not pleased with an item in the latest box.  Although we have posted an explanation about the item in question on our website, we understand that you still may not be satisfied.  If that is the case, our company believes it would be best if we part ways.  That way, you can subscribe to another box with items that you enjoy more.  And, then we are able to offer our box to another subscriber who is on our waitlist.  If you agree, please let us know so that we may process a refund for the amount remaining on your subscription."


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 7, 2015)

Reija said:


> . how do they have so much time finding the indentities of the people who post negative comments? Do they have an investigator whose sole job is to do that?


I do think it's kind of interesting that they are so good at figuring out people's identities and that their other main business is a direct mail service (http://dmsorlando.com/) which specializes in compiling data for mailing lists.  I really want to know what their privacy policy is (I looked for it and couldn't find it, not sure if you get a full set of terms and conditions when you sign up because I'm not a member).  Like, do they use customer information they gather from LLB to populate these lists?  Do they use these lists to help figure out alternate email addresses for LLB customers posting on message boards?  I don't know, but it makes me wonder for the reasons Reija pointed out - they sure do seem to be able to get ahold of people with little information.  I have seen at least 15 separate accounts of people saying LLB contacted them (rudely) after posting on MSA, their blog, or other forums. 

Not trying to get too "witch hunty" here, I just think these are fair questions given the lengths this company has gone to when attempting to contact their customers.  I totally understand if people find their behavior ridiculous and want to cancel, or if they find it ridiculous but love the curation and don't want to cancel, or if none of this bothers you at all.  But I think that the conversation is interesting from a business perspective and because it shines a light on the inner workings of sub box companies, a subject that is near and dear to many of our sub box junkie hearts.


----------



## kkat (May 7, 2015)

*On the issue of cancelling*, it is worth mentioning that they did give subscribers a way out when they introduced the big changes. I don't see a time limit on this, so who knows. This was part of the long email they sent on April 3rd:

_"For annual subscribers this means your remaining subscription is now twice as long. * However, we realize this is not what you envisioned when you purchased the annual subscription, nor did you think we would be forced to remove the review points, so if any of you would like a refund for the remaining boxes in your annual subscription, we completely understand*.  You don’t even have to say why.  Just send us an email ([email protected]) and we will process a refund and place it back on your credit card.  We wouldn’t make the change to bi-monthly, if we didn’t think it would lead to an improvement in the overall customer experience."_

Either way, it sounds like they would rather have unhappy people leave, but I think it would be unfair to LLB (mainly the vendors who fill their orders based on subscription numbers) to wait _too _long before taking advantage of their offer to cancel.  

If anyone with an annual sub DOES decide to cancel, I am guessing that everyone would love to hear about your experience. 

_*ON A POSITIVE NOTE!*_

I used the Ancient Olive Milanese Gremolata olive oil I got in the April box....sauteed garlic in it and tossed with some angel hair pasta and an egg yolk. Boy, was that oil wonderful!  So light and fresh!   Their St. Augustine store is about two hours away from me...I may need an excuse to go get more oil and hit the outlets, lol.

Have a Happy Day, ladies!   B)


----------



## All the Lippies (May 7, 2015)

One last thing I keep meaning to add....quit using your real names on the internet, peoples! You're lucky it's just some vigilante business owner tracking you down!


----------



## PA Anna (May 7, 2015)

Has anyone received their full size bottle olive oil/vinegar yet?


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 7, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> Has anyone received their full size bottle olive oil/vinegar yet?


Actually, good news, I got my shipping notice today. So, I would guess everyone will be getting it soon.


----------



## Claudia Solt (May 8, 2015)

smarw said:


> I didn't think I would but I'm going to chime in here but make a general statement overall. Sub boxes are supposed to be fun and exciting! They are my entertainment and I have learned which ones I really enjoy over the past two years. If you're not enjoying a sub box anymore for any reason then forget about it! This is supposed to be fun! Personally, I have had only wonderful correspondence with LLB. I'm sad others haven't had the great experience I have had because it really has been my best sub experience to date and I've tried pretty much all of them. I have a feeling that Darth was getting defensive over his business and family and had taken negative comments to heart. I would too if I was in business with my family so maybe that's why I'm not in business with my family! Anyway, most of my correspondence via email has been with Kat Taylor and she's been great. So many people have complained on multiple forums about general automated email responses from sub companies when they have a problem (cough cough, popsugar October debacle) but complain when they get an actual response from a living person, no matter what it may be...


So how do you defend them telling customers out of the blue in an email that their subscribers are of subpar IQ? 

The LLB family are operating from a very negative, insecure place to behave in such a way. I am at a point in my life where I have no tolerance for bullying and certainly will not support it with my money. These karmicly bankrupt sort of folk always spiral downward and I prefer to steer clear.


----------



## Samantha Lading Marwick (May 8, 2015)

"So how do you defend them telling customers out of the blue in an email that their subscribers are of subpar IQ?

The LLB family are operating from a very negative, insecure place to behave in such a way. I am at a point in my life where I have no tolerance for bullying and certainly will not support it with my money. These karmicly bankrupt sort of folk always spiral downward and I prefer to steer clear."

Yeah, I definitely can't defend them from a business standpoint. They'd be much better off sending short and too the point emails. Canceling people out of the blue is obviously not great business behavior either. I'm just trying to say that there are some people who have had really positive experiences with them. I know the negativity and backlash is deserved after reading some of their responses, but trying to let people know that they don't seem all bad. I've had a couple of terrible, out of the blue, customer service experiences over the years and I simply stopped buying the product. I do realize that the one negative and nasty response from one customer service rep that I received does not represent the whole Company though. However in this case it seems like it was the head of it... They all seem to like to write, viewing their description letters so I think an explanation statement would serve them well at this point.


----------



## PA Anna (May 8, 2015)

@@fancyfarmer Thank you for letting me know. I do hope my choice ships. My sister picked out a few items that she wants for her birthday which I need to order from LLB. I want to be sure that I am receiving my oil before placing an order with them. I can't see it being a problem, but you never know.

My sister used her points to purchase the FHF Whoopie Pie candle for my birthday last month. I received it the other day. It smells delicious.

I can understand the dilemma for those that are continuing their subscription. LLB has always gone above and beyond for me. I've never experienced anything remotely negative. I can see why people want to continue if they have experienced the same type of service.

Edit to add that I placed my order for my sister's birthday and used up my points. We'll see what happens. I really do like their curation and will miss this sub.

Edited again that I received notice that I received a shipping confirmation for my item on 5/8.


----------



## artlover613 (May 8, 2015)

Wow! Count me as another person who was thinking about subscribing to this box so I came to see pictures on this forum.

Yikes! I definitely won't be subscribing now.


----------



## All the Lippies (May 8, 2015)

NotTelling said:


> @@All the Lippies Let me be clear.... I don't know what's happening with cancelation of annual subs. I would assume they would do a pro-rated refund, but I've yet to hear from anyone with an annual sub that has cancelled. I have asked the question and have not received a response. It was not my intention to make a “borderline libelous comment”
> 
> That being said, I agree with much of your post.


@@NotTelling, just saw this...I wanted to be clear that I didn't mean _you_ were making the comment..I meant Browning when she said she thought they were covering up....and I don't even believe SHE meant it as libel, just that LLB could see it as such!


----------



## Browning Clark McCartin (May 8, 2015)

I definitely didn't mean for it to be libelous at all. For it to be libel, it would have to be false...where is the glazed version of this dish? No one received it and it's not for sale in their website. I truly believe there was some kind of mix-up or miscommunication with the artist. My guess is the dish with the smooth top was supposed to be glazed, hence them describing it as the "modern" version in their letter sent out with the box.


----------



## Miss Cristina (May 8, 2015)

@ I bought the lace on top jewelry dish on the LLB site for my mom and it came glazed. I'm not sure why they don't mention it on their site, maybe they all come glazed? But I do find it odd that there is so much different variations of this dish. Lace on top, lace on bottom, glazed, unglazed. Weird. The dish is lovely glazed though.


----------



## Weebs (May 8, 2015)

Mine came with the lace on top but it's not glazed - from my box.


----------



## lloronita (May 8, 2015)

This is probably a stupid question, but, if you wanted it shiny and less porous could you spray paint it with clear shiny-finish paint?


----------



## lraien (May 9, 2015)

It's interesting to me - more on the MSA post than here - to see what people consider to be threatening a company's brand and therefore, warranting the company flipping out..

Posting all over "don't order x box. It's assembled by four year olds in Guatemala who only earn ten cents a week." - if false, malicious threat to brand

"The items in Xx box are made from murdered kittens AND after they murder fuzzball, they dump toxic waste in flipper's magical ocean home." - again, if false, malicious threat to brand.

"X business is just a shell front for an international prostitution ring and the CFO blew through all of last quarter's profits snorting lines of coke off a hooker's bare ass." If false, threat to brand

"I really like Xx box but this one thing in the box, well I'm pretty sure there had to be a manufacturing issue. It's just terrible and I'm not a fan. I think the manufacture over promised and under delivered" -so not even a threat to the brand. Obviously opinion and in no way slanderous or deserving of being stalked and cancelled by the company.


----------



## All the Lippies (May 9, 2015)

When you say you believe a company is covering something up,  (a direct quote per the email Browning herself posted) you are in fact implying that something illegal/unethical/dishonest was done that needs to be covered up. 

Does it meet the legal standard for libel? I have no clue. I doubt it. But it is more than just saying you didn't care for a product.

I think she just meant they were making up a story to cover their asses, but Papa Bear took it as am accusation that they were cheating their customers, and I can see why he'd think that.

Do I think they overreacted? Hell yes. Do I think she even said anything wrong? Hell no. But I can see where people would be offended at being accused of covering something up, because there are definite implication that go along with that particular phrase.


----------



## DianeER (May 9, 2015)

All the Lippies said:


> Do I think they overreacted? Hell yes. Do I think she even said anything wrong? Hell no. But I can see where people would be offended at being accused of covering something up, because there are definite implication that go along with that particular phrase.


If you're that thin-skinned and sensitive, you should not be running a business. There will be plenty of people who will say FAR worse. Ignore the comment, or reply dispassionately and professionally, but don't let an emotional reaction dictate an absurd customer service response such as the one we've seen here.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2015)

I took Browning's comment that it wasn't LLB that was covering, but the artist was covering up.



DianeER said:


> If you're that thin-skinned and sensitive, you should not be running a business. There will be plenty of people who will say FAR worse. Ignore the comment, or reply dispassionately and professionally, but don't let an emotional reaction dictate an absurd customer service response such as the one we've seen here.


Agreed.

I just cancelled a sub recently because they had offered me certain choices &amp; now when I had an issue, they acted as if I asked them for those things, which I didn't.   If it is a hardship, don't offer it to the customer and certainly, don't throw that back into their face as if they demanded those things (ie special treatment).


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 9, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Actually, good news, I got my shipping notice today. So, I would guess everyone will be getting it soon.


I got my oil and vinegars today (I purchased 3 in addition to my "free" one). They were shipped Thursday, and arrived today. The shipping is so fast. I am looking forward to making many dressings, and marinades.


----------



## aweheck (May 10, 2015)

1. We recieved our Blood Orange Olive oil and Blueberry Balsamic Vinegar today.... Very excited to experiment with them!

2. My personnel experience with LLB customer service has been very positive, Kat Taylor has handled my questions and several problems, frustrations over the website and billing changeover. I was given the option to cancel my years prepaid sub and have money refunded... Since I had expressed HERE on MUT that I was frustrated with the resignup/info transfer and account info missing. I was a bit disconcerted at first, but

feel that If customer service is popping in to and looking to take care/address problems posted here... Thats better than ignoring the issue.

3. I don't fully understand the cancelation issue..... I feel that is unfortunate for Browning and anyone else who this has happened to. I suspect that possibly the website changeover/billing may have been a small

possible factor in that happening.

4. I recieved the dish with the design on the bottom (disappointing yes), my daughter recieved one with the print on top. Yes it would have been nice to have both pieces w/design on the top and glazed, but it was, a really great box with useful items and if it was not something you felt was your thing, it was gift-able.

5. I hope that folks here can MOVE on........

I love the oil dipping bowls.... I generally do not eat bread... So I've not used them for that, but they are just the perfect size for other dipping sauces, a side of horseradish sauce, sour cream, or chives. I am so looking forward

to June's LLB.... It looks to be what subscribers need, a transition out of past issues, and on to something new and fabulous.


----------



## crowsgirl15 (May 10, 2015)

aweheck said:


> 3. I don't fully understand the cancelation issue..... I feel that is unfortunate for Browning and anyone else who this has happened to. I suspect that possibly the website changeover/billing may have been a small
> 
> possible factor in that happening.


Except they are telling people that they have cancelled them because of negative things they said about the box. They also have insulted their customers' intelligence and have been downright rude and hostile. Not to mention flat out creepy by tracking down people who commented on other blogs.

I moved on fine by cancelling my subscription. I don't care if the items in a box are great, a company that mistreats its customers doesn't deserve my money. And others having positive customer service experiences doesn't make up for the terrible things they've said.

Will I miss Little Lace Box? Yeah, I kind of will, I enjoyed my boxes. But no amount of awesome justifies giving those people my money.


----------



## aweheck (May 11, 2015)

crowsgirl15 said:


> Except they are telling people that they have cancelled them because of negative things they said about the box. They also have insulted their customers' intelligence and have been downright rude and hostile. Not to mention flat out creepy by tracking down people who commented on other blogs.
> 
> I moved on fine by cancelling my subscription. I don't care if the items in a box are great, a
> 
> ...


 What needs to be remembered, there are many, (what my friends refer to as)TROLLS on chat hubs like this, FB groups, etc. They go around making up stories, causing drama.... Just to watch the fervor of conversation. Also I would imagine there is an element of competition amongst Sub boxes..... Who's to say a competitor hasn't come on and posted negative posts here and on MSA to hinder people's attitudes towards this box.

I don't KNOW anyone personally in this discussion group. I have more knowledge and interaction, in my experiences with LLB. This comes down to posts from individuals who feel wronged...,you've had your say... If anyone else doesn't like what they've read in the posts here and feels that they need to support another's complaint and cancel or not subscribe then that is your choice. It's a choice.

As an adult.... You take information and evaluate it and make choices and move beyond. People have conveyed they feel slighted, have voiced their stories as well as their opinion on LLB popping in and reading posts. But nobody has died from it all. At least I haven't read a post that told me that!


----------



## Browning Clark McCartin (May 11, 2015)

aweheck said:


> What needs to be remembered, there are many, (what my friends refer to as)TROLLS on chat hubs like this, FB groups, etc. They go around making up
> 
> stories, causing drama.... Just to watch the fervor of conversation. Also I would imagine there is an element of competition amongst Sub boxes..... Who's to say a competitor hasn't come on and posted negative posts here and on MSA to hinder people's attitudes towards this box.
> 
> ...


----------



## raisin (May 11, 2015)

Its always fine until it happens to you...


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2015)

Browning said:


> I'm a real person who chose to post the very real email I received from LLB. Liz Cadman from MSA was cc'd on that email I received from LLB and has chosen to not review LLB anymore. I'm a lawyer in Hawaii. Anyone can google to find that out. I in no way have any affiliation with subscription boxes. I was just a customer sharing my very unfortunate experience. Please be careful calling people a "TROLL."


I agree your comment.  I would also say, that I've seen on other chatboards and social media sites, that people who are associated with a company shoot down any negative complaints by using ad hominem attacks against those who made complaints.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 11, 2015)

Hey all!  Now seems like a good time to revisit MUT rules #1 and #2...Be polite, no personal attacks, etc. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/page/articles.html/post/support/terms-of-service

Let's try to be respectful of the fact that there are legitimate MUT members who experienced this issue AND that there are other MUT members who aren't cancelling and want to continue to be excited about the box.


----------



## jkru (May 11, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Let's try to be respectful of the fact that there are legitimate MUT members who experienced this issue AND that there are other MUT members who aren't cancelling and want to continue to be excited about the box.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Kaistone (May 11, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Hey all!  Now seems like a good time to revisit MUT rules #1 and #2...Be polite, no personal attacks, etc.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/page/articles.html/post/support/terms-of-service
> 
> Let's try to be respectful of the fact that there are legitimate MUT members who experienced this issue AND that there are other MUT members who aren't cancelling and want to continue to be excited about the box.





jkru said:


> THANK YOU!!!


AMEN!

You guys, I received my blackberry balsamic today, and I will be receiving my gallery wrapped canvas tomorrow!  I have to say I really love having an extra item that's not in the box, because it just kinda extends the box. Also, I'm starting to get really curious/excited about this mysterious "May Surprise".


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 11, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> AMEN!
> 
> You guys, I received my blackberry balsamic today, and I will be receiving my gallery wrapped canvas tomorrow! I have to say I really love having an extra item that's not in the box, because it just kinda extends the box. Also, I'm starting to get really curious/excited about this mysterious "May Surprise".


 I am there with ya. I would LOOOOVE to know what the May surprise is. I hope they tell us soon. It's my birthday the end of the month, and it's always fun to have an extra surprise. Also, I made a delicious salad using the Strawberry balsamic this weekend, soooo good.


----------



## mellibot (May 12, 2015)

The problem with the LLB fiasco is that they have treated some people with extreme disrespect.  If anyone doubts how small the world is, I went to Bryn Mawr College, a very, very small college and I run into fellow graduates all the time and in the most amazing places.  It reminds me how small the world is and it seems to me that LLB has completely forgotten that.  I have a friend who was being a jerk in the DMV line and out of the other car stepped a judge that my friend (we are both attorneys) had several cases before.  Always better to be respectful!!!!


----------



## Browning Clark McCartin (May 12, 2015)

mellibot said:


> The problem with the LLB fiasco is that they have treated some people with extreme disrespect. If anyone doubts how small the world is, I went to Bryn Mawr College, a very, very small college and I run into fellow graduates all the time and in the most amazing places. It reminds me how small the world is and it seems to me that LLB has completely forgotten that. I have a friend who was being a jerk in the DMV line and out of the other car stepped a judge that my friend (we are both attorneys) had several cases before. Always better to be respectful!!!!


@@mellibot, In the weirdest coincidence, I went to Bryn Mawr!!!! Graduated 2000. Did you write this because we know each other, or is this TRULY proof how small the world is?!!!
*edited to say I saw your other post, hi there! Crazy we went to school together! And no, LLB has not reached out to me or addressed this in any way. I wish they would. If they do, I will definitely let you all know!


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 12, 2015)

Just chiming in, late to the party, to say I was one of those unceremoniously dropped by LLB. I loved the sub box and their products and even ordered from their store a few times. I supported them even though I had a weird stalker-like moment when I first subscribed where they tracked me down from a comment I made on MSA about when my sub would begin. I hadn't provided the email address they used to reach me as part of my subscription; I use it only for forum posting, so I knew how they found me. It felt odd (and quite confrontational in tone, especially given that it came from a brand new business to a newly paying customer, and was sent from a non-business/personal email account) but I didn't respond and just let it go. I sang their praises many times going so far as to say LLB was my all time favorite sub. I also offered what I considered to be fair critique on a very few occasions, primarily in discussions others were having about the lack of professionalism they've exhibited. Since you're required to use your email address anytime you post on MSA, it allows sub box reps to eventually track down commenters, by using the person's profile (so while MSA may not give out your info anyone can get it). Just FYI. And since company reps can and do often pop up and comment on various reviews and comments, it's best to know that ahead of time so you can be prepared for the occasional backlash should you ever voice a complaint about a business. I had once responded to another commenter who was complaining about getting a nasty email and said that I actually didn't think it was bad but that I did find it unusual that they over shared a bit at times, in terms of what shipping costs, how delays happen, personal issues that affected the sub beyond curation, etc, but that was it. Within hours all subscribers received a snarky email titled "let's overshare!" I've been around the block more than a few times and have been a practicing attorney for almost 15 years, so I know the use of that word was no coincidence.

My take has been and will continue to be that they had a great concept and were for the most part doing a great job with curation, quality, timely delivery and even with timely communication. But they greatly need to mature, personally and professionally. The "mean girl" vibe comes across clearly as just plain petty. In the end they've managed to turn off more than a few potential and even existing subscribers with these unprofessional antics so while it may be their right to cancel a subscription, it's not the smartest business plan if it's done in an effort to silence any criticism because it hurts their feelings; that's shortsighted to say the least and doesn't leave a great impression on those not even directly affected by cancellations. This is business, not the sorority house. I definitely know the difference having spent time in both. I subscribed to a business; I didn't rush a sorority.

Finally, their choice to be passive aggressive and not bother to notify subscribers they were being cancelled was to me the final proof of an absence of professionalism. I like coming here to discuss subs because I don't feel a need to censor myself for fear of company backlash and personal attacks. The fact that any subscriber has to worry they'll be summarily voted off the proverbial subscription island for sharing an honest opinion about a product or service is pretty appalling in and of itself (there were many comments that people feared being dropped because they shared less than glowing feedback on MSA). I've also learned to better censor myself on MSA since I know that was the basis of me being dropped (and even that was a stretch to rationalize, even after I went back and re-read my previous comments, which were mostly rave reviews at that) I had never even so much as exchanged emails with them so MSA comments had to be their only basis for dropping me. Then again I received no formal notice that I WAS dropped but for not receiving a box (the way most of us found out we were cancelled; I haven't heard a word from LLB since receiving my Mar box). It all feels so childish that it's hard to believe we're even talking about a legitimate business. I'm sad that they chose to handle things the way they did/are doing because I really enjoyed my subscription. But I don't enjoy being treated badly, by anyone. Ever.

ETA - I got the feeling that the mass customer dumping was partly intended to somehow enhance the perception of the sub's exclusivity. As in "even if we do let you sub, you're not guaranteed to stay because we can kick you out of our club whenever we like for any reason." It sounds absurd but it's not that uncommon of a mentality-at least it isn't among my 14 year old daughter's demographic. Never have I seen a client/business "break up" with customers en masse, for any reason short of bankruptcy forcing them to close up shop. If you're Walmart or another multi billion dollar conglomerate, you can afford to arbitrarily refuse customers' business but to my knowledge even they try to resolve customer service issues with a modicum of respect and professionalism. I'm not aware of any start up that feels so secure as to be empowered to not only reject paying customers but to go a step further and send unsolicited, obnoxious, insulting, borderline harassing emails to those they cancelled. After reading some of the emails others received since I originally posted, I was honestly stunned. And that's coming from a longtime prosecutor and part time judge.


----------



## mellibot (May 12, 2015)

Browning said:


> @@mellibot, In the weirdest coincidence, I went to Bryn Mawr!!!! Graduated 2000. Did you write this because we know each other, or is this TRULY proof how small the world is?!!!
> 
> *edited to say I saw your other post, hi there! Crazy we went to school together! And no, LLB has not reached out to me or addressed this in any way. I wish they would. If they do, I will definitely let you all know!


Nope, honest to goodness proof that the world is a tiny place!  What's even more interesting is that (1) I graduated in 2002 so we were there at the same time and (2) 2000 is the first year I stayed in Bryn Mawr for the summer so I actually worked your graduation handing out programs!  And, seriously, my judge story is honest to goodness true as well.  LLB could very well be "wiping" people THEY went to college with (or former colleagues, long lost friends, etc.) off on their "shoes."  Terrible.


----------



## penny13 (May 12, 2015)

Browning said:


> @@mellibot, In the weirdest coincidence, I went to Bryn Mawr!!!! Graduated 2000. Did you write this because we know each other, or is this TRULY proof how small the world is?!!!
> 
> *edited to say I saw your other post, hi there! Crazy we went to school together! And no, LLB has not reached out to me or addressed this in any way. I wish they would. If they do, I will definitely let you all know!


....same here, different year. Oh Bryn Mawr!  :wizard:


----------



## mellibot (May 12, 2015)

penny13 said:


> ....same here, different year. Oh Bryn Mawr!  :wizard:


Unbelievable!!!!!!!  The world is a small, small place.  Anassa kata  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Fashion Diva, thank you for your insightful, exceptionally well-written analysis.  I feel like I understand the entire situation -- and why it's so disturbing -- so much better.  You must be one excellent part-time judge.  But I always feel like the prosecutors have a way about cutting to the chase.


----------



## sam4425 (May 12, 2015)

Fashion Diva said:


> Just chiming in, late to the party, to say I was one of those unceremoniously dropped by LLB. I loved the sub box and their products and even ordered from their store a few times. I supported them even though I had a weird stalker-like moment when I first subscribed where they tracked me down from a comment I made on MSA about when my sub would begin. I hadn't provided the email address they used to reach me as part of my subscription; I use it only for forum posting, so I knew how they found me. It felt odd (and quite confrontational in tone, especially given that it came from a brand new business to a newly paying customer, and was sent from a non-business/personal email account) but I didn't respond and just let it go. I sang their praises many times going so far as to say LLB was my all time favorite sub. I also offered what I considered to be fair critique on a very few occasions, primarily in discussions others were having about the lack of professionalism they've exhibited. Since you're required to use your email address anytime you post on MSA, it allows sub box reps to eventually track down commenters, by using the person's profile (so while MSA may not give out your info anyone can get it). Just FYI. And since company reps can and do often pop up and comment on various reviews and comments, it's best to know that ahead of time so you can be prepared for the occasional backlash should you ever voice a complaint about a business. I had once responded to another commenter who was complaining about getting a nasty email and said that I actually didn't think it was bad but that I did find it unusual that they over shared a bit at times, in terms of what shipping costs, how delays happen, personal issues that affected the sub beyond curation, etc, but that was it. Within hours all subscribers received a snarky email titled "let's overshare!" I've been around the block more than a few times and have been a practicing attorney for almost 15 years, so I know the use of that word was no coincidence.


I agree with EVERYTHING you said, but I'm concerned about companies being able to track me down through MSA. Can they do it through the swap part of the site or spme other way? I try to be very careful about what information is available about me. Can you explain it a little bit? Feel free to pm me if that 's better for you.


----------



## aweheck (May 13, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I am there with ya. I would LOOOOVE to know what the May surprise is. I hope they tell us soon. It's my birthday the end of the month, and it's always fun to have an extra surprise. Also, I made a delicious salad using the Strawberry balsamic this weekend, soooo good.


 is there another surprise? I just thought our choice of a full size bottle of the oil or vinegar was probably it.


----------



## aweheck (May 13, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> AMEN!
> 
> You guys, I received my blackberry balsamic today, and I will be receiving my gallery wrapped canvas tomorrow! I have to say I really love having an extra item that's not in the box, because it just kinda extends the box. Also, I'm starting to get really curious/excited about this mysterious "May Surprise".


 Could you post a picture of your canvas? I would like to see how it turned out. Oooh! I should have ordered the blackberry, sounds so good!


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 13, 2015)

sam4425 said:


> I agree with EVERYTHING you said, but I'm concerned about companies being able to track me down through MSA. Can they do it through the swap part of the site or spme other way? I try to be very careful about what information is available about me. Can you explain it a little bit? Feel free to pm me if that 's better for you.


As someone else explained it to me a while back, they can somehow view your MSA profile info if they're logged in themselves. Some forum members also link their personal blogs or other social media accounts to their MSA profile which can include email addresses, but the majority don't that I've seen. How they get to specific MSA profile info I'm not sure (I'm far from being an IT whiz) but I do know they successfully cross referenced posting IDs from comments and MSA email addresses and eventually connected them to subscriber accounts. Another possibility is using context clues to narrow down potential identities. For example, if I just subscribed to LLB and shared that fact on MSA not long afterward, they could piece together that I, new subscriber x am also MSA user Y. That's a reverse engineering possibility and a plausible one at that, even more likely to be successful if used in conjunction with confirmatory profile info. When I was contacted by LLB via email regarding a comment I made on MSA (just wondering when my first box would ship), they contacted me within minutes of my comment using an email address associated only with MSA (not my personal/subscriber email address). Given that I don't use my real name as my posting ID and the email they used to reach me I only use on MSA/blogs, the most likely source of that information was my MSA account. I had accidentally created 2 MSA profiles by logging in using FB after I had already established an account via traditional user name/password, having forgotten that my FB account is linked to my personal email address. With access to my MSA profile info they eventually connected my MSA email with my subscriber email and determined/confirmed my identity. I know all of this sounds crazy cloak and dagger/James Bond-ish. I'm amazed that any business would dedicate such time and effort to tracking down MSA commenters for the purpose of punishing those who share opinions by canceling their subscriptions. Either they have significantly more manpower than it seems and are dedicating them to being sub box bounty hunters or this kind of detective work is someone's personal obsession. Regardless which, both scenarios are disturbing given the purely business context involved.


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 13, 2015)

mellibot said:


> Unbelievable!!!!!!!  The world is a small, small place.  Anassa kata  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Fashion Diva, thank you for your insightful, exceptionally well-written analysis.  I feel like I understand the entire situation -- and why it's so disturbing -- so much better.  You must be one excellent part-time judge.  But I always feel like the prosecutors have a way about cutting to the chase.


Thank you for the compliment. I'm always happy to share experiences if I think it can offer some clarity in a given situation. After a career spent in litigation, I have to agree with your assessment of prosecutors. I have explained a few times in the past that as defense counsel my job was to convince jurors that the sounds of hoof beats they heard were made by a zebra; as a prosecutor it was my job to remind the same people that when hearing hoof beats in downtown Chicago, it's most likely a horse, not a zebra.


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 14, 2015)

Fashion Diva said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I'm always happy to share experiences if I think it can offer some clarity in a given situation. After a career spent in litigation, I have to agree with your assessment of prosecutors. I have explained a few times in the past that as defense counsel my job was to convince jurors that the sounds of hoof beats they heard were made by a zebra; as a prosecutor it was my job to remind the same people that when hearing hoof beats in downtown Chicago, it's most likely a horse, not a zebra.


I have no idea if that is a true story, but your way of describing it makes it sound like way more fun of a job then I pictured courtroom law as!


----------



## Haley Hayes (May 16, 2015)

Is anyone else in favor of having one for thread for Little Lace Box issues and one thread for Little Lace Box Spoilers and Show and Tell?


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 19, 2015)

I received my full size bottle of olive oil yesterday.  I have a question.  The bottle had leaked, enough to get the plastic wet and leak through the box.  I thought for sure the bottle would be broken when I took the seal off, but it wasn't.  

I am wondering if I can still use the olive oil.  I recently heard (on Shark Tank, lol) that olive oil spoils if not well sealed.

Did anyone else have this issue?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## PA Anna (May 19, 2015)

I should update that I received my olive oil selection with no problems. My sister also received her birthday gifts.

On a lighter note I am curious about the May surprise although I won't be receiving it. I always enjoyed their curation.


----------



## Kaistone (May 19, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> Is anyone else in favor of having one for thread for Little Lace Box issues and one thread for Little Lace Box Spoilers and Show and Tell?


I'm completely in favor of this. Also, I was thinking that there should be a monthly/bimonthly thread for LLB, like there are for other boxes. So one thread for June, another one for August...etc.


----------



## Kaistone (May 19, 2015)

aweheck said:


> Could you post a picture of your canvas? I would like to see how it turned out. Oooh! I should have ordered the blackberry, sounds so good!


@aweheck- I try to avoid putting personal photos on the web, so I can't post it. But I can tell you about how it came out. I'm very pleased!  the canvas is thick and the colors came out great. It's almost like my photo was somewhat turned into a painting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The only thing is, that it doesn't have a hanging hook on the back, so I guess I'll talk to the people at Micheal's  arts and crafts.


----------



## Geek2 (May 19, 2015)

We can maybe create a new sub category forum for little lace box or open the monthly threads in the general subscription forum where this thread is at now. Is there enough interest for a separate category? Anyone can open the threads or we can open them too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## cpl100 (May 19, 2015)

I am interested in a thread for this box.


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 19, 2015)

Reija said:


> We can maybe create a new sub category forum for little lace box or open the monthly threads in the general subscription forum where this thread is at now. Is there enough interest for a separate category? Anyone can open the threads or we can open them too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@Reija, I would be more than happy to be the one to start the thread, but I can't seem to figure out how to do it, or find instructions. Could you please explain?


----------



## Geek2 (May 19, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> @@Reija, I would be more than happy to be the one to start the thread, but I can't seem to figure out how to do it, or find instructions. Could you please explain?


Thanks @@fancyfarmer! You have to be on desktop to do it or if you are on mobile/Ipad switch to full version on the bottom of the page. Unfortunately mobile doesn't have that option yet (a whole new custom made mobile is in the works for MUT). On the right side of the page, there is a button for a new topic. Here is a screenshot so you can see it easier. Hope this helps. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 19, 2015)

Reija said:


> Thanks @@fancyfarmer! You have to be on desktop to do it or if you are on mobile/Ipad switch to full version on the bottom of the page. Unfortunately mobile doesn't have that option yet (a whole new custom made mobile is in the works for MUT). On the right side of the page, there is a button for a new topic. Here is a screenshot so you can see it easier. Hope this helps. Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @@Reija thank you for the help. I was able to do it on my dinosaur of a desktop computer, lol.


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 19, 2015)

Ladies, ask and ye shall receive. I started a new thread, you should be able to search by Little lace box, but the official title is Little Lace Box May surprise &amp; June 2015 *SPOILERS*. Enjoy!


----------

